# log in server on



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

die login server sind wir online *freu*


----------



## derhacker (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> die login server sind wir online *freu*




also ich hab wieder 414!!!! kann nicht einloggen.


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

und weiter gehts mit 414 ....

eben kam ich rein, aber acc gesperrt anscheinend -.-..


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

war wohl ein kurzer spaß ^^


----------



## njester (7. September 2008)

und wieder down ;(


----------



## Nerimos (7. September 2008)

beim code eingeben 414 und dann nach 10 versuchen 1103 oder so und wieder rausgeworfen.


----------



## Belgor (7. September 2008)

Also ich werds heute aufgeben ... den ganzen Tag schon verschwendet. Hoffe morgen läufts mal was besser.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

hatte das glück das ich meine email anfordern konnte^^ jetzt heißt es warten


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

omg also ich dachte, das hätten sie jetzt gefixt ^^ probier es jetzt seit 12 stunden! lang kann es nicht mehr dauern ^^


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

hab mich zumglück während der wartungsarbeiten registriert "da war das teil kurzzeitig vom Quellcode her repariert und vollkommen funktionstüchtig"...wieso sie das wieder geschrottet haben weis ich ned ...also es ging während der Register button gefreezt war zu 100% ohne error ect ...man konnte halt mit dem kopierten link noch drauf zugreifen x.x


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

ich sei schon authentifiziert o.O

irgendwie nicht


----------



## Pizzakarton (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> jetzt heißt es warten



Ja mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (7. September 2008)

Vorhin hat mein Login ganz schnell geklappt, konnte aber nicht auf den link zum CD-Key eingeben klicken. Und jetzt wieder 414. Kann nicht mal einer legen?^^


----------



## Deregond (7. September 2008)

Vanimo schrieb:


> omg also ich dachte, das hätten sie jetzt gefixt ^^ probier es jetzt seit 12 stunden! lang kann es nicht mehr dauern ^^


Da musste ja schön blöd sein, denn vor 12 Stunden ging des noch gar nicht


----------



## Morigan (7. September 2008)

Sehen kann man nix das sie was gemacht haben.
Läuft genau wie vor dem Crash.


----------



## Vesariilya (7. September 2008)

ich bin auch schon authentifiziert ^^

naja shit happens on sunday


----------



## kirra1 (7. September 2008)

Die sind doch an Lächerlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.


----------



## Patso (7. September 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuund schon isser wider weg xDD


----------



## zixxel (7. September 2008)

die hatten das kurzeitig offen 2 aus meiner gilde sind auch durch


----------



## Stedarion (7. September 2008)

Stirb langsam 4.14


----------



## Funsan (7. September 2008)

bei mir kommt auch fast immer ich sei autentifenziert

komisch aber die acc verwaltung seh ich nicht


----------



## zergerus (7. September 2008)

kirra1 schrieb:


> Die sind doch an Lächerlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.



/sign


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

einfach abwarten, tun wir doch sowieso schon den ganzen tag^^


----------



## Baldoran (7. September 2008)

uff...
mir fehlten nurnoch 3 zahlen...und plötzlich werd ich wieder rausgeworfen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

lasst die neue runden wütendes flamen beginnen XD


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Ich hab nur bei jedem try nen 414.


----------



## Elariand (7. September 2008)

Ich konnte eben sogar schon nen Key eingeben aber dann kam wieder 414


----------



## Diven (7. September 2008)

war drin ... rausgeflogen ... wenn ich mich nun anmelde "Du bist bereits authentifiziert"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeFu (7. September 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Ich hab nur bei jedem try nen 414.




dann lass den server doch mal in ruhe und versuch es später mal wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

DeFu schrieb:


> dann lass den server doch mal in ruhe und versuch es später mal wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



......Nein....

Das bringt was? Nischt.


----------



## Rungor (7. September 2008)

jetzt bleibt doch mal ruhig....
es ist zwar ein OPEN beta....aber immer noch eine BETA ich weiß zwar nicht WAS ihr euch erwartet habt aber ich habe es mir nicht anders vorgestellt
sie hätten auch 50000 leute weniger in die BETA lassen können oder die OPEN beta ganz ausfallen lassen
und dann schauen was bei release geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich bin froh das es jetzt passiert wie später also hört auf im buffed forum zu flamen es bringt ja eh nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach warten ....und wahrscheinlich geht es morgen wenn ihr von der Arbeit / Schule nach Hause kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

manche leute haben eben nur am weekend zeit wegen arbeit. Deswegen find ich das grad ziemlich kacke^^


----------



## Carthos (7. September 2008)

Deregond schrieb:


> Da musste ja schön blöd sein, denn vor 12 Stunden ging des noch gar nicht



Stimmt, mal abgesehen das es auch blöd ist überhaupt 12 Stunden lang auf sowas zu warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skipan (7. September 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> ......Nein....
> 
> Das bringt was? Nischt.




Den server überlasten bringt noch weniger


mittlerweile hab ich wieder error 1103  .... ich sitz jetz seit 11 stunden und 54 minuten vorm rechner. damit hatt ich eig net gerechnet.


----------



## DeFu (7. September 2008)

was bringt es dir wenn du versuchst dich tausendmal einzuloggen?
Die Zeit kannst du auch sinnvoller nutzen.


----------



## LurkWolf82 (7. September 2008)

Also nachdem er mich 5 mal mit 414 abspeisen wollte, hat es mit hartnäckigkeit jetzt geklapt und er fragt mich nun nach einer Bestätigung für die Open Beta. 3 mal 414 habe ich schon wieder eingesackt. Aber ich komm da noch durch.


----------



## DJXtrem (7. September 2008)

Lol Kennt ihr schon Fehler 711? der Account ist gesperrt^^ haha


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

414 ... ma wieder... mein signatur hat wohl wieder recht ^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. September 2008)

Ich hasse 414 -.- wieder das gleiche wie heute morgen!


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

man das ist doch echt zum heulen...

bin ich eig. immer zu spät / hab zu viel pech??

weiss wer wann dieser scheiß login server wieder on ist? seit wann ist er eig. off??? bin gerade erst heim gekommen..


----------



## helltrain (7. September 2008)

die meinten bestimmt 9:30 abends  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich hasse 414 -.- wieder das gleiche wie heute morgen!



du meinst wohl wie den ganzen tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## furzus (7. September 2008)

Flamewar ist eh viel lustiger als warhammer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BongFire (7. September 2008)

sie hätten den fehler ja auch einfach umnennen können *.*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackmatrix (7. September 2008)

Denke das es heute wohl noch klappen wird nur bestimmt leider zu spät das ich davon heute nichts mehr haben werde und ich wieder arbeiten muss die woche und keine zeit mehr habe!Naja schade


----------



## Raminator (7. September 2008)

wenigstens habt ihr beta keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeFu (7. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> man das ist doch echt zum heulen...
> 
> bin ich eig. immer zu spät / hab zu viel pech??
> 
> weiss wer wann dieser scheiß login server wieder on ist? seit wann ist er eig. off??? bin gerade erst heim gekommen..




der loginserver server ist doch on....halt nur überlastet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackmatrix (7. September 2008)

Der Beta Key bringt dir im moment auch nichts! Da sind wir genauso angeschissen wie du!


----------



## zergerus (7. September 2008)

schön und gut, wir haben keys, nützt wahrscheinlich soviel wie denen die keine haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... btw. sehe noch nichtmal das code-bildchen


----------



## DrunkenLoki (7. September 2008)

naja betakey bekommen war ja ziemlich einfach ^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. September 2008)

Was musste man da eingeben bei: "Bitte gebt hier die Zeichen des Bildes ein." ?
Bei mir zeigt es das Bild nicht mehr an.


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

DrunkenLoki schrieb:


> naja betakey bekommen war ja ziemlich einfach ^^




deswegen isses nun umso schwerer in die Beta zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..


----------



## FunkyMister (7. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> wenigstens habt ihr beta keys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast du etwa keinen? hätte da noch einen anzubieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Techno Beat Grizzly (7. September 2008)

affengeil reg server wieder on und wieder gehts los mit 414 xDDDDDDD


----------



## Talrin (7. September 2008)

"Du bist schon authentifiziert"

wenn ich nun aber den Patch herunterladen will, behauptet er genau das Gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

man ey was denn los bekomme einfach keine email


----------



## teh_Tribe (7. September 2008)

Die bei Burger-King haben schon ihre Chance gewittert aus der ganzen Sache Profit zu schlagen und bieten jetzt "414ers" an. >.<

Also mir wollen sie jtzt erklären mein Account wäre gesperrt. 
Womit habe ich das nur verdient? O.o


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

sie haben das Problem ja SUUUUPER behoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

habs gottseidank durchgeschafft^^ jetzt nurnoch 1-8stunden auf mail warten dann kann es los gehn^^


----------



## jooxerl (7. September 2008)

ich bin verwirrt ^^, ich meld mich an geb meinen key ein aufeinmal wird Page schwarz neu geladen und versuch mich nochma anzumelden .. jetzt kommt die meldung : Sie sind bereits Authentifiziert. 

Heist das ich wart jetzt nurnoch auf die Email für die bestätigung?


----------



## Blackmatrix (7. September 2008)

Ist das ein wunder wenn jeder hans und franz sich gerade versuchen ein zuloggen? versuche mal deinen hun einen autoanhänger ziehen zu lassen der kackt auch schnell ab dabei


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

teh_Tribe schrieb:


> Die bei Burger-King haben schon ihre Chance gewittert aus der ganzen Sache Profit zu schlagen und bieten jetzt "414ers" an. >.<
> 
> Also mir wollen sie jtzt erklären mein Account wäre gesperrt.
> Womit habe ich das nur verdient? O.o




np, meiner isses auch, wiederrum bin ich aber auch schon authentifiziert =)..rieche ich da nen widerspruch?..oder aber die wollen mir damit mitteilen..nen garantiert gesperrten acc xD


----------



## Draco1985 (7. September 2008)

Ich persönlich hätte jetzt ja gerne mal einen Einblick in die Interna von GOA. Würd zu gern wissen was da gerade abgeht. Entweder sitzen die alle in ihren Büros und lachen uns alle aus, die wir uns vergeblich einzuloggen versuchen, oder sie rennen wie die aufgescheuchten Hühner durch die klimatisierten Serverräume und versuchen die Webserver mit der HP vorm abrauchen zu bewahren und gleichzeitig die Leitung zu verbessern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elyssia (7. September 2008)

Das zweite Mal, daß ich probleme mit dem Registrieren bei einem online game habe, und das zweite Mal bei goa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

hrhr 


*Login-Wars Episode 2: 414 strikes back*


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

glaube ja jooxerl, hab sowas schon zig mal heute gelesen^^


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

414 langsam kann man nur noch lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

NAja, abwarten und Tee trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

Hab jetzt fast alles durch

414
700nochwas
1103
gesperrt
bin schon authentifiziert etc.


----------



## zergerus (7. September 2008)

soviel tee wie wir heute schon getrunken haben... heidewitzka ;-)


----------



## alu9card (7. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte jetzt ja gerne mal einen Einblick in die Interna von GOA. Würd zu gern wissen was da gerade abgeht. Entweder sitzen die alle in ihren Büros und lachen uns alle aus, die wir uns vergeblich einzuloggen versuchen, oder sie rennen wie die aufgescheuchten Hühner durch die klimatisierten Serverräume und versuchen die Webserver mit der HP vorm abrauchen zu bewahren und gleichzeitig die Leitung zu verbessern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nette vorstellung xD.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Am Anfang hat es mich zum einloggen gebracht, sagte aber dann das PW wäre nicht korrekt obwohl es 100%ig gestimmt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

werde ab morgen nen internetshop aufbauen, in dem ich 414 t-shirts verkaufen werde. Wer eins möchte kann ja schonmal vorbestellen*gg*


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

ich glaub die bei GOA arbeiten noch mit schreibmaschinen oder so xO


----------



## Noiprocs (7. September 2008)

das gurkt mich aber schon ziemlich argh an...vorallem wenn man seinen betakey anfangsjahr gekauft hat ... omg dann steht da noch drin : garantierter zugriff zur open beta -.-

naja : never play on a patch day


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> werde ab morgen nen internetshop aufbauen, in dem ich 414 t-shirts verkaufen werde. Wer eins möchte kann ja schonmal vorbestellen*gg*



Ich nehm eins!


----------



## akoras (7. September 2008)

scheinen aber die timeout zeiten verlängert zu haben :-)


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

hat einer noch einen beta key suche noch einen??


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

Vllt wird GOA ja von Blizzard dafür bezahlt!


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> werde ab morgen nen internetshop aufbauen, in dem ich 414 t-shirts verkaufen werde. Wer eins möchte kann ja schonmal vorbestellen*gg*



bin dabei, wieviel?

schreib aber drauf:

I survived 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (7. September 2008)

aber so kennen wir goa ja schon aus daoc-zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  welcome!


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

akoras schrieb:


> scheinen aber die timeout zeiten verlängert zu haben :-)




Tarnung damit wir denken wir komme rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> die login server sind wir online *freu*




Ohne acc bringt mir das nischt,...


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Mich würde es ja mal interessieren, ob jemand es schon wieder geschafft hat seitdem die Server neu on sind das alles abgeschlossen zu haben.


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

Naja wenigstens weiss ich jetzt woher GOA seinen Namen geklaut hat!
http://www.goa-online.de/


----------



## zergerus (7. September 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Naja wenigstens weiss ich jetzt woher GOA seinen Namen geklaut hat!
> http://www.goa-online.de/



genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipstar67 (7. September 2008)

http://eu.blizzard.com/de/


----------



## Deathgnom (7. September 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Naja wenigstens weiss ich jetzt woher GOA seinen Namen geklaut hat!
> http://www.goa-online.de/


lol eine müllabfuhr


----------



## derbolzer (7. September 2008)

> GOA hat verrübergehend die Account-Verwaltung für eine kurze Wartung abgeschalten.
> 
> Unserer Registrierungsserver sind momentan wegen einer kurzen Wartung nicht erreichbar. Während der Wartung werden alle noch offenen Registrierungsprozesse abgearbeitet, bevor der Server wieder zur Verfügung steht.
> 
> ...




Ich finde Zumindes Sehe sie ein Das da was falsch gelaufen ist und entschuldigen sich dafur das nennt mann Kundenservice


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

leute sterntaler meinte doch sie lassen absichtlich nur son paar leute pro welle durch der rest bekommt die 414 vorn latz geballert also glück haben


----------



## Rednoez (7. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> http://eu.blizzard.com/de/



aaaahah meine Augennn!! Sie brennen!!! Mach das weg,mach das weg!!!


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

jetzt sabotieren die fleißigen Blizzard Mitarbeiter schon den ganzen Tag war-europe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ironie off


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

naaa supi -.-


----------



## Nerimos (7. September 2008)

Selbst wenn 414 nur ne aussortierung ist. Bin zum code eingeben gekommen vorhin und dann 1103. ist wurst dann


----------



## Donhernando (7. September 2008)

so langsam drängt sich der verdacht auf das mit 9:30 uhr erst nächste woche sonntag gemeint ist und man statt dem beta key gleich den headstart key braucht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Naja wenigstens weiss ich jetzt woher GOA seinen Namen geklaut hat!
> http://www.goa-online.de/



Made my day! =D


----------



## Enevi (7. September 2008)

> leute sterntaler meinte doch sie lassen absichtlich nur son paar leute pro welle durch der rest bekommt die 414 vorn latz geballert also glück haben



Was sollen Die den sonst sagen? Dass GOA zu blöd ist in 3 Jahren eine Accounteinrichtung zu implementieren?

6 Jahre DAOC, 6 Jahre GOA Probleme.. sad but true


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Donhernando schrieb:


> so langsam drängt sich der verdacht auf das mit 9:30 uhr erst nächste woche sonntag gemeint ist und man statt dem beta key gleich den headstart key braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nene die meinten pm net am^^


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

ich seh die ganze zeit das rädchen drehn wir wird schwindig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackmatrix (7. September 2008)

Naja vielleicht war es nur ein Beta Verusch um zu sehen wieviele user sich versuchen anzumelden grins naja ich hatte heute aufjeden sehrviel spaß beim lesen indem ich die ganzen posts von usern gelesen habe und es war vieles dummes zeugs dabei!Dann wird es wohl morgen klappen mit dem game.


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> nene die meinten pm net am^^


das hieße dann noch 50 minuten.. YES BABY YES!!^^


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

freu mich schon auf die posts morgen, in denen dann zig tausend leute schreiben das es übermorgen dann geht*gg*


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

die hoffnung habich aufgegeben.. werde wohl vorm release keinen einblick mehr erhalten - und ich werde mir das net so kaufen.. heißt ich muss auf ne trial warten die warscheinlich frühstens in 3-4 monaten da ist (ist meistens so erst nach nen paar monaten)


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> freu mich schon auf die posts morgen, in denen dann zig tausend leute schreiben das es übermorgen dann geht*gg*


jaja die die heute alles auf morgen verschieben sind die gleichen die morgen alles auf übermorgen verschieben XD


----------



## simoni (7. September 2008)

Nachher kommt die Ankündigung , dass es Warhammer Online gar nicht gibt. Das waren nur ne Verarsche von Blizzard . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxxhy (7. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> die hoffnung habich aufgegeben.. werde wohl vorm release keinen einblick mehr erhalten - und ich werde mir das net so kaufen.. heißt ich muss auf ne trial warten die warscheinlich frühstens in 3-4 monaten da ist (ist meistens so erst nach nen paar monaten)



sollen wir dich jetzt bemitleiden und dir ein Spiel kaufen oder was?
sry aber das interessiert keinen..

so long Roxxhy


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Nachher kommt die Ankündigung , dass es Warhammer Online gar nicht gibt. Das waren nur ne Verarsche von Blizzard .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann hätte blizz mich aber al feind   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firewoman (7. September 2008)

Ja genau Blizzard hat die EA Server gehackt. lol


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Nachher kommt die Ankündigung , dass es Warhammer Online gar nicht gibt. Das waren nur ne Verarsche von Blizzard .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wuha da hätten se aber ne richtig geile nummer hingelegt


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Roxxhy schrieb:


> sollen wir dich jetzt bemitleiden und dir ein Spiel kaufen oder was?
> sry aber das interessiert keinen..
> 
> so long Roxxhy


Hm weiste aussagen wie "WILL KEINER WISSEN" sind immer komische aussagen wennman sie sich einfach ausdenkt. Du bist vieleicht der einzige der das so Empfindet. Ach und kaufen könnt ihr mir das spiel sehr gern^^


----------



## chilledkroete (7. September 2008)

Das heisst, wenn wir jetzt in Wellen reingelassen werden, dass wir jetzt quasi den "Einloggen" Button dauer betätigen sollen? Das entlastet die Seite natürlcih extrem.... Naja... hoffe mal ich werd reingelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r4y3x (7. September 2008)

Wenigsten sagt er mir jetzte das mein CD Key stimmt (nicht wie vorhind - abgelaufen) und vom 7.9. - 13.9. gültig sei. Leider bin ich nicht weiter gekommen. 1103 und jetzt 414. Naja wenigstens stimmt mein Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 703und1103und∞414 (7. September 2008)

Nachdem GOA endlich gemerkt hatte, dass mit den servern was nicht stimmt, wurde der Registrierungsserver runtergefahren um das Problem zu beheben. Um kurz vor 18:00 Uhr merkten sie aber das dieses Unterfangen absolut Utopisch ist, alles noch vor der Feierabendglocke hinzubekommen, also entschied man sich den buggy Server wieder hochzufahren, um hoffentlich morgen schon ein paar mehr spieler auf den Servern zu haben, ganz ohne Arbeit.  Man feiert momentan den Start der open Beta !


neinein ...just kidding   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> dann hätte blizz mich aber al feind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ûnd mich hätte blizzard als freund weil ich dann hoffen würd das sie das spiel selber releasen und sie kriegen login und register auffe reihe.. hatt bei WoW auch geklappt und dort mit der 18 fachen spielermenge^^


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

r4y3x schrieb:


> Wenigsten sagt er mir jetzte das mein CD Key stimmt (nicht wie vorhind - abgelaufen) und vom 7.9. - 13.9. gültig sei. Leider bin ich nicht weiter gekommen. 1103 und jetzt 414. Naja wenigstens stimmt mein Key
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich würde gerne erstmal von dem link in der mail ne antwort bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kikolool (7. September 2008)

414 mein alter Freund. Naja ichw ar schön grillen und hab ned die ganze Zeit f5 gebasht =)


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

chilledkroete schrieb:


> Das heisst, wenn wir jetzt in Wellen reingelassen werden, dass wir jetzt quasi den "Einloggen" Button dauer betätigen sollen? Das entlastet die Seite natürlcih extrem.... Naja... hoffe mal ich werd reingelassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja die logik hab ich auch noch net ganz auf den schirm na ja immer brav weiter drücken *legobot rausuch, wo der wohl hin is?*


----------



## Blah (7. September 2008)

Stedarion schrieb:


> Stirb langsam 4.14




ROFL made my day hahaha xD


----------



## D00mwalker (7. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> die hoffnung habich aufgegeben.. werde wohl vorm release keinen einblick mehr erhalten - und ich werde mir das net so kaufen.. heißt ich muss auf ne trial warten die warscheinlich frühstens in 3-4 monaten da ist (ist meistens so erst nach nen paar monaten)



wie alt bist du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 `?12?^^


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

ich hätte gern überhaupt mal ne mail


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

wieder mal ne volle stunde


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

D00mwalker schrieb:


> wie alt bist du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wieso weil ich net blind nen spiel kaufe?


----------



## Pendelum83 (7. September 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Nachher kommt die Ankündigung , dass es Warhammer Online gar nicht gibt. Das waren nur ne Verarsche von Blizzard .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein in wirklichkeit is war das neuerste addon von wow und wir solln jetzt schomal alle süchtig werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> ich hätte gern überhaupt mal ne mail



soll ich dir eine schicken ?`


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 703und1103und∞414 (7. September 2008)

hab ihm grad schon eine geschickt ^^


----------



## r4y3x (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> ich würde gerne erstmal von dem link in der mail ne antwort bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab vorhind versucht nen Acc für meine Freundin anzulegen und verschiede Male versucht Nick, Login und PW vergeben weil immer was vergeben war. Jetzt bekomm ich ne Mail mit Accdaten von ganz am Anfang meiner Versuche. Aber nen Auth der Daten über den Link funzt aber auch nicht. Die Seite leitet auch nur auf War mit nem Error Code. Naja mal schaun wieviele Mails ich heut noch bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathiis (7. September 2008)

OA hat verrübergehend die Account-Verwaltung für eine kurze Wartung abgeschalten.

    Unserer Registrierungsserver sind momentan wegen einer kurzen Wartung nicht erreichbar. Während der Wartung werden alle noch offenen Registrierungsprozesse abgearbeitet, bevor der Server wieder zur Verfügung steht.

    Bis dahin ist es nicht möglich, sich auf unserer Webseite einzuloggen oder einen neuen Account zu erstellen.

Des Weiteren hat sich Sterntaler im Forum zu Wort gemeldet:

    Hallo,

    dieser Beitrag ist keine Ausrede, warum die Accountseite solche Probleme macht und es tut mir leid, wenn es so rüber kommt. Dass dort der (nahezu unpassierbare) Flaschenhals liegt, ist unumstritten.

    Dennoch stimmt, dass wir die Spieler im Moment in Wellen reinlassen. Nur der Nachschub an Wellen stimmt nicht. Alle Server sind im Moment auf 500 Spieler pro Seite beschränkt. Wir werden diese Zahl nach und nach erhöhen und auch weitere Server öffnen, wenn die Zahlen weiter steigen.
    Nur die Registrierung ruiniert im Moment diese Simulation.


    Im Moment bleibt mir wenig mehr zu tun, als euch um Geduld zu bitten. Die Generalprobe wurde versaut, dann muss die Premiere ja klappen.

Es bleibt zu hoffen, das die Account-Verwaltung nach der Wartung störungsfrei läuft.


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

ich auch hab sogar Warhammer druntergesetzt :O


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

wenn da drin nen bestätigungslink ist gerne^^


----------



## 703und1103und∞414 (7. September 2008)

ohne scheiss....die haben da Feierabend gemacht ..........das wird die ganze nacht so gehen


----------



## Draco1985 (7. September 2008)

Also langsam bin ich an dem Punkt angelangt, an dem ich Phantasien darüber habe den GOA-Mitarbeitern ihre Server-Blades rektal einzuführen... Auch ne Möglichkeit, sich darauf vorzubereiten einen sadistischen Dunkelelfen zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> wenn da drin nen bestätigungslink ist gerne^^


du wartest auf ne bestätigungs mail ich warte drauf mich einloggen zu können wtf wie unfair-.-


----------



## Mikell (7. September 2008)

Hm finds nicht gut das die login-Server wieder gehen. Denn laut infos wollten sie ja erst die angesammelten Registrierungen durcharbeiten, hab meine bestätigungsmail als noch nit :/


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

omfg jetzt is wieder "Du bist bereits authetifiziert" an der Reihe >.<


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Mikell schrieb:


> Hm finds nicht gut das die login-Server wieder gehen. Denn laut infos wollten sie ja erst die angesammelten Registrierungen durcharbeiten, hab meine bestätigungsmail als noch nit :/


Habe ja netmal nen acc ...


----------



## JacobyVII (7. September 2008)

ich hab nimmer den fehler 414(welcher mir lieber wäre) sondern es steht immer dass ich schon authentifiziert(oder so^^) bin..

kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Marcur (7. September 2008)

Es gab zu DAoC zeiten immer son Spruch der mich gerade einholt ... "Never Play on Patchday" evtl. gibts sowas auch bei W.A.R.


----------



## skazi# (7. September 2008)

woher wollt ihr wissen das die wieder angeschalten worden sind ??


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

skazi# schrieb:


> woher wollt ihr wissen das die wieder angeschalten worden sind ??



Hmm...er hat irgendwie Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (7. September 2008)

hatte den Fehler auch die Seite is ernsthaft im Arsch! Die seite hat bei mir noch nie richtig gefunzt und dann soll man sich bei sowas anmelden!


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Hmm...er hat irgendwie Recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil da nicht mehr steht: der server is down?


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Naja Flash ist einfach scheiße, bei so nem Ansturm.
Sonst würde man gleich sehen ob es möglich ist ob der Brwoser connected.


----------



## Tulanar (7. September 2008)

neben dem bekannten 414, bekam ich jetzt noch die meldung das ich bereits Autentifiziert sei nur gut das ich heute nicht einmal bis zur Code eingabe gekommen bin O.o und beim versuch den Client zu starten flieg ich jetzt mit der schönen meldung Autentifizierung Fehgelschlagen. Gebt eure Login Daten erneut ein raus -.-*


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> hatte den Fehler auch die Seite is ernsthaft im Arsch!die seite hat bei mir noch nie richtig gefunzt und dann soll man sich bei sowas anmelden!



Das heißt, ich bin nicht der einzige der schon frühers Probleme mit der Seite hatte...


----------



## Marcur (7. September 2008)

wow ... die codes gehn schoma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aba immer noch code 414 ;D


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Naja bin jezz off. achja bei mir läd er seid 30 minuten den SicherheitsKot..^^


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

naja ich geh jetzt erstmal baden, mal schauen was bis dahin passiert ist^^ Hoffe man hört mal was neues von goa


----------



## JacobyVII (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> naja ich geh jetzt erstmal baden, mal schauen was bis dahin passiert ist^^ Hoffe man hört mal was neues von goa




die idee is gut^^ mach ich auch mal xD


----------



## Xairon (7. September 2008)

was muss ich machen, damit dieser code mal akzeptiert wird und ich von seite 4 ned immer wieder auf seite 3 zurückzuwerfen....


----------



## Lewellyn (7. September 2008)

So,ich gebe auf für heute. Muß morgen arbeiten.Also allen noch viel Glück,
Man sieht sich hoffentlich ingame. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (7. September 2008)

Hat es schon irgendjemand bis zu der CD-Key Eingabe geschafft? Oder macht Herr 414 immer nen Strich durch die Rechnung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Hat es schon irgendjemand bis zu der CD-Key Eingabe geschafft? Oder macht Herr 414 immer nen Strich durch die Rechnung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Same Idea here.


----------



## Vanhyke83 (7. September 2008)

Also bei mir macht 414 immer nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Vorhin kam sogar einmal Falscher Login nachdem er erstmal 2 Minuten geladen hatte...auch komisch! Bestätigungsmail ist aber da...Egal, warten wir einfach noch was. Hab morgen eh Mittagsschicht und muss erst um 13 Uhr anfangen, von daher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcur (7. September 2008)

414 halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub da wird in 2 jahren noch die rede von sein wenn man gemütlich mit seiner gilde am lagerfeuer stitz und über lustige zeiten redet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (7. September 2008)

Ich bin schon wenn ich die Seite überhaupt mal Fehler frei angezeigt bekomme, hälfte der Zeit  bekomm ich nicht mal ein Login Panel!


----------



## BoeNcheN (7. September 2008)

Mir macht Herr 414 immmer noch probs....will endlich auch mal spieln:-(


----------



## Canamar (7. September 2008)

wenn ich wenigstens mal eine fehlermeldung bekommen würde


----------



## JacobyVII (7. September 2008)

Marcur schrieb:


> 414 halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



vorallem wenn im gildennamen 414 vorkommt xD


----------



## Nivil (7. September 2008)

hatte  auch schon jemand >>> undefined <<< ?

kommt jetzt bei mir die ganze zeit


----------



## blackviolet (7. September 2008)

also ich denk morgen wird alles besserlaufen...
ich geh dann morgen schön arbeiten komme am mittag heim ^^und hoffe das alles klappt


----------



## Elyssia (7. September 2008)

Aha...meine emailadresse gibts schon. Wie geht das denn. Ich bin noch nie auf Seite 4 gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

will mich doch nur einloggen um den key einzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber als 414


----------



## Huschke (7. September 2008)

Öha... 

Ich hab grad versucht auf meine E-Mail Bestätigung zu klicken und bekomm jetzt sowas:

"Dein Account ist gesperrt, Zugang wird verwehrt (Code 711)"

Was solln das jetzt? Schad... Hab mich schon voll über die E-Mail gefreut....


----------



## JacobyVII (7. September 2008)

vll... sollten wir uns nen acc mit dem namen 414 machen..das hilft sicher^^


----------



## Marcur (7. September 2008)

bin off, man liest sich morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3aN7zVBv3w 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasenschmuck (7. September 2008)

4 1 4 the number of the beast *sing* *träller*


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

ca jede 2te minute hab ich en dejaviu (oder wies geschrieben wird)


----------



## Code414 (7. September 2008)

Das selbe wie bei mir " Du bist bereits authetifiziert "
Nur gut das ich noch garnicht den CD-key eingegeben habe. 
GOA hat den Start der Oben Beta mal so richtig in den Sand gesetzt.
Ich hoffe nur das die Leute die was zu sagen haben sich so schnell wie möglich von GOA TRENNEN werden.

Ansonsten ist WAR in Europa TOT ehe es richtig angefangen hat :/


----------



## cericcho (7. September 2008)

also wenn ich mich einlogge komme ich auf die seite dann klicke ich auf key eingeben auf der nächsten seite steht dann ihr müsst eingeloggt sein wenn ich dann auf einloggen gehe steht da immer ihr seid bereits authentifiziert


----------



## Wuff2000 (7. September 2008)

Ich habs bis zur Key Eingabe geschafft und jetzt muss ich nur noch bestätigen aber dann kommt immer 414 naja ich probiers weiter.


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Hannes1887 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3aN7zVBv3w
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol wie wahr


----------



## Buale24 (7. September 2008)

Guden ... hat jemand zufälligerweise nen Link mit dem ich den patch auch schon ohne abgeschlossene Registrierung herunterladen kann oder ist das nicht möglich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier was gegen die Langeweile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V632NVGa4yI


----------



## Beø (7. September 2008)

Wuff2000 schrieb:


> Ich habs bis zur Key Eingabe geschafft und jetzt muss ich nur noch bestätigen aber dann kommt immer 414 naja ich probiers weiter.



soweit bin ich auch schon, aber dann halt wieder der 414, naja klappt schon^^


----------



## Mathiis (7. September 2008)

Das is der Grund, wieso GOA keine eigenen Foren mehr hat.
Bei DAoC wars genau der selbe mist, die sidn einfach nur inkompetent...


----------



## Carthos (7. September 2008)

Marcur schrieb:


> Es gab zu DAoC zeiten immer son Spruch der mich gerade einholt ... "Never Play on Patchday" evtl. gibts sowas auch bei W.A.R.



Den Spruch gabs auch bei WoW. Der erste Tag der BETA ist noch nicht rum und manche hier wollen das Spiel schon zu Grabe tragen. Echt Leute, ihr wisst auch nichts mit euch anzufangen.


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

lol ich hab immer noch keine reg mail.

ich dachte die wollten das problem während der offtime lösen?

man ist das hart, 8 stunden ohne mail, ich werde morgen acuh keine bekommen, hab die hoffnung aufgegeben


----------



## lastskorpion (7. September 2008)

cericcho schrieb:


> also wenn ich mich einlogge komme ich auf die seite dann klicke ich auf key eingeben auf der nächsten seite steht dann ihr müsst eingeloggt sein wenn ich dann auf einloggen gehe steht da immer ihr seid bereits authentifiziert




kannst du mir oder sonst wer mir mal genau sagen wo ich mich einloggen muss und wo ich dann den key eingeben soll ???????


----------



## Elyssia (7. September 2008)

Damals als ich mich bei DAOC registrierte, wars genauso Sch... . Erst hab ich stundenlang versucht meinen Account zu erstellen (nicht Beta), und dann haben sie auch noch doppelt Geld vom Konto abgebucht.


----------



## Der Warghammer (7. September 2008)

Hmm, beim Release von World of Warcraft, da konnte ich mich erst so gegen 0:00 Uhr erfolgreich registrieren. Villeicht ist das ja bei der War- Open Beta auch so *g*.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (7. September 2008)

LogIn Server sind anscheinend wieder off...


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

*4


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

4*​*1*​


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Gute Nacht. 
Ein Tag wie kein anderer geht vorbei.
Er hat etwas zu tage gebracht, was ich nicht erwartet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Buffed Account hatte heute morgen noch Null postings und jetzt das hier.

Jetzt brauch ich erst einmal ne warme Milch mit Honig ^^

Vlt. klappt es ja morgen ..

Ahja I believed 414


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

YIPPIE...ich bin eingeloggt und es kommt kein 414 mehr... der kommt jetzt bei der CD-Key Eingabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (7. September 2008)

cericcho schrieb:


> also wenn ich mich einlogge komme ich auf die seite dann klicke ich auf key eingeben auf der nächsten seite steht dann ihr müsst eingeloggt sein wenn ich dann auf einloggen gehe steht da immer ihr seid bereits authentifiziert



same here


----------



## Gota88 (7. September 2008)

evilcore schrieb:


> YIPPIE...ich bin eingeloggt und es kommt kein 414 mehr... der kommt jetzt bei der CD-Key Eingabe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Der wird sich wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ich bin beim key.. aber auch da immer 414...


----------



## Techno Beat Grizzly (7. September 2008)

ICH KOMM GANICHT REIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lintagard (7. September 2008)

Juhu, Login wieder down...


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

would the Real Slim Shady please stand up ? please Stand Up !


----------



## sayire (7. September 2008)

bin schon etwas weiter! muss nur noch den key bestätigen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber häng natürlich auch mit 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

da bin ich uach ^^ seit 5 std


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

ich verabschiede mich...

keinen bock mehr...

schlaft gut (wenn ihrs tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

evilcore schrieb:


> YIPPIE...ich bin eingeloggt und es kommt kein 414 mehr... der kommt jetzt bei der CD-Key Eingabe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


glaub ich dir net gib mal diene account daten will das prüfen


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

Das is gemain bei mir kommt immer noch 414 ich verfluche dich-.-


----------



## Stedarion (7. September 2008)

kein spaß mehr...wasn tag...ob da heute nacht was geht???


----------



## Gota88 (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

414 mal Klicken= Key eingaben?


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

*WARUM NUR ICH NCHT ???​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

'Cause I'm 4-1-4, I'm dynamite
(4-1-4) and I'll win the fight
(4-1-4) I'm a power load
(4-1-4) watch me explode


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> ich verabschiede mich...
> 
> keinen bock mehr...
> 
> ...


Niemals! ^^


----------



## DeFu (7. September 2008)

Stedarion schrieb:


> kein spaß mehr...wasn tag...ob da heute nacht was geht???




glaubst du doch nicht mal selbst dran xD


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

lange nicht mehr so ne scheisse erlebt....  echt traurig


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

glaub ich nicht bin schon locker bei über 800


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

wer hat noch net`? wer will noch mal schon über 12 stunden dabei freu


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

meien fresse macht die seite aus wird heut eh nix mehr und umso mehr ihr die site hämmert umso weniger sind dei chancen das es besser wird ... manchmal muss man zurück stecken und eben nich der erste aufm server sein der zug is eh abgefahren ... gg


----------



## Zinao (7. September 2008)

Blizzard hat einen Virus auf die Warhammer seite draufgehaun.. ganz logisch ... der 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. die wollen nicht ,das Warhammer Online ,WoW in den schatten stellt.

Gemeinheit ;D


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

so was gibts neues, komme grad aus der wanne?


----------



## Elahdriel09 (7. September 2008)

Ich sehs kommen... 414 neuer running gag der MMORPG Szene


----------



## Fantast (7. September 2008)

GOA trifft Warhammer kritisch für 414 Lebenspunkte.
Warhammer stirbt. 

Nein aber mal im Ernst, so ist das bei jeder Beta, so wird es bei jedem Release sein und so war es auch immer also cool down, geht mal nen Tag ausschlafen und morgen sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus XD

mfg


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Ich will ja nichts sagen...aber ich find den Tag irgendwie lustig ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> so was gibts neues, komme grad aus der wanne?



Dann darf ich mich ja richtig freuen, daß ichs heute insgesamt vielleicht 30 Minuten probiert hab verglichen mit den 12-Stunden-hardcore-clickern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, s gibt nix neues.


----------



## Kalto (7. September 2008)

Also,
ich sags ganz platt. Ich komm mir verarscht vor.
Als Informatiker kann ich sagen, dass der Registrierungsprozess jetzt nicht der riesen Akt ist. Aber die Jungs von GOA scheinen einfach inkompetent.

Blizz hat zum Start von BC die registrierung auf ne minimal Seite umgestellt. Weil Flash und Javascript ne Seite nur ausbremsen. Das die Registrierung der Beta aber schon so schlecht von statten geht, ist nicht nur ein Armutszeugniss für GOA sondern auch für EA Mythic. Sich einen Vertriebspartner zu suchen, der Augenscheinlich die benötigten Kapazitäten und Technik nicht zur Verfügung stellen kann. Ein Wort: PEINLICH!

So Punkt!


----------



## Gota88 (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> so was gibts neues, komme grad aus der wanne?



414 Tote bei GOA ist morgen in der Zeitung zu lesen


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

Fantast schrieb:


> GOA trifft Warhammer kritisch für 414 Lebenspunkte.
> Warhammer stirbt.




GOA trifft warhammer community kritisch mit 414 error.
warhammer community versucht zu flüchten.
warhammer community stirbt an blutung.


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

Versuchts um 3-4 uhr morgens nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ura1 (7. September 2008)

Jetz war ich ne SEite weiter und klick auf bestätigen dann kickt er mich zurück und sagt ich soll den Sicherheitscode richtig eingeben oO

War zwar richtig aber egal.

Jetz kommt wieder Fehler 414

Dann mach ich mal close für heut und probiers einfach morgen wenns dann nich geht wart ich auf Release xD



edit JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ich bin registriert xD


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

Fantast schrieb:


> GOA trifft Warhammer kritisch für 414 Lebenspunkte.
> Warhammer stirbt.
> 
> Nein aber mal im Ernst, so ist das bei jeder Beta, so wird es bei jedem Release sein und so war es auch immer also cool down, geht mal nen Tag ausschlafen und morgen sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus XD
> ...



So war es und so wird es immer sein...


----------



## Marcel_95 (7. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen...aber ich find den Tag irgendwie lustig ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

joa also ich find es auch ziemlich lustig hier, ich mein wer hat heute noch nicht über den 414er laut gelacht?^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

[qoute]ZITAT
Es ist ein IT-gleich. Leider machen mir die Techniker keinen Zeitabgaben.

Erfahrungswertschätzung sagt: 40 bis 80 Minuten

__________________
Kai "Sterntaler" Schober
Deutscher Community Manager[/qoute]

leute das könnt noch was werden


----------



## Madrix00 (7. September 2008)

ich Glube heute nacht träumen pahr leute von der 414 weis weis morgen wissen wir weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stedarion (7. September 2008)

DeFu schrieb:


> glaubst du doch nicht mal selbst dran xD



nicht wirklich...die sind schon lang zu hause liegen auf der couch und gucken Tokyo Drift oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

Kalto schrieb:


> Also,
> ich sags ganz platt. Ich komm mir verarscht vor.
> Als Informatiker kann ich sagen, dass der Registrierungsprozess jetzt nicht der riesen Akt ist. Aber die Jungs von GOA scheinen einfach inkompetent.
> 
> ...



/stimmt


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

ach ja...414...den fehler gibts schon lange genau wie 404...also wirds wohl eher kein neuer gag aber es ist danach kein insider mehr..schade eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na ja ich will mich heute noch anmelden bin seit 13 std. dabei und wills heute noch schaffen


----------



## Nanisa (7. September 2008)

ich bin gerade echt am überlegen ob ich mir nicht die 3 zahlen auf den nacken tätowieren lasse "414" -,-


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

wenn du schon grad hier reinschaust sternentaler, warte da noch immer auf ne bestätigungsmail, könntest du da nicht grad was einrichten?^^


----------



## Voodoo-only (7. September 2008)

ich lade euch alle in die studivz gruppe "414 wir lieben dich" ein. oder habt ihr was besseres zu tun :-D sorry, aber ich steh auch schon kurz vorm abdrehen


----------



## Arben (7. September 2008)

http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=warbx9.jpg

Naja... was soll man machen, man kann im Grunde nur beten...


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

Ich hoffe nur das es morgen funktioniert bin langsam echt frusttiert


----------



## Elyzar (7. September 2008)

Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz. Ich glaube nicht mehr daran, dass das heute noch was wird. Mit Glück können wir uns morgen ein <ingame>Bild von WAR machen... Allerdings hoffe ich das GOA aus dem "Stresstest" gelernt hat. Noch verzeihe ich alles. Es sollte allerdings nicht mehr beim release vorkommen... 
Grüße


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=warbx9.jpg
> 
> Naja... was soll man machen, man kann im Grunde nur beten...


will haben XD


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen...aber ich find den Tag irgendwie lustig ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohne worte.


----------



## DeFu (7. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=warbx9.jpg
> 
> Naja... was soll man machen, man kann im Grunde nur beten...



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalto (7. September 2008)

Man kann vielleicht noch sagen, dass das 12 stündige gefrickel an dem Flash der Seite auch ne klasse Idee ist. Ich meine, hat sich irgendwas verändert seit dem die Registrierungsseite freigeschalten wurde? Ne.


----------



## Shigeko (7. September 2008)

hab die mail sofort bekommen... hat maximal 10 minuten gedauert^^

und jetzt hängts an dem link... -.-


----------



## Arben (7. September 2008)

Es geht einfach Vorne und Hinten nichts mehr.


----------



## Iruxan (7. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> GOA trifft warhammer community kritisch mit 414 error.
> warhammer community versucht zu flüchten.
> warhammer community stirbt an blutung.



Alter zu geil man das erste mal dass ich seid 7 stunden wieder gelacht hab. Danke dir ^^ 

mfg Iru


----------



## Ura1 (7. September 2008)

Shigeko schrieb:


> hab die mail sofort bekommen... hat maximal 10 minuten gedauert^^
> 
> und jetzt hängts an dem link... -.-



will auch ne mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Shigeko schrieb:


> hab die mail sofort bekommen... hat maximal 10 minuten gedauert^^
> 
> und jetzt hängts an dem link... -.-


na gz wenn ich dran denke das ich 12 stunden zum einloggen brauche wie lange brauch dann meine mail?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Ich denke auch vor den frühen Morgenstunden wird das nichts (trauriger weise) weil einfach immernoch viel zu viele Leute sich einloggen wollen.


----------



## Stedarion (7. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=warbx9.jpg
> 
> Naja... was soll man machen, man kann im Grunde nur beten...




sehr geil

haben will


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Alter zu geil man das erste mal dass ich seid 7 stunden wieder gelacht hab. Danke dir ^^
> 
> mfg Iru



aber gern doch ^^


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

Leute keine Panik was den geperrten Account betrifft.
Konnte mich grade Einloggen obwohl meiner gesperrt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gota88 (7. September 2008)

Wer braucht schon ein neues Game wenn der login Button sein bester freund geworden ist .)


----------



## Elyssia (7. September 2008)

Das ist doch mal eine nette Marketingstrategie:

100000de Beta Keys rauszugeben, um den Leuten eindruckvoll einer Woche vor dem Release zu zeigen, daß sie es besser nicht kaufen sollten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Code414 (7. September 2008)

Take A look at GOA : http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Drnz1i3IEuE


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

die goa jungs ahbens einfach verbockt...ich denek da sind wir usn alle einig

na aj schön gechillt music hören und den tag ausklingen lassen... 

ach ja ich mach jetzt erstmal nen spaziergang... nach 13 std. computer hab ich das nötig.

bin aufjedenfall schwer entäuscht gute nacht euch allen

und den goa jungs wünsch ich ne menge die aber leider gegen die netiquette vertoßen würde also bleibst da bei...
auch euch eine "gute" Nacht, und passt auf das euch nicht die scheiben eingeworfen werden XD

Edit: ich denke man merkt: ich bin leicht angetrunken und sehr müde(hab heute nur 6 std. geschlafen) also jut nacht


----------



## Vanhyke83 (7. September 2008)

Es scheint sich auf jeden Fall was zu tun denn im Firefox zeigt er jetzt nicht mehr den 414 an sondern nurnoch das der Login derzeit nicht möglich ist.Ich schätze einfach mal, dass es noch ungefähr 1 Stunde dauern wird bis die Seite wieder komplett da ist. Bis jetzt steht ja auch auf der HP nur,dass die Registrierungs-Server runtergefahren sind wegen Wartungsarbeiten..und nicht das sie wieder online sind!


----------



## Vampiry (7. September 2008)

Nun hab ich endlich den Code eingeben können und nach x-mal 414 auch bestätigen können ....

"Dieser CD Key wurde schon aktiviert"

*no comment* der war aus meiner CE-PreOrder........


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Gota88 schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon ein neues Game wenn der login Button sein bester freund geworden ist .)


jo wenn ich so weiter farm bin ich bals ehrfürchtig bei "EINLOGEN" aber ständig killt mich son bösartiger elite boss mit den namen "414" der muss unbediengt generft werde den schafft man net mit en 100k raid killen


----------



## DeFu (7. September 2008)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Es scheint sich auf jeden Fall was zu tun denn im Firefox zeigt er jetzt nicht mehr den 414 an sondern nurnoch das der Login derzeit nicht möglich ist.Ich schätze einfach mal, dass es noch ungefähr 1 Stunde dauern wird bis die Seite wieder komplett da ist. Bis jetzt steht ja auch auf der HP nur,dass die Registrierungs-Server runtergefahren sind wegen Wartungsarbeiten..und nicht das sie wieder online sind!




also bei mir steht noch 414 und ich benutze firefox


----------



## myxir21 (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> jo wenn ich so weiter farm bin ich bals ehrfürchtig bei "EINLOGEN" aber ständig killt mich son bösartiger elite boss mit den namen "414" der muss unbediengt generft werde den schafft man net mit en 100k raid killen




naja, 

sie haben noch ca 3 Monate Zeit die Beta Server und die registrierung zum laufen zu bringen.

Erst dann sind sie schlechter als Blizzard


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Es scheint sich auf jeden Fall was zu tun denn im Firefox zeigt er jetzt nicht mehr den 414 an sondern nurnoch das der Login derzeit nicht möglich ist.Ich schätze einfach mal, dass es noch ungefähr 1 Stunde dauern wird bis die Seite wieder komplett da ist. Bis jetzt steht ja auch auf der HP nur,dass die Registrierungs-Server runtergefahren sind wegen Wartungsarbeiten..und nicht das sie wieder online sind!


Ich hab nach wie vor Superhero 414! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragno11 (7. September 2008)

nabend ^^

bei mir hat er nun gesacht das der key schon aktiviert ist muss ich nun auf eine mail warten oder wie ? is mir beim bestätigen abgenippelt ^^

kann ja sein das es noch durch gekommen ist


----------



## Kalto (7. September 2008)

So bin jetzt auch erstmal weg. Aber abschließend( Ich hoff das Sterntaler das liest):
Wenn ich das bei meinem Arbeitgeber( Bosch) so verbocken würde, könnte ich schonmal die Stellenanzeigen studieren.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

ich wart noch immer auf diese mail, irgendwann müsste die doch mal kommen^^


----------



## Qulhata (7. September 2008)

naja mir reicht das für heute
nacht viel glück an die die noch lust haben

war nen schöner sonntag
ham se sauber verkackt ( GOA )


----------



## Vanhyke83 (7. September 2008)

Vampiry, dann versuch dich doch jetzt mal einzuloggen. Wenn Du sagst nach x-414 dann hat er das vielleicht irgendwann akzeptiert. Versuch dich einfach mal ins Spiel einzuloggen. Aktiviert wirst wohl nur Du den Key haben allerdings bestimmt 100x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das muss der Server jetzt ja erstmal wieder schlucken...


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (7. September 2008)

Bin jetzt eingeloggt, kann aber nicht auf die cd-key eingabe klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

Bekomme dauernd ich wäre schon Authentifiziert


----------



## Elyzar (7. September 2008)

habe jetzt wirklich mal ne studivz gruppe gegründet^^ "Code 414, ICH habe den WAR Open Beta Start überlebt !" wer will kann gerne joinen und zu einer konstruktiven gestaltung der gruppe beitragen^^


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/warhamm...natures-58.html

Das sagt wohl alles. Mehr muss man zu diesem traurigen Spektaktel auch nicht sagen. Wenn man anders so in nem Job eine Sache so abfucken würde, dann könnte man schon mal die Koffer packen. Ich hoffe, dass dieser Bullshit heute einige Konsequenzen haben wird.


----------



## Gota88 (7. September 2008)

So gute Nacht leute.. 

Und immer kräftig weiter drücken .) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

leute ich glaub das wird morgen auch nix, kommt auch kaum feedback von goa, finde es echt ne frechheit, zuerst manchen nen teuren key verkaufen und dann so ein kack hier


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Heißt es nicht Warhammer ONLINE??? Ich glaube langsam, das es Warhammer Offline heißt.


----------



## Tesan (7. September 2008)

Irgendwie zum heulen da hat man einen beta key und kann sich nicht regestrieren 

Das was richtig frustet ist wenn man zu den amis wegselt die registrierung anscheinen ohne probleme von statten geht nur bei uns scheint wieder nix richtig zu gehen


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

Bor ey 3 monate warten bis die ganzen server laufen hab ich nicht nochmal lust-.-


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Elyzar schrieb:


> habe jetzt wirklich mal ne studivz gruppe gegründet^^ "Code 414, ICH habe den WAR Open Beta Start überlebt !" wer will kann gerne joinen und zu einer konstruktiven gestaltung der gruppe beitragen^^



Ich hab auch ne Buffed Gruppe gegründet ...Name: Code 414


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

immer hin weis ich jetzt was "GOA" für ne firma ist und warum sie es nciht hingriegn...einfach mal googlen:


*GOA-Online - Gesellschaft im Ostalbkreis für Abfallbewirtschaftung mbH*

Hier mal deren geschichte Entwicklung etc... kein wunder das hier nix geht^^


Geschichte
Die GOA, die Gesellschaft im Ostalbkreis für Abfallbewirtschaftung mbH, wurde im Jahr 1992 als 100-prozentige Tochtergesellschaft des Ostalbkreises zur Durchführung der öffentlichen Aufgaben der Abfallbewirtschaftung gegründet.

Die Bewirtschaftung des Abfalls aus Privathaushalten umfasst die Einsammlung und Entsorgung von Hausmüll und die Sperrmüll- und Altmetallabfuhr der etwa 130.000 veranlagten Haushalte. Dazu kommt die separate Erfassung und umweltgerechte Weiterverarbeitung von Grün- und Bioabfällen sowie Wert- und Problemstoffen. Die GOA betreibt  zwei Entsorgungsanlagen und eine Erdaushub- und Bauschuttdeponie sowie im Auftrag des Kreises 19 Wertstoffhöfe.

Im Jahr 1997 übernahmen wir außerdem die Gebührenveranlagung und den Gebühreneinzug vom Ostalbkreis.

Aktueller Stand
Seit dem 1. Januar 2005 ist das Unternehmen mehrheitlich in privater Hand. Hauptgesellschafter ist mit 51 Prozent der Geschäftsanteile die MAGO, die Mittelständische Abfallwirtschaftsgesellschaft Ostwürttemberg mbH & Co. OHG. Der Ostalbkreis hält 49 Prozent der Geschäftsanteile.

Philosophie
Die drei Hauptziele der Abfallbewirtschaftung - Abfallvermeidung, Abfallverwertung und umweltgerechte Entsorgung - sind die Prinzipien, auf denen die Arbeit der GOA basiert.

Von A wie Altholz bis Z wie Zinkphosphatschlamm, von der einfachen Containergestellung bis hin zu Erstellung von Systemlogistiken, bieten wir unseren Kunden Rat und Hilfe bei allen Fragen rund um den Abfall. Unser umfangreiches Angebot schließt außerdem Tätigkeiten von Abfall- und Imissionsschutzbeauftragten mit ein. Unsere Kunden können sich auf ihre eigentlichen Aufgaben konzentrieren und uns den "Rest&#8220; überlassen.

Zertifizierung
Die GOA ist als Entsorgungsfachbetrieb (Efb) zertifiziert und außerdem für ihr Qualitätsmanagement nach der internationalen Norm ISO 9001:2000. Das Gütezeichen &#8222;Efb&#8220; garantiert unseren Kunden die Abfallentsorgung im Sinne des Kreislaufwirtschafts- und Abfallgesetzes.

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Abfallberatung
Das Kreislaufwirtschafts- und Abfallgesetz fordert die Entsorgungsunternehmen dazu auf, "durch gezielte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit die Ziele der Abfallvermeidung und &#8211;verwertung zu verdeutlichten&#8220;. Die Allgemeinheit soll lernen, "das Entstehen von Abfällen zu vermeiden, die Schadstoffe in den Abfällen gering zu halten und zur Verwertung beizutragen".

Diesen nüchternen Gesetzestext mit Phantasie zum Leben zu erwecken, ist seit der Firmengründung das Anliegen der GOA-Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Die GOA-Abfallberatung beantwortet alle Fragen zur Entsorgung - per Telefon, im persönlichen Gespräch, per Post und über das Internet. Zu besonderen Themen bieten wir Broschüren und Handzettel an. Und natürlich gibt es alle diese Informationen auch hier auf unserer Homepage


----------



## Jörmungand (7. September 2008)

leute ich hab iwie auch ein problem...vermutlich werden viele von euch mit den augen rollen, wenn sie das lesen, aber ich hab noch keine lösung für mein problem hier in dem forum gefunden.

also..ich kann mich auf war-europe einloggen
alles schön und gut. ohne 414 usw.

wenn ich dann auf "CD-Key registrieren" klick, dann passiert NICHTS.
als würd mein klicken ignoriert werden...es passiert absolut nichts.

und wenn ich auf "CD-KEY" klicke (das steht ja da unter meinem mitgliedernamen, wo auch "ausloggen" steht), dann kommt nur eine schwarze seite..wo oben halt  die üblichen news sind und links die navigation. nur in der mitte, wo normal alles stehn sollte, seh ich..schwarz. 

ich hoff mir kann jemand helfen

danke im voraus


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

xXxOwnedxXx schrieb:


> Heißt es nicht Warhammer ONLINE??? Ich glaube langsam, das es Warhammer Offline heißt.



Wo stand denn was das das spiel warhammer offline heist ?


----------



## scidi (7. September 2008)

ich geh auch mal pennen
ich hoffe ich sehe oder träume nicht von 414 ... -.-


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLj9PK175Ks


----------



## cynir (7. September 2008)

Tja, bestellt ne CE vor, damit habt Ihr GARANTIERT Zutritt zur Open Beta......

Naja, Zutritt hätten wir ja wohl auch, wenn wir nicht zu blöd wären um uns anzumelden, muss ja unser Fehler sein, ne Company mit so vielen Jahren Erfahrung darin ein MMORPG zu hosten wird ja wohl nicht zu blöd sein um nen primitiven Login-Server aufzustellen.


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

lallalalalala klick lalalalallala mist 414 klick klick lalalalallalal mist 414 klick klickl lalalallalalalala mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick....AHAHHHAHHH!H!H

*leise flüsternd: ich hasse goa*


----------



## Ura1 (7. September 2008)

Jörmungand schrieb:


> leute ich hab iwie auch ein problem...vermutlich werden viele von euch mit den augen rollen, wenn sie das lesen, aber ich hab noch keine lösung für mein problem hier in dem forum gefunden.
> 
> also..ich kann mich auf war-europe einloggen
> alles schön und gut. ohne 414 usw.
> ...




*Augen roll*  ^^


----------



## webniks (7. September 2008)

GOA und Konsorten hat definitiv nicht nur heute, sondern auch in den letzten Wochen/Monaten einen verdammt schlechten Job gamacht.

Diese ganze Verwirrung mit der PE, CE, SE, die miserable Informationspolitik. Die schon fast nicht zu ertragende Website mit einer dermaßen schlechten
Benutzerführung, die daraus resultierenden ständigen Verwirrungen und Verirrungen bei den potentiellen Kunden (euch/uns) und
jetzt diese selten dämlich geplante Open-Beta.

Man sollte glauben, Erfahrung macht Klug, aber hier wird einem das Gegenteil bewiesen.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

joa warhammer offline trifft eher zu. Aber mythic kann nix für das goa so nen kack job macht


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

414 der W.A.R killer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Wo stand denn was das das spiel warhammer offline heist ?



Weil der Registrationsserver sowie die Hälfte der war-europe.com page offline sind, hingegen die Spielserver online.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

lallalalalala klick lalalalallala mist 414 klick klick lalalalallalal mist 414 klick klickl lalalallalalalala mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick....AHAHHHAHHH!H!H


----------



## Nanisa (7. September 2008)

> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/warhamm...natures-58.html
> 
> Das sagt wohl alles. Mehr muss man zu diesem traurigen Spektaktel auch nicht sagen. Wenn man anders so in nem Job eine Sache so abfucken würde, dann könnte man schon mal die Koffer packen. Ich hoffe, dass dieser Bullshit heute einige Konsequenzen haben wird.



1. du weißt das das eine beta ist oder?wäre es der release würde ich das jetz nich schreiben sondern dir rechtgeben,ABER wie ich bereits sagte ist das eine beta und da geht halt auch gern mal was schief und warte lieber jetz als wenn die "Final" Version dann aufgespielt wird

2.Hast du keine ahnung was für ne arbeit hinter einen Datenbanksystem dieser größe steckt,erst informieren und dann den Mund aufmachen

3.Geh schlafen du hast morgen schule


----------



## Corina (7. September 2008)

webniks schrieb:


> GOA und Konsorten hat definitiv nicht nur heute, sondern auch in den letzten Wochen/Monaten einen verdammt schlechten Job gamacht.
> 
> Diese ganze Verwirrung mit der PE, CE, SE, die miserable Informationspolitik. Die schon fast nicht zu ertragende Website mit einer dermaßen schlechten
> Benutzerführung, die daraus resultierenden ständigen Verwirrungen und Verirrungen bei den potentiellen Kunden (euch/uns) und
> ...



word

leider ist es die einzige wirkliche alternative zu wow und das nutzen sie schamlos aus. nach dem heutigen tag sollte man das spiel eigentlich boykottieren


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

loool das youtube video ist echt geil^^


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> lallalalalala klick lalalalallala mist 414 klick klick lalalalallalal mist 414 klick klickl lalalallalalalala mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick klick lalalallalla mist 414 klick....AHAHHHAHHH!H!H



Ein Klicker!!!!1


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> loool das youtube video ist echt geil^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ura1 (7. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> 414 der W.A.R killer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Goile Mucke lol


----------



## Macaveli (7. September 2008)

bekommt man eigentlich achievements für fehlerhafte logins?^^ könnte man ja einführen, bei 200 fehlerhaften logins oder so...
oder nen rang "Der Einlogger" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

414 der W.A.R killer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrix00 (7. September 2008)

so gehe jehtz pennen versuche morgen weiter stehe schon um 5.30 auf um zu kucken ob ich im login rein komm und mein key eingenen kann


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> 414 der W.A.R killer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich piss mir gleich in die hose^^


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

Madrix00 schrieb:


> so gehe jehtz pennen versuche morgen weit stehe schon um 5.30 auf um zu kucken ob ich im login rein komm und mein key eingenen kann



Gn8


----------



## Draco1985 (7. September 2008)

Nanisa schrieb:


> 1. du weißt das das eine beta ist oder?wäre es der release würde ich das jetz nich schreiben sondern dir rechtgeben,ABER wie ich bereits sagte ist das eine beta und da geht halt auch gern mal was schief und warte lieber jetz als wenn die "Final" Version dann aufgespielt wird



Wie ich dieses Fanboy-Argument hasse... Die Probleme von GOA haben nicht das geringste mit dem Beta-Status von WAR zu tun. Und selbst wenn sie es hätten: "Beta" heißt nicht "Präsentiert der Öffentlichkeit einen Scherbenhaufen!", sondern "Eigentlich sind wir fertig, mal sehen ob die User noch ein paar Fehler finden die wir übersehen haben."

Fakt ist: GOA hat sich mit der Aktion kräftig blamiert. Ist ja nicht so als hätte man die Probleme nicht vorhersehen können. Ist ja auch völlig überraschend dass die Leute auf die Beta einstürmen, nachdem mehrere tausend Keys verteilt wurden wie Kamelle im Karneval...


----------



## Ura1 (7. September 2008)

Jetz bin ich mir nich mal mehr sicher ob ich die email addy richtig eingegebn hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja noch eine rauchen und dann morgen früh vor arbeit kuckn ob ne mail da is^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wie ich dieses Fanboy-Argument hasse... Die Probleme von GOA haben nicht das geringste mit dem Beta-Status von WAR zu tun. Und selbst wenn sie es hätten: "Beta" heißt nicht "Präsentiert der Öffentlichkeit einen Scherbenhaufen!", sondern "Eigentlich sind wir fertig, mal sehen ob die User noch ein paar Fehler finden die wir übersehen haben."
> 
> Fakt ist: GOA hat sich mit der Aktion kräftig blamiert. Ist ja nicht so als hätte man die Probleme nicht vorhersehen können. Ist ja auch völlig überraschend dass die Leute auf die Beta einstürmen, nachdem mehrere tausend Keys verteilt wurden wie Kamelle im Karneval...


recht hatter *glas erheb* auf Draco!


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Nanisa schrieb:


> 1. du weißt das das eine beta ist oder?wäre es der release würde ich das jetz nich schreiben sondern dir rechtgeben,ABER wie ich bereits sagte ist das eine beta und da geht halt auch gern mal was schief und warte lieber jetz als wenn die "Final" Version dann aufgespielt wird
> 
> 2.Hast du keine ahnung was für ne arbeit hinter einen Datenbanksystem dieser größe steckt,erst informieren und dann den Mund aufmachen
> 
> 3.Geh schlafen du hast morgen schule



1. Es ist mir scheiss egal ob's ne Beta oder sonstwas is. Wir warten hier seit 12 Stunden auf nen Login Server und es funzt nicht!!! Das hat nix mehr mit Beta oder Stresstest zu tun sondern zeugt einfach nur von Inkompetenz. Wer glaubt, dass es zum Headstart oder am 18. besser laufen wird der lebt auch in ner Traumwelt.

2. Ich bin informiert genug und was ich sehe ist, dass GOA es trotz monatelanger Vorbereitungszeit es nicht schafft, einen Login Server online zu stellen und zwar seit über 10 Stunden!!! Und das, obwohl es für heute morgen 8:30 Uhr angekündigt war. Das hat nichts mit einer komplizierten Datenbank oder sonstwas zu tun.

3. Selten so nen Bullshit gelesen. Mach du dieses Jahr deinen Hauptschulabschluss fertig und dann können wir reden. Aber piss Leuten, die du nicht kennst hier nicht ans Bein. Alles klar?

Ansonsten muss ich Draco recht geben! Sehr guter Post!


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

hab auch noch 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

GO DIE!!! 414


----------



## Prozent (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aiakos (7. September 2008)

ich wein gleich...
ich sitz hier seit ca. 8 Std. und bekam bis vor 20 min immer 414 aber jetzt hat sich der Randommodus anktiviert.
Jetzt bekomm ich abwechselnd 414 und 711 (= gesperrter Acc)  (was 414 is, braucht man ja nicht weiter zu erklären ^^)

Viel Glück euch noch. Ich geh etz erstmal Essen. Brauch ja schließlich Energie um weiter mit meinem Zeigefinger klicken zu können...   -.-


----------



## Saumius (7. September 2008)

Möchte mal wissen was Mythic US dazu eigentlich sagt also die Bosse??? das hier in Europe der Start net funzt?


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

einen versuch noch danach fahr ich zum haupt gebäude dieser goa fuzzies und werf ein paar scheiben ein...g8


----------



## LyráAhdri (7. September 2008)

und immer bzw schon wieder 414. und das obwohl ich zwischendrinnen 8h nit da war ^^ glaub ja nit das die den loginserver vor morgen ode dienstag in die pötte kriegen...^^


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

hört euch das lied auf youtube an und alle sind wieder glücklich. Die singen auch nix über 414, versprochen^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Aiakos schrieb:


> ich wein gleich...
> ich sitz hier seit ca. 8 Std. und bekam bis vor 20 min immer 414 aber jetzt hat sich der Randommodus anktiviert.
> Jetzt bekomm ich abwechselnd 414 und 711 (= gesperrter Acc)  (was 414 is, braucht man ja nicht weiter zu erklären ^^)
> 
> Viel Glück euch noch. Ich geh etz erstmal Essen. Brauch ja schließlich Energie um weiter mit meinem Zeigefinger klicken zu können...   -.-


hey ich hab seit 9:30 414 du glücklicher du hast abwechslung


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

so ich gehe jetzt pennen und stelle mir n wecker ma auf 3 uhr nachts dann ma gucken ob was geht!! gn8


----------



## Ura1 (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hey ich hab seit 9:30 414 du glücklicher du hast abwechslung




Wenn man sonst keine andere Beschäftigung weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ura1 (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hey ich hab seit 9:30 414 du glücklicher du hast abwechslung




ups doppel post^^


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

ich wär echt froh mal wieder nen 414 zu lesen, warte noch immer auf die kack mail


----------



## Lilo07 (7. September 2008)

"Stefanius	Fuck GOA off!!! In Germany we are waiting for over 12 hours now. GOA go cleaning the Streets perhaps you can do that good"

hat einer auf dieser ipetitions seite geschrieben, der ist klar aus dem buffed-forum^^

moorhuhn hat doch grad das mit der müll-gewerkschaft gepostet und dann findet man das, nett xD


schönen abend euch noch und happy clix, man sieht sich hoffentlich morgen in 414hammer


----------



## Caljnaar (7. September 2008)

Ich bin nun bei der Meldung *undefined* angekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D00mwalker (7. September 2008)

Ich sitz seit um 9uhr hier wer bricht meinen rekord ohne pause???? wer hat weniger leben Oo


----------



## Wuff2000 (7. September 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Nun hab ich endlich den Code eingeben können und nach x-mal 414 auch bestätigen können ....
> 
> "Dieser CD Key wurde schon aktiviert"
> 
> *no comment* der war aus meiner CE-PreOrder........




so die Meldung hatte ich auch gerade jetzt wieder Mr. 414


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

ne sry 9 uhr kann ich net mithalten... respekt


----------



## spidertimo (7. September 2008)

D00mwalker schrieb:


> Ich sitz seit um 9uhr hier wer bricht meinen rekord ohne pause???? wer hat weniger leben Oo



Me.. sitze seit ca. 11 stunden dran. Hab nur mal nebenbei hausaufgaben gemacht und was gegessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

sitze seid 8 uhr hier, aber mit langer pause^^


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

auf gehts ab gehts 12 stunden wach
der nächste 414 error kommt bestimmt
12 stunden wach!


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. September 2008)

Lilo07 schrieb:


> "Stefanius	Fuck GOA off!!! In Germany we are waiting for over 12 hours now. GOA go cleaning the Streets perhaps you can do that good"
> 
> hat einer auf dieser ipetitions seite geschrieben, der ist klar aus dem buffed-forum^^
> 
> ...


*hust*

gute nacht dann allen


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

Als ob bei GOA Sonntags um die Zeit einer arbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die haben ihre Verträge mit EA/Mythic und sitzen alle mitm Bier inner Hand beim Grillen grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saumius (7. September 2008)

Dan ging der Vertrag aber sausen!!!


----------



## Gortek (7. September 2008)

spidertimo schrieb:


> Me.. sitze seit ca. 11 stunden dran. Hab nur mal nebenbei hausaufgaben gemacht und was gegessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm, 9 - 22.15 ohne pause = 13,25 h > 11 h mit pausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> auf gehts ab gehts 12 stunden wach
> der nächste 414 error kommt bestimmt
> 12 stunden wach!




haha nice one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drowne (7. September 2008)

die nehmen bestimmt alle drogen und sitzen übelst zugeknallt vorm pc und sagen sowas wie : wohaa so many peope want to play our game ... wohaaa ... iam like ... woha ... its so ... amazing ... woahhhaaa (die üblichen kiffer-sätze)


o.o


----------



## HotH Gazghul (7. September 2008)

bei mir steht immer du bist bereits authentifiziert was heißt das????


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

Also das is nun der aktuelle Stand der Dinge:

Hallo,

zunächst möchte ich mich für die lange Wartezeit und die Probleme mit der Aboseite entschuldigen. Ja, es war vorhersehbar, dass sie Probleme macht und ja es ist kein guter Plan, sowas am selben Tag zu machen. So wurde durch die Fehler der Seite aus einem normalen Stresstest des Systems ein Stresstest für euch.

Nachdem die Probleme mit der Aboseite, bzw. ihrer Kommunikation mit der Accountdatenbank noch nicht gelöst sind, versuchen wir gleich noch einen weiteren Ansatz. Auf alle Fälle lassen wir die Techniker nicht in Ruhe, bevor ihr uns in Ruhe lasst.


Was dagegen die Beschränkung der Fraktionen auf 500 Spieler angeht, bitte ich euch, diese Zahlen im vollen Zusammenhang zu zitieren.
Ihr müsst keinen zweiten Flaschenhals fürchten, wenn ihr endlich durch die Registrierung eures Codes durch sein werdet. Abhängig von der steigenden Bevölkerung stehen wir bereit, die Bevölkerungszahlen sofort zu erhöhen oder weitere deutsche Server bereit zu stellen.
Es soll simuliert werden, wie sich die anstürmenden Spieler am besten und gleichmäßigsten auf die Server verteilen lassen. Nun sabotiert unsere Aboseite gerade den Ansturm (zumindest den auf die Server), aber ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass ihr nach dem Patchen eine Heimat findet.

Scheinbar können wir doch noch hoffen, das wir heute nacht endlich mal spielen können ^^


----------



## Caljnaar (7. September 2008)

"Dieser CD Key wurde schon aktiviert"

Die Meldung hatte ich heute auch, nur lässt sich der Patcher NICHT starten, weil die Logindaten falsch wären o.O


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Kelthuk schrieb:


> Also das is nun der aktuelle Stand der Dinge:
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



alte kammele neue infos: unser lieber sterntaler is off!!! na tolll


----------



## TheBlindGuardian (7. September 2008)

Leute, mal im Ernst ...

Ich glaub die GOA Mannschaft ist schon wieder schlafen gegangen ...

Auf der Seite gibts keinerlei Fortschritt zu verbuchen und auf News, was im Moment gemacht wird oder ob überhaupt noch versucht wird das Problem zu lösen, wartet man auch vergeblich.

Für den Tag heute gibts von mir für GOA ein ganz klares 


EPIC FAIL



Gruß
Guardian


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

Kelthuk schrieb:


> Also das is nun der aktuelle Stand der Dinge:
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...




lööl klar der witz war echt gut^^


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

Drowne schrieb:


> die nehmen bestimmt alle drogen und sitzen übelst zugeknallt vorm pc und sagen sowas wie : wohaa so many peope want to play our game ... wohaaa ... iam like ... woha ... its so ... amazing ... woahhhaaa (die üblichen kiffer-sätze)
> 
> 
> o.o



passt eher zu kokain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

ein armutszeugniss ohne ende, erste screenshots vor 2 jahren, die längsten newsletter der welt, betakeys raushaun als gäbe es keinen morgen, und nun ? ein lang erwartetes MMORPG was zum ersten mal durch eine open beta der öffentlichkeit präsentiert wird funktioniert einfach nicht. man sollte ja meinen das GOA aus den DAOC zeiten gelernt hat, aber denkste. 

Und dann dieses gelaber vonwegen STRESSTEST ???? Ein Stresstest sollte auf den Gameservern ausgetragen werden und nicht auf einer Website.

Dann alle leutz die sagen "ja das ist ne beta da ist sowas normal"...... *kopschüttel* wofür gabs denn die closed beta ? um die temperaturen in den serverschränken zu messen ? ja ne is klar.

Was haben die denn erwartet. Das 90% der Leute die nen Open Beta key ergattert haben sagen : Och Sonntag sitz ich nicht am PC ich guck vielleicht am Dienstag mal ob ich das Spiel ausprobiere.

Und alles was die community mitbekommt sind postings von Sterntaler (nix gegen dich, bist echt nen töften) in diversen foren.

Einfach nur lächerlich.

Da hat GOA mal wieder vor Blizzard die Hosen runtergelassen, da hilft auch das beste RVR nichts mehr. Sich das spiel deswegen nun nicht zu kaufen ist zwar auch nicht gerechtfertigt, aber wenn es mit dem support so weiter geht, kann das nunmal nichts werden.


----------



## Zoroasther (7. September 2008)

Es sagt euch kein Schwein mal was, ob es denn heute noch was wird. Sternis Post "Sie machen Tests und wir können nichts sagen" hat auch nichts geholfen. Hätte man mal zwei Stunden nach dem "offiziell angekündigten Startzeitpunkt" eine ehrliche Meldung rausgegeben "Heute wird's nichts mehr, sorry, wir arbeiten dran, schaut morgen wieder vorbei." würden auch nicht psychotische Armeen von Nerds wie Affen vor nem Lustspender auf einen gewissen Button hämmern. Leute wie ich eben. Und dann hätte ich nicht alle Stunde mal nachschauen müssen, ob sich was getan hat, was es natürlich nicht hat.


----------



## HotH Gazghul (7. September 2008)

ja aber ich erhalte die meldung schon beim log in auf der hp hab noch nie nen code eingegeben


----------



## Saumius (7. September 2008)

Jo das wer doch eh schon etwas wenn se mal sagen würden ihr könnt alle ins Bett oder ...wartet noch ne Stunde dan wirdsw was!!!


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

so nach ner halben stunde, die ich mit einloggen verbracht habe und jede 30 sek nen 414 fehler bekommen hab, bin ich nun am key eingeben nun versuch ich das noch ne halbe stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

auf der hp funzt doch sowieso garnix mehr, also drauf geschissen


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

es funzt schon man braucht nur nen paar browser und geduld


----------



## Stedarion (7. September 2008)

sc0undr3l schrieb:


> ein armutszeugniss ohne ende, erste screenshots vor 2 jahren, die längsten newsletter der welt, betakeys raushaun als gäbe es keinen morgen, und nun ? ein lang erwartetes MMORPG was zum ersten mal durch eine open beta der öffentlichkeit präsentiert wird funktioniert einfach nicht. man sollte ja meinen das GOA aus den DAOC zeiten gelernt hat, aber denkste.
> 
> Und dann dieses gelaber vonwegen STRESSTEST ???? Ein Stresstest sollte auf den Gameservern ausgetragen werden und nicht auf einer Website.
> 
> ...




signed...Das Spiel kann halt nichts dafür klar...aber verarschen lass ich mich halt ungerne


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

*ich bin jetzt**
414 
       STUNDEN 
 WACH und immer noch
kommt DER FEHLER 
 13,5
      ICH drehe durch 
      WANN    bitte sagt 
NUR WANN 
     ist es endlich 
VORBEI dieses
      WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARTEN 
    dieses endlose
        KLICKEN KLICKEN KLICKEN klickenklickenklcjkjejknen
*


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

bei mir kommt andauern "du bist bereits authentisfiziert" 

...ich glaub es tut sich was


----------



## Sam132 (7. September 2008)

Neue Nachricht?!
Bei mir kommt jetzt rechts neben dem Login ein Fester wo das Drin steht :



> Authentifikation fehlgeschlagen, bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort.


----------



## Craynnon (7. September 2008)

Ich bin schon mal weiter, aber jetzt geht es nicht weiter omg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

so nun wurde ich gefragt ob ich wirklich den beta key da bestätigen will blablabla...bin gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayne` (7. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> bei mir kommt andauern "du bist bereits authentisfiziert"
> 
> ...ich glaub es tut sich was



das dachte ich auch. vor 12 stunden.


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Enoys schrieb:


> so nach ner halben stunde, die ich mit einloggen verbracht habe und jede 30 sek nen 414 fehler bekommen hab, bin ich nun am key eingeben nun versuch ich das noch ne halbe stunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ololol leute guckt euch den lucker an der hat ne hlabe stunde zum einloggen gebraucht! ich sietzte schon 13 stunde vorm einloggen


----------



## Neotik (7. September 2008)

jemand tipps, bei mir steht ständig du bist nicht autenthifiziert!


----------



## Lumpi667 (7. September 2008)

Craynnon schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mal weiter, aber jetzt geht es nicht weiter omg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das heißt nichts, da wear ich heute auch schon so 3 oder 4 mal und kann immer noch nicht einloggen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (7. September 2008)

*414 vs Goa/Europe​**1:0​*


----------



## Das Ich (7. September 2008)

hab grad zum erstenma meinen key engeben können, hab mich schon gefreut... dann wieder 414... nachn paarmal versuchen konnte ich sogar bestätigen... und dann der GAU.... Dieser Key wurde bereits bestatigt -.- 

Ich hab mir die CE bestellt!!!!


----------



## Jörmungand (7. September 2008)

ich kann mich auf war-europe einloggen
alles schön und gut. ohne 414 usw.

wenn ich dann auf "CD-Key registrieren" klick, dann passiert NICHTS.
als würd mein klicken ignoriert werden...es passiert absolut nichts.

und wenn ich auf "CD-KEY" klicke (das steht ja da unter meinem mitgliedernamen, wo auch "ausloggen" steht), dann kommt nur eine schwarze seite..wo oben halt  die üblichen news sind und links die navigation. nur in der mitte, wo normal alles stehn sollte, seh ich..schwarz. 

ich hoff mir kann jemand helfen

danke im voraus


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

der sterni is net off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier der beweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin nicht offline, ich war nur eine zeitlang nicht aktiv im Forum, weil ich gerade am Übersetzen war.

Meine Zeitangabe hat sich (natürlich) zerschlagen. unglücklich
Die technischen Teams sind aber weiterhin am Arbeiten.


----------



## DeFu (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ololol leute guckt euch den lucker an der hat ne hlabe stunde zum einloggen gebraucht! ich sietzte schon 13 stunde vorm einloggen





selbst schuld xD


----------



## Bobtronic2 (7. September 2008)

bei mir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PasXal (7. September 2008)

Bei mir kommt nurnoch die Meldung " Du bist bereits Authentifiziert" egal was ich mache, es ändert sich nix dranne =/.


----------



## Punischer240 (7. September 2008)

oh man ich hab zeit heute fürh um halb zehn versucht mir ne account zu machen vor 2 min wollte is das letzte ma versuchen und was ist...auf erste mal ohne eine fehlermeldung obwohl in den news noch steht das die registrier server off sind naja hoffe die e-mail kommt zackig und dan endlich war zocken



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Fostéx (7. September 2008)

Ich hab ne lustige Seite gefunden, auf der man seinen Beta-Key eingeben kann:

HIER


----------



## Draco1985 (7. September 2008)

Craynnon schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mal weiter, aber jetzt geht es nicht weiter omg



Soweit war ich auch schon... Key eingegeben, Abgeschickt... "Error 300"... "Sie sind nicht eingelogt"


----------



## Fredez (7. September 2008)

kann mir wer sagen wo ich meine key eingeben soll? bei CD-key???


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ololol leute guckt euch den lucker an der hat ne hlabe stunde zum einloggen gebraucht! ich sietzte schon 13 stunde vorm einloggen



sitz auch schon seit 10 uhr hier hab mir aber 180 seiten geflame und spam gegeben ohne zu schreiben...nebenbei formel 1 geschaut und joa war gute unterhaltung

so jetzt häng ich bei der aktivierung des Produktes...


----------



## Mondaine (7. September 2008)

Fredez schrieb:


> kann mir wer sagen wo ich meine key eingeben soll? bei CD-key???



wo den sonst ? http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/


----------



## Fright (7. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> bei mir kommt andauern "du bist bereits authentisfiziert"
> 
> ...ich glaub es tut sich was



Kann dir auch sagen was: Du versuchst wahrscheinlich grad das ganze mit mehreren Browsern zu Öffen, wobei der Server sich dann verschluckt und sagt: Der ist doch schon drin.

Oder du bist aus der Keyeingabe geflogen.

Also mit Verlaub: Träum weiter


----------



## Freebs (7. September 2008)

Hmm...

kennt ihr den schon, dass ich immer schon vom 4. Registereintrag zum 3. zurück gesendet werde mit der Aufforderung:

Loginname und Nickname sind schon vergeben. Dabei hab ich jetzt schon den letzten Scheiss eingegeben. 

Ich werd wohl mit dem Trinken anfangen müssen.


----------



## Mondaine (7. September 2008)

*414 vs Goa/Europe​**1:0​*

ich bin off...


----------



## Fredez (7. September 2008)

mmh aber da steht immer ich muss mich einloggen bei http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

MMMMAAAAAAANNNN! ICH WILL MAL ÜBER EINLOGEN KOMMEN!!! WERD NOCH WaHNSINNIG!


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

ich glaube auch nicht mehr das es heute noch was wird, nichts desto trotz werde ich versuchen so lange wie möglich voran zu kommen.
da ich noch semsterferien habe, meine freundin nicht da ist und auch sonst nix anliegt kann ich ruhig bis spät in die nacht probieren, aber....

ich würde es erbärmlich finden, wenn es denn wirklich so wäre dass sie nix mehr machen und sich denken morgen wirds was. dann würde ich mich über ne nachricht freuen ala: ihr könnt ins bett heute schaffen wir es nicht mehr.

ich hoffe ea mythic macht goa ziemlichen druck und es werden hoffentlich auch paar köpfe gewaschen. denn es wäre ein leichtes gewesen dass alles schon 3-4 tage vorher starten zu lassen. nunja hoffen wir zum release wird es besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoeNcheN (7. September 2008)

JAHAA ich habs geschaft ich bin Reg...MUHAHAHA


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

joa son kleines Erfolgserlebnis bringt neue Motivation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tesan (7. September 2008)

is ja schon das die login server wieder da sind wenn man sich aber nicht regestrieren kann dann kann man auch keinen key eingeben egal ob die server da sind oder nicht


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

so in spätestens 30 minuten hau ich mich auch aufs ohr, glaube kaum das noch was passiert und morgen früh ruft die arbeit^^


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

ich glaube ich werde mir den 414 fehler mal ausdrucken. Wenn ich dann zum training gehe kann ich so ein bissel wut aufbauen


----------



## HotH Gazghul (7. September 2008)

ey ich muss sagen das mir das alles voll auf den piss geht die open beta is eh so kurz und jetzt ist schon ein tag weg und ich hab nicht mal den code eingegeben muss sagen das wenn GOA schon keine echte open beta macht sondern dafür quasi geld genommen hat ( in meinem fall 10 € für die pre oder mal 50000 spieler sind das 500000€ ) hätten die ihre server mal besser vorbereiten sollen


----------



## Corina (7. September 2008)

Ich schei..drauf.  gute nacht . ich schau morgen kurz vorm arbeiten rein vl geht ja dann scho was...


----------



## Evil303 (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habs auch geschafft!!!!


----------



## Yamii (7. September 2008)

Ich seh das nicht so krass,
ich wart einfach bis es funktioniert.

So wichtig ist es mir nicht die Beta zu zocken, muss ja nur Testen welche der 2 Klassen mir besser gefällt.
Dafür reicht mir 1 Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab heute den ganzen Tag mit Freunden verbracht anstatt meinen PC zu hassen.


----------



## Camposanto (7. September 2008)

Ich habe auch immer die Meldung 

"Du bist bereits autenthifiziert" das einzige was ioch mir vorstellen könnte wäre es das das Flash oben links inder Ecke dann nciht umschaltet das man seinen CD-Key eingeben kann. Hat wer ne Idee? Oder wenn  man die Meldung bekommt nen direktlink zur Key Eingabe?

MFG
Camposanto


----------



## DeFu (7. September 2008)

soo leudde....ich hab kein bock mehr zu warten. 
Gehe jetzt pennen, gn8!


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Yamii schrieb:


> Ich seh das nicht so krass,
> ich wart einfach bis es funktioniert.
> 
> So wichtig ist es mir nicht die Beta zu zocken, muss ja nur Testen welche der 2 Klassen mir besser gefällt.
> ...


Meine hatte keine zeit *heul*


----------



## Evil303 (7. September 2008)

Er lädt den patch! 
Gleich kann es endlich losgehen


----------



## todesstern (7. September 2008)

leute begreift es doch entlich es geht jetzte net mit ein logen auf der page lesen hilft es nützt nix sich immer wieder einlogen zu versuchen man man schwer von begriff die leude hier!!!

da steht das man sich jetzte nicht einlogen kann warum versucht ihr es dann? 

dan beklagen sich einige auch immer über den fehler der page ja es geht hald jetzte nicht !

ich ward schon seit heute morgen um 8.30uhr 

rafft es endlich das es geht wen da steht das es geht voher nicht amen


----------



## DaMosha (7. September 2008)

ich war grad bei schritt 4, dann kam die meldung meinen Login gäbe es schon - war wieder bei schritt 3 und nu gibts wieder 414er...


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Camposanto schrieb:


> Ich habe auch immer die Meldung
> 
> "Du bist bereits autenthifiziert" das einzige was ioch mir vorstellen könnte wäre es das das Flash oben links inder Ecke dann nciht umschaltet das man seinen CD-Key eingeben kann. Hat wer ne Idee? Oder wenn  man die Meldung bekommt nen direktlink zur Key Eingabe?
> 
> ...




Hatte ich auch. PC neu gestartet cache gelöscht. kein Firefox genommen sondern safari und zack es ging jetzt bin ich wenigstens bei der key eingabe


----------



## TheBlindGuardian (7. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

DIE SEITE HAT MEINEN KEY GENOMMEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann euch nur raten es jetzt noch mal zu probieren ...


Ich wünsch euch viel Glück !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Wir sehen uns Ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Guardian


----------



## Bonedeath (7. September 2008)

Bei mir kommt der Auth-Fehler nur im IE ... Chrome und FireFox probieren nach wie vor einzuloggen und bekommen den
noch nie gesehenen Fehler 414 ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (7. September 2008)

So ne Pleite -.- bin seit 13 Stunden Wach und es hat sich nichts getan -.-

Bin ma schlafen .. ma schaun die Amies haben ja noch ein bisle Tag da drüben. Hoffe die Nutzen des auch ... andere Menschen müssen auch Nachts Arbeite nwarum die dann nicht auch ?! Ok gn8


----------



## Baldoran (7. September 2008)

bei mir kommt nun die meldung : undefined.... -.-


----------



## OrangePlus (7. September 2008)

kommt man ne bestätigung nachdem man seinen key registriert hat? weil bei mir verschwindet einfach nur die ladeanimation aber sonst nichts...


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

todesstern schrieb:


> leute begreift es doch entlich es geht jetzte net mit ein logen auf der page lesen hilft es nützt nix sich immer wieder einlogen zu versuchen man man schwer von begriff die leude hier!!!
> 
> da steht das man sich jetzte nicht einlogen kann warum versucht ihr es dann?
> 
> ...



deswegen ging bei mir das einlogen und die keyeingabe?!?!?!


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> bei mir kommt nun die meldung : undefined.... -.-




den fehler hatt ich bis jetzt nur im IE


----------



## Gromgal (7. September 2008)

ich hab mich heute im 13uhr anmelden koennen und warte nun seit geschlagenen 9 1/2 stunden auf die email, was ist da denn los? haben andere auch dieses problem?


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

amen


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

ich hatte nach der reg meine mail inerhalb von 10 min


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

warte seid 11 stunden auf ne mail. komischerweise war aber meine Emailadresse jetzt bei einer erneuten registration noch frei, wurde etwa meine reg gelöscht von heute morgen?


----------



## Fredez (7. September 2008)

ich muss den beta key doch da eintragen wo CD-Key steht oder?


----------



## Erlindar (7. September 2008)

Gromgal schrieb:


> ich hab mich heute im 13uhr anmelden koennen und warte nun seit geschlagenen 9 1/2 stunden auf die email, was ist da denn los? haben andere auch dieses problem?



ICh warte jetzt auch schon über 11 Stunden, bist also nicht der Einzige!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

gibt leute die warten schon seid mehr als 12 stunden auf ihre mail


----------



## Evil303 (7. September 2008)

Nachdem man den Key eingeben hat kommt erstnoch eine Bestätigung das der Key für die offene Beta vom 7. bis zum 14 gilt und das muß man dann mit ja bestätigen


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

Fredez schrieb:


> ich muss den beta key doch da eintragen wo CD-Key steht oder?



wäre anzunehmen


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> warte seid 11 stunden auf ne mail. komischerweise war aber meine Emailadresse jetzt bei einer erneuten registration noch frei, wurde etwa meine reg gelöscht von heute morgen?




die email adresse wir wohl nicht gecheckt. NUr der benutzername und logg in name. Habe mich mit meiner mail adresse auch 3x registiert. Habe mir dann ne web.de andresse gemacht auf der ersten ist in 10 stunden keine mail angekommen bei der web adresse knapp nach 30 min

edit : die erste adresse war bei GMX


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC9FtLQJoGM...feature=related


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

Evil303 schrieb:


> Nachdem man den Key eingeben hat kommt erstnoch eine Bestätigung das der Key für die offene Beta vom 7. bis zum 14 gilt und das muß man dann mit ja bestätigen



da häng ich gerade fest


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

alle mal melden wer verkackt noch am einloggen? oder bin ich der letzte hier im fred?


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

ne ich versuchs auch mal ab und zu ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber 414 pwnd mich immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saumius (7. September 2008)

Bin auch grad bei Key Eingabe aber kommt immer Fehler 414...naja werds einfach imerweiter versuchen!


----------



## m@nji (7. September 2008)

hmm na klasse, konnte nur meinen key eingeben aber jetzt bekomm ich bei der überprüfung immer den allseits beliebten 414er... -.- wenn das jetzt nochmal 12 stunden dauert bis der angenommen wird reißt mir der geduldsfaden Ò_ó


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Enoys schrieb:


> da häng ich gerade fest




ich auch 414 ich <3 dich


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

bin auch noch dabei XD


----------



## Gromgal (7. September 2008)

hmm meine ist auch bei gmx mal mit ner web.de versuchen


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> alle mal melden wer verkackt noch am einloggen? oder bin ich der letzte hier im fred?




nein, komme auch net rein


----------



## Ura1 (7. September 2008)

So GN8 all ich schau morgen früh mal nach der Bestötigungsmail


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

Gromgal schrieb:


> ich hab mich heute im 13uhr anmelden koennen und warte nun seit geschlagenen 9 1/2 stunden auf die email, was ist da denn los? haben andere auch dieses problem?




hab mal ne andere email genommen und is sofort da gewesen


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ich bin beim key versuche ihn jetzt bis auf 1 kippe seit 3 std ununterbrochen bestötigen...  gott sei dank hab ich noch ein schlappi mit nem dvd laufwerk ^^


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> die email adresse wir wohl nicht gecheckt. NUr der benutzername und logg in name. Habe mich mit meiner mail adresse auch 3x registiert. Habe mir dann ne web.de andresse gemacht auf der ersten ist in 10 stunden keine mail angekommen bei der web adresse knapp nach 30 min
> 
> edit : die erste adresse war bei GMX



naja ich hab mich jetzt neu geregt, ma schauen obs uach nur 30 min dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diesirea (7. September 2008)

ne ich komm auch noch nicht rein  was mich sehr enttäuscht da ich dachte ich hätte nen tollen wochenausklang   aber nein morgen zum praktikum wol ich dann erst ma wut sammeln darf weil dort alles aber wirklich alles von den praktikanten gemacht wird und dann nachhause und evtl immer noch nicht anmelden können   ch hab keinen bock mehr -.-


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> naja ich hab mich jetzt neu geregt, ma schauen obs uach nur 30 min dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




viel glück!


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

naja bischen Spiegel Tv nebenbei und um 23 uhr dann Mtv Comic Entertainment


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Login daaauuuuuwwn! -.-


----------



## Tesan (7. September 2008)

Wie gesagt ich kann mich nichmal regestriern ich wünschte ich währe schon soweit den fehler 414 zu sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

bei mir steht wieder das der login nicht möglich ist.... also server wieder off (login server) oder?


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Wir müssen uns gegen 414 verbünden und ihn besiegen! Alleine haben wir keine Chance, aber zusammen, sinkt die Chance das er uns wieder und wieder pwnt auf 90%!!!


----------



## Gromgal (7. September 2008)

das lustige ist, wenn ich mich nun neu reggen will, mit der anderen email, kommt immer der schönste fehler der welt,
414


----------



## Fredez (7. September 2008)

NEIN jetzt steht wieder da login nicht möglich...


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

NEIN!!! und wieder down der scheiß server ich könnte explodieren... lasst uns GOA raiden


----------



## Aimshoot (7. September 2008)

Login offline -.-


----------



## Marcel_95 (7. September 2008)

WO kann ich denn cache ordner löschen damit authenifiziert nicht mehr angezeigt wird


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

keine 10 minuten und die reg mail war da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Wir wollen 414!


----------



## Trayz (7. September 2008)

die 414 ist weg... ich hab nur noch kein login derzeit möglich


----------



## Evil303 (7. September 2008)

Patch geladen. Dann wollen wir mal loslegen


----------



## HotH Gazghul (7. September 2008)

so ich hab den kaffee auf stell mir morgen den wecker ne halbe stunde eher hoffe das um 5:45 nicht so viele on sind


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

hm... nach der key eingabe nur 414 bekommen. jetzt 1103 abgebrochen patch downloader gestartet eingeloggt und es funzt...

also scheint es wohl durch gegangen zu sein auch mit 414


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

Evil303 schrieb:


> Patch geladen. Dann wollen wir mal loslegen



viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (7. September 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> ne ich komm auch noch nicht rein  was mich sehr enttäuscht da ich dachte ich hätte nen tollen wochenausklang   aber nein morgen zum praktikum wol ich dann erst ma wut sammeln darf weil dort alles aber wirklich alles von den praktikanten gemacht wird und dann nachhause und evtl immer noch nicht anmelden können   ch hab keinen bock mehr -.-



ich hab grade vor 3 min die war-europe seite neu geladen und konnte mich ohne probleme anmelden . also scheints zumindest im moment zu funktionieren .
jetzt muss ich nur noch auf die mail warten


----------



## Havamal (7. September 2008)

Grrrrr


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZUa0uPOjmQ


löööl das ist geil


----------



## manutdcr7 (7. September 2008)

konnte nu auch den key eingeben und patcher login funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

*beeeeep, beeeeeeep beeeep beep beeeep beeeeep, beeeeep!!!!!!!1*


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (7. September 2008)

ich werde nun schlafen gehen, schade hätte heute gerne gespielt :/

man kann davon ausgehen, dass durch jubelnde user es erkennbar wird, falls man sich iwann einloggen kann? ^^

gute nacht!


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

414 > Chuck Norris


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Evil303 schrieb:


> Patch geladen. Dann wollen wir mal loslegen


Kill him! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artpien (7. September 2008)

Also ich gebe es für heute auf.
Aber eine Idee hätte ich, die sollten den song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE einbinden wenn die Fehlermeldung 414 kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Damit man nicht so aggressiv wird.^^

Noch viel spaß, ich werde es vllt morgen nochmal probieren.Aber dann funzen bestimmt die Server nicht oder so.LoL


----------



## Elyssia (7. September 2008)

jetzt hab ich code 1103 was heisst das schon wieder?


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> bei mir steht wieder das der login nicht möglich ist.... also server wieder off (login server) oder?




jap wieder down, wobei auch nichts gegenteiliges gesagt wurde bisher, zumindest nicht auf der webiste ^^.

ob die fehlermeldung nun kommt oder nicht ist relativ wurscht, und auch ob da der LEGENDÄRE 414er kommt oder ne meldung mit login nicht verfügbar. das dumme an beiden ist das es nunmal nicht funktioniert. Hat ja heute noch nie wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

i think login are not aviable ;D


----------



## DerSven (7. September 2008)

Elyssia schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich code 1103 was heisst das schon wieder?


log in server wurde wieder offline genommen


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Ok wb 414 ^^


----------



## Smokekippe (7. September 2008)

könnt ihr eure accounts den bestätigen, wenn ihr die email bekommen habt ?


----------



## FueGo シ (7. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Ich bin registriert, nach 10 Stunden 
Buahahaha
Jetzt noch email bekommen und key eingeben et voila! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gogogo, morgen früh um 13uhr bin ich drin ^^

/E: F5 spammen is langweilig :S


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Elyssia schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich code 1103 was heisst das schon wieder?




lass die seite offen und starte den patcher. Logg dich ein und gucke ob es funzt


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

jop, is wieder offline


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

login server sind wieder down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe die machen nur nen restart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akuztik (7. September 2008)

login down..heißt wohl, dass sie noch dran arbeiten.

Naja mir egal, ich hab Zeit.

Spiele nebenbei CS und jede halbe stunde schau ich ma nach.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

naja regestrierungsserver sind mal wieder offline, mal was neues


----------



## -=Zodiac=- (7. September 2008)

ARHHHHHHHH

Ich war gerade bei der Key-Eingabe, dann hatte ich plötzlich den Fehler 1103 oder sowas in der Art und jetzt ist der Login nicht mehr möglich...

Boah ich geh pennen!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Login derzeit nicht möglich... passt schon GOA. Saubere Arbeit, zu dumm zum Scheissen. Meine Fresse, meine Geduld ist jetzt wirklich am Ende.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

auf welchem server? poste mal ip^^


----------



## Fredez (7. September 2008)

-.- bei mir is alles offline


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. September 2008)

Zur Beruhigung:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z34lDwl-dD0...feature=related


----------



## Sam132 (7. September 2008)

Es gibt nur einen Menschen vor dem Chuck Norris angst hat!
Und das ist der Praktikant von GOA der die 414 Fehler eintippt!


----------



## Caljnaar (7. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Login derzeit nicht möglich... passt schon GOA. Saubere Arbeit, zu dumm zum Scheissen. Meine Fresse, meine Geduld ist jetzt wirklich am Ende.




Es ist schon assig, aber es war bei anderen MMORPG's nicht anders...


----------



## Sethek (7. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> bei mir steht wieder das der login nicht möglich ist.... also server wieder off (login server) oder?



So ist es.
Aber hey, das bedeutet, da arbeitet noch jemand (oder die Ratten haben in den server gepinkelt, nichts genaues weiß man nunmal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## cynir (7. September 2008)

Login wieder mal komplett deaktiviert, beim ersten Mal hoffte ich noch, dass die irgendwas fixen, aber diesmal hoff ich nicht mal mehr.


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

naja auf jeden fall passiert noch irgendwas, da die site ja zwischen 414 und ner meldung das der login net möglich ist hin und her, also irgendwo (wo auch immer die "TEchniker" sitzen) tut sich noch was.


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Marcel_95 schrieb:


> WO kann ich denn cache ordner löschen damit authenifiziert nicht mehr angezeigt wird



Welchen Browser nutzt du denn?


----------



## Hocke (7. September 2008)

Nein, bald geb ichs auf....da komme ich endlich zur Key-Eingabe er hat ihn sogar auf Richtigkeit geprüft und dann schmiert mir die Seite ab...
Ist doch zum heueln ich glaub ich mach morgen weiter...nützt ja nichts!


----------



## Fredez (7. September 2008)

IE


----------



## Muy87 (7. September 2008)

endlich alles fertig.

patch ist in 50mb fertig, dann wird gezockt


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Caljnaar schrieb:


> Es ist schon assig, aber es war bei anderen MMORPG's nicht anders...




das stimmt.. man bedenke bei wow.. willst du zocken nimm 3 stunden wartezeit mit wegen der warteschlange beim logg in. Oder grade im raid ZACK server down..


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

jo endlich habe ich es geschafft meinen account freizuschalten und zu aktivieren und jetzt sind die server down.

Aber das heist immerhin das es wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Die Putzfrau von GOA ist wohl über das Kabel des Loginservers gestolpert, so erklär ich mir das jedenfalls! :O


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Muy87 schrieb:


> endlich alles fertig.
> 
> patch ist in 50mb fertig, dann wird gezockt



Steinigt ihn!


----------



## Bexor (7. September 2008)

Jo, ich gebs nun auch auf... hat heut echt keinen Sinn mehr... gn8 @ all !
Man sieht sich morgen hoffentlich auf den Servern. xD


----------



## Fredez (7. September 2008)

oh ja steinigen und dazu stiefeln...


----------



## Strongy (7. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Steinigt ihn!



*steinwerf*


----------



## Caljnaar (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y-A2tUr23Q...feature=related

völlig frei vom Fehlercode 414 ^_^


----------



## Xarth (7. September 2008)

Bei mir geht seit heut morgen um 10 schon nix mehr^^. Und bis jetzt hat sich noch nix geändert. Denke morgen können wir (vielleicht) anmelden mit glück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Wo sind die Illuminaten oder Freimaurer wenn man sie braucht??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Code 1103 inc.


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

ich komm mir langsam verarscht vor, ich warte bald 12 Stunden auf die bekloppte email von denen. Kundenservice wurde bei GOA ja noch nie groß geschrieben aber das hier schießt den Vogel ab und wer jetzt was von Beta und Stresstest blubbert dem beiße ich ein Loch in den Bart...

Bevor ich mir Warhammer kaufe will ich es testen, die Beta wäre der einzige Test der derzeit zur Verfügung steht. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

so ich bin off, mir ist es jetzt echt zu dumm, nachti an alle, schlaft gut


----------



## Caljnaar (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> das stimmt.. man bedenke bei wow.. willst du zocken nimm 3 stunden wartezeit mit wegen der warteschlange beim logg in. Oder grade im raid ZACK server down..



ich denke nur an den release - auf destro waren SECHS stunden wartezeit... also kopf hoch!


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

eben hat mein patcher kurz ne dateiliste empfangen und dann fehler patcher muss beendet werden...


----------



## Fredez (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IZUa0uPOjmQ bla bla


----------



## Lord Finster (7. September 2008)

Mein Gott, die arbeiten nach den M$ IT-Prinzipien: "Jeder Boot wird gut"

Login On
Account gesperrt (Code 711)
Login Off (Code 1103)

Die Booten gerade im Minuten-Takt.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Und off sind sie wieder.


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> *steinwerf*



*mitwirf*


----------



## Thorghal (7. September 2008)

Was mich eigetnlich viel mehr interessiert: Wieviele von denen die schreien: MIR REICHTS, ICH GEH INS BETT! , wieviele von denen sitzen immer noch vor dem bildschirm und drücken F5? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Steinigt ihn!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

xXxOwnedxXx schrieb:


> Code 1103 inc.




hmm loginserver on/off/on/off/on/off.

schaut ziemlich verzweifelt aus xD


----------



## Artpien (7. September 2008)

Und hier noch was zur Ablenkung.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od_5r0hexBQ...feature=related

MFG


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

414 is der neue end mob in War414mmer Online


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Wie geil das ist, manche machen da 5 Minuten rum und sind drinn, andere versuchen stundenlang hin und her und nichts geht....einfach ne tolle verarsche.


----------



## Erlindar (7. September 2008)

Thorghal schrieb:


> Was mich eigetnlich viel mehr interessiert: Wieviele von denen die schreien: MIR REICHTS, ICH GEH INS BETT! , wieviele von denen sitzen immer noch vor dem bildschirm und drücken F5?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier sitzt noch einer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonlightz (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=8916601


und alles wird gut ^^


----------



## Caljnaar (7. September 2008)

Enoys schrieb:


> eben hat mein patcher kurz ne dateiliste empfangen und dann fehler patcher muss beendet werden...



LOOOOOL!!!


----------



## Alvia (7. September 2008)

ich war gerad dabei den Code einzutippen, als 1103 mich erwischte


----------



## webniks (7. September 2008)

wie ist das mit dem "garantierten Zugang" zur Open Beta.  OPen Beta hat begonnen, aber Zugang ist nicht da.

WAR is leaving

Kommt mir nicht damit ... "das ist doch ne BETA". Ist doch klar das es da schwierigkeiten gibt. 

SChwirigkeiten sind was anderes, das hier ist einfach eine Kathastrophe. Die hatten doch wirklich Zeit genug
sich auf heute vorzubereiten. Ist einfach lächerlichg was die abziehen.

Wenn es schon probleme gibt, wenn 50k bis 100k Leute sich einloggen wollen, dann sollten sie vielleicht
mal den alten Pentium III Server durch was aktuelleres ersätzen


----------



## Hocke (7. September 2008)

Ein Wunder ist geschehen!!! 

*ER PATCHT!!!!!!!!!!!!*

25% ....and it goes on and on and on


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

das viele rebooten atm ist super. das zeigt das goa wirklich was tut um den bockmist zu beheben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

NEEIIIIIN konnte CD key einwandfrei eingeben dann BÄM 1103 >.<


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

die codebande hat wieder zugeschlagen 414 und 1103 haben sich zusammengeschlossen!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (7. September 2008)

Artpien schrieb:


> Und hier noch was zur Ablenkung.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od_5r0hexBQ...feature=related
> 
> MFG



ok, ich musste extrem lachen, weiß ned warum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem hab i jetzt nen Ohrwurm... verdammt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ma Na Ma Na *sing*


----------



## Nemth (7. September 2008)

die ganze sache ist doch albern^^...



Albern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dharek (7. September 2008)

Und schon isser wieder off.


----------



## Erlindar (7. September 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Ein Wunder ist geschehen!!!
> 
> *RE PATCHT!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Hehe, du wolltest doch ins Bett?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderace (7. September 2008)

langsam fühle ich mich auch verarscht obwohl ich ganz locker die sache sehe. webserver up, webserver down, up , down,up,down


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man beim IE die Cookies löscht... Such dir doch einen richtigen Browser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodoo-only (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCKODqs3Wow die kassierer haben mal wieder die richtigen worte für goa und 414... net vergessen auf studivz ab inne gruppe "414 wir lieben dich"


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

boah ich versuche jetzt über 10stunden den schei0 key einzugeben!!! langsam dreh ich am rad im warsten sinne des wortes! reggen kann man sich nur den cd key eingeben nicht!!!


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

wie issn das mit dem patchen ?

Patcht der Launcher erst wenn der account den key akzeptiert hat?


----------



## Zinao (7. September 2008)

Wisst ihr eigentlich was GOA wirklich ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
Ist doch kein Wunder das die alles versauen.. die sind vollgepumpt mit LSD (:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ3lmxxN2kI


----------



## Junkman (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=9702772

lösung


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUc7L8BoxXQ...feature=related

Viel Spaß beim guggen. Das beruhigt die Nerven


----------



## Trekky (7. September 2008)

Alles wird gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.***?id=9328231 

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Junkman schrieb:


> http://www.***?id=9702772
> 
> lösung



Steinigt ihn auch!!!


----------



## Hannes1887 (7. September 2008)

ich glaubs nicht, ich habe meinen account vor einem monat erstellt, sitze heute den ganzen tag vorm rechner und plage mich mit 414 usw.

meine freundin ist seit 30 min @home, registriert sich, loggt sich ein und er patched ?!wtf

UNGERECHTE WELT!


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wie issn das mit dem patchen ?
> 
> Patcht der Launcher erst wenn der account den key akzeptiert hat?



So sieht's aus, ja. Kann nicht patchen.


----------



## LyráAhdri (7. September 2008)

Da gibts ein gutes anti spyware programm, das löscht dir super alle cookis nach einmal durchlaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schimpft sich spyware terminator (natürlich freeware) Hoff das hilft dir.


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

xXxOwnedxXx schrieb:


> Steinigt ihn auch!!!




*steinwerf*


----------



## DerSven (7. September 2008)

Es geschehen wunder ich konnte meinen key registrieren und jetzt geht sogar der login beim patcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgurum (7. September 2008)

was mich ein bissel wundert, wie konnte überhaupt jemand bisher nen acc auf dieser seite einrichten ohne dafür 3 wochen urlaub einzuplanen


----------



## Sherisys (7. September 2008)

derzeit kommt keiner rein weil der login server gar net on ist wieder sind nur labber taschen^^


----------



## Isfet (7. September 2008)

Beim IE sagt er immer die gute 414, beim FF kommt das die Server gerade down sind.
Komische Sache das.


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

*stein werf*


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

DerSven schrieb:


> Es geschehen wunder ich konnte meinen key registrieren und jetzt geht sogar der login beim patcher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir kommt immernoch "loign derzeit nicht möglich" bin ich der einzige mit dem fehler ?


----------



## Fredez (7. September 2008)

kann auch ned einloggen


----------



## webniks (7. September 2008)

IE7: Extras->Browserverlauf löschen ...


----------



## Murgroz (7. September 2008)

Yeah, das war ein toll verschwendeter Tag, aber wenigstens hab ich durch diverse Nebenbeschäftigungen beim Klicken mal nen ganzen Tag nicht WOW gezockt... ich weiß nur nicht, ob das stupide klicken, warten, ärgern, klicken so ne gute Ersatzdroge ist oder ob es meinen eigentlichen Geisteszustand nicht als noch schlimmer enthüllt, als ich es befürchtet hatte. Naja hab ich morgen auf Arbeit wenigstens die ganze Zeit was zu tun, wenn ich eigentlich nix zu tun hätte, nämlich klicken, warten, ärgern, klicken.

BTW. ich hab von mehreren Studi VZ Gruppen gelesen, aber keine davon gefunden, also wenn einer eine kennt, dir mich als 414- geschundener kennzeichnet, bitte posten, vllt. sogar mit direktlink plx.

So werd ma bissel Urealms gucken und dabei weiter klicken, warten, ärgern, klicken. Versteh nur nicht, dass es manchmal bei welchen klappt zwischendurch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

414 : re

community : wb


----------



## b0mb4z (7. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> bei mir kommt immernoch "loign derzeit nicht möglich" bin ich der einzige mit dem fehler ?



JA.


----------



## Isfet (7. September 2008)

Das ist kein Fehler, die Server sind dann down.
Was natürlich so gesehen auch ein Fehler ist, aber kein wirklicher.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

NIEMALS aufhören! NIEMALS kapitulieren! Klickt weiter!


----------



## DerSven (7. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> bei mir kommt immernoch "loign derzeit nicht möglich" bin ich der einzige mit dem fehler ?


Bei mir kamm das auch aber das hat sich fast minütlich geändert und sogar beim browser war es unterschiedlich ie ging es nich firefox hats dann geklappt


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Head meets desk will einloggen... das is so unfair


----------



## dangerine (7. September 2008)

Log in zur Zeit nicht möglich - seit ca. 20.00 Uhr! Naja, die Woche fängt ja grad erst an....wenn ich so arbeiten würde, hätte ich sooooofort die Kündigung in der Tasche **Frust**


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

LyráAhdri schrieb:


> Da gibts ein gutes anti spyware programm, das löscht dir super alle cookis nach einmal durchlaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja gut, den Weg gibt's immer, aber bei Opera kann ich zB einzelne Cookies finden und löschen. Ist etwas bequemer, als immer gleich den großen Hammer rauszuholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murgroz (7. September 2008)

Sam132 schrieb:


> Zum Zeit vertreib guckt euch das mal an:
> http://adurah.com/img/hp6_spoilers.jpg



Sucker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Ihc hab den Key eingegeben dann auf JA gedrückt und jetzt wirft er trotzdem nen Fehler aus, ach mennooooooo!


----------



## Drowne (7. September 2008)

unverändert 414 


solangsam überleg ich mir n hobby was ich neben dem einloggn machen kann.....


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

*wecker auf 3 uhr stell* pause ich geb auf!! Goa hat mich besiegt... diese lamer campen und ballern mit der noob waffe 414 rum.... /exit in die konsole und gut is


----------



## Erlindar (7. September 2008)

Registrierung mit IE nach 1000mal versuchen nun geklappt!!

Jetzt nur wieder 12 Stunden auf ne Mail warten, die dann doch nicht kommt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Drowne schrieb:


> unverändert 414
> 
> 
> solangsam überleg ich mir n hobby was ich neben dem einloggn machen kann.....



Mach Musik, freut um die Uhrzeit auch die Nachbarn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (7. September 2008)

xXxOwnedxXx schrieb:


> NIEMALS aufhören! NIEMALS kapitulieren! Klickt weiter!


Ûnd wenn sie nicht gestorben sind klicken sie noch übermorgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschludigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> *wecker auf 3 uhr stell* pause ich geb auf!! Goa hat mich besiegt... diese lamer campen und ballern mit der noob waffe 414 rum.... /exit in die konsole und gut is




u failed!


----------



## Murgroz (7. September 2008)

Drowne schrieb:


> unverändert 414
> 
> 
> solangsam überleg ich mir n hobby was ich neben dem einloggn machen kann.....



http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/vie...aking-of-Heroes

Hier bitteschön. Ist ne nette und witzige Serie, wenn man englisch kann und auf Table Top und RPG im allgemeinen steht. Kann ich jedem empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (7. September 2008)

man ey hab mich mal anmelden kan hab ne web. adresse aber die mail kommt ned ich krieg hinr kind 12 studen versuche zum anmelden soll ich nun 6 für die e-mail warten und dan 6 bis ich zopcken kan?goa fick dich ins knie sowas wie du gehört sich mit der scheißbürste ausgehaut 2 jahre wussted ihr was auf euch zukommt und ihr macht nichts gz


----------



## Wuff2000 (7. September 2008)

Ich breche die Zelte für heute auch ab is mir einfach zuwider langsam das ganze.


----------



## DerSven (7. September 2008)

na ja wenigstens das patchen geht vernünftig hoffentlich gehts so weiter und ihr könnt auch schnell spielen


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

ma gespannt wann der login wieder geht -.-


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

gerade eben hat sich das rad gedreht und jetzt ist der login wieder nicht möglich. WAS SOLL DAS?


----------



## hoppus91 (7. September 2008)

http://www.***/?id=2986706
klickt bitte alle drauf, damit ich mir die zeit auch was vertreiben kann^^
danke schonmal


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> man ey hab mich mal anmelden kan hab ne web. adresse aber die mail kommt ned ich krieg hinr kind 12 studen versuche zum anmelden soll ich nun 6 für die e-mail warten und dan 6 bis ich zopcken kan?goa fick dich ins knie sowas wie du gehört sich mit der scheißbürste ausgehaut 2 jahre wussted ihr was auf euch zukommt und ihr macht nichts gz



lern deutsch, danke!


----------



## Talrin (7. September 2008)

lt website bin ich bereits authentifiziert, aber wenn ich mich einloggen will, um den path zu laden, kommt nur "athentifizierung fehlgeschlagen".
is das auch ein bekannter fehler / problem / bug ?


----------



## Drowne (7. September 2008)

Murgroz schrieb:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/vie...aking-of-Heroes
> 
> Hier bitteschön. Ist ne nette und witzige Serie, wenn man englisch kann und auf Table Top und RPG im allgemeinen steht. Kann ich jedem empfehlen.
> 
> ...






danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> man ey hab mich mal anmelden kan hab ne web. adresse aber die mail kommt ned ich krieg hinr kind 12 studen versuche zum anmelden soll ich nun 6 für die e-mail warten und dan 6 bis ich zopcken kan?goa fick dich ins knie sowas wie du gehört sich mit der scheißbürste ausgehaut 2 jahre wussted ihr was auf euch zukommt und ihr macht nichts gz




was ist denn eine scheissbürste


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

ey zupte du hoden


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

sc0undr3l schrieb:


> was ist denn eine scheissbürste



und nicht zu vergessen: "ausgehaut"!


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

sc0undr3l schrieb:


> was ist denn eine scheissbürste



da ding zum klo reinigen nach dem benutzen .....


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (7. September 2008)

JUHU ich konnte mich soeben erfolgreich registrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt noch (wahrscheinlich ewig) auf die bestätigungsmail warten...und wo trag ich dann meinen Key ein?


----------



## Gortek (7. September 2008)

Say WB zu Fehler 1103 -.-


----------



## Punischer240 (7. September 2008)

markw das ist bayrisch lern mal kultur


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> da ding zum klo reinigen nach dem benutzen .....



ok, damit sollte man sie wirklich aushauen


----------



## Ulgurum (7. September 2008)

also eben hätte das fast geklappt. gebe deb code ein und dann kommt ne frage ob ich das wirklich machen will, also nochmal bestätigen. tja, das war einmal zuviel für den server. die leitungen sind eindeutig zu eng.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Willkommen Newageeule,

das Rad dreht sich... sollte es noch was werden???


Ohhhhhhhhh wenn ich auf Cd-Key klicke kommt "derzeit nicht verfügbar!" aaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## hoppus91 (7. September 2008)

http://www.***/?id=2986706
kommt schon...
noch 35 klicks und ich hab alle videos XD
DANKE COMUNITY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (7. September 2008)

und wieder down -.-


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

so langsam wirds mir zu blöd...ich gugg us open halbfinale


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Jessica_Alba_fan schrieb:


> JUHU ich konnte mich soeben erfolgreich registrieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf der Homepage mit deinem Account einloggen und dort auf "CD Key" klicken -> beta key eingeben -> patchen -> fertig.


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> markw das ist bayrisch lern mal kultur



stimmt, ansonsten ist der Post ja fehlerfrei, 1A!


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

xXxOwnedxXx schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage mit deinem Account einloggen und dort auf "CD Key" klicken -> beta key eingeben -> patchen -> fertig.



vorher sollte ma der login gehen, bei mir geht der seid 30 minuten nicht


----------



## Zinao (7. September 2008)

OMG OMG OMG...
kann mich endlich mal einloggen.
Klicke auf CD KEY...
Derzeit nicht Verfügbar. Wir entschuldigen uns blablabla...


----------



## Trekky (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=9328231


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

xXxOwnedxXx schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage mit deinem Account einloggen und dort auf "CD Key" klicken -> beta key eingeben -> patchen -> fertig.



Sofern dir nicht ein 1103, 414, 300, 08/15 oder 911 einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht -.-


----------



## mettman1 (7. September 2008)

bei mir steh bei der capture eingabe immer das ein error occured is. dann steht da code:11x03. den will er aber nicht. bzw. er nimmt ihn, ich komm auch zu schritt 4, dann sachter aber wieder dass der capture falsch ist...kennt das wer?


----------



## Gromgal (7. September 2008)

für mich bitte auch klicken^^
http://www.***?id=1240470


----------



## homelle (7. September 2008)

Zinao schrieb:


> OMG OMG OMG...
> kann mich endlich mal einloggen.
> Klicke auf CD KEY...
> Derzeit nicht Verfügbar. Wir entschuldigen uns blablabla...




jup genau da bleib ich auch kleben


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

alter was issn code 1103 auf einmal ???

darf ja net wahr sein ....


----------



## SARodiRIEL (7. September 2008)

Zinao schrieb:


> OMG OMG OMG...
> kann mich endlich mal einloggen.
> Klicke auf CD KEY...
> Derzeit nicht Verfügbar. Wir entschuldigen uns blablabla...



So war es bei mir eben auch, konnte den Key sogar eingeben, es gab nur kein "bestätigen" button...


----------



## Markw (7. September 2008)

nicht klicken: http://www.***?id=9954082


----------



## b0mb4z (7. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> man ey hab mich mal anmelden kan hab ne web. adresse aber die mail kommt ned ich krieg hinr kind 12 studen versuche zum anmelden soll ich nun 6 für die e-mail warten und dan 6 bis ich zopcken kan?goa fick dich ins knie sowas wie du gehört sich mit der scheißbürste ausgehaut 2 jahre wussted ihr was auf euch zukommt und ihr macht nichts gz



Punisher240 hits Rechtschreibung for 414
Rechtschreibung dies


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Jetzt hatte ich im Login Fenster den 1103 Fehler, bin wieder ausgelogt  und jetzt ist der Login wieder derzeigt nicht möglich! Ist das jetzt ne komplette Verarsche oder was???


----------



## Hocke (7. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> und wieder down -.-




Ja, so ein Dreck, verdammter!!!! Hab aber schon gepatcht, das ist immerhin durch. War auch schon "im Spiel" bzw. der Oberfläche mit Optionen etc. 
Konnte allerdings keinen Server auswählen usw., da ich ja den blöden Key nicht eingeben kann. Allerdings war ich dort auch schon bis zur Bestätigung gelangen , aber dann ging nichts mehr. Ich hatte mich eben so gefreut und nun wieder ne Schelle bekommen die mich zu Boden gehauen hat.
Dennoch werden die mich so schnell nicht los!!!!!


----------



## pulla_man (7. September 2008)

so die loginserver mal wieder down, langsam wirds richtig richtig peinlich.
glaube ich werde daraus meine lehren ziehen und mir keine openbeta mehr anschauen sondern die spiele nurnoch zum release spielen , da hat man den vorteil dass man die vorfreude länger geniessen kann und dass wenn man nicht das bekommt wofür man bezahlt hat sich auch mal feist beschweren kann und dann köpfe rollen werden.

drauf geschissen schau ich mir lieber bad boys2 zum 120ten mal an  bevor ich mich weiter mit den servern ärgere


----------



## Punischer240 (7. September 2008)

Gromgal schrieb:


> für mich bitte auch klicken^^
> http://www.***?id=1240470



warum wollt ihr unbedingtr die videos von derfreischalten ??geh doch auf ne porno seite wen dus so nötig hast


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Wie lustig, dass auch einmal alle unter 14-jährigen bemerken, dass es auch Pr0n im Netz gibt. Viel Spaß beim Titten-anglotzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serdar (7. September 2008)

414 ftw!
kann mir jmd btw noch einen beta key anbieten? hatte selber ein paar aber 1 freund will noch einene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoppus91 (7. September 2008)

http://www.***/?id=2986706
6 klicks XD
GOGOGO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> so die loginserver mal wieder down, langsam wirds richtig richtig peinlich.
> glaube ich werde daraus meine lehren ziehen und mir keine openbeta mehr anschauen sondern die spiele nurnoch zum release spielen , da hat man den vorteil dass man die vorfreude länger geniessen kann und dass wenn man nicht das bekommt wofür man bezahlt hat sich auch mal feist beschweren kann und dann köpfe rollen werden.
> 
> drauf geschissen schau ich mir lieber bad boys2 zum 120ten mal an  bevor ich mich weiter mit den servern ärgere



irgendwie sind die im sekundentakt down, kann das sein?

on dann fehler 1103 und dann wieder off


----------



## m0ses (7. September 2008)

Ich hab es zwischenzeitlich zum glück geschafft mich zu registrieren, ich bin zuversichtlich wenn die mail da ist kann ich mich auch wieder einloggen( so in 2 stunden :/ )


----------



## Saumius (7. September 2008)

JUHUU endlich ES PATCHT!!!!


----------



## hoppus91 (7. September 2008)

JUHUUU!!!
DANKE^^
hab die 48 voll
jetzt wird gegafft^^
thx comunity  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmusaekater (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=3674518


um mir die wartezeit zu verkürzen bis es endlich klappt xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanthos (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=6790134

gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shawn_duh (7. September 2008)

Bei mir wird nie der Code unten auf der Seite angezeigt. Da kommt immer nur sone Animation die sich dreht. Kumpel konnte sich eben anmelden, die sau !


----------



## BenoX (7. September 2008)

Ok, ich bin kurz vorm Heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun hat der Login endlich mal hingehaun, CDKEY eingeben konnte ich auch, und beim Abschicken kam dann 1301 oder so -.-


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Dreck, verdammter!!!! Hab aber schon gepatcht, das ist immerhin durch. War auch schon "im Spiel" bzw. der Oberfläche mit Optionen etc.
> Konnte allerdings keinen Server auswählen usw., da ich ja den blöden Key nicht eingeben kann. Allerdings war ich dort auch schon bis zur Bestätigung gelangen , aber dann ging nichts mehr. Ich hatte mich eben so gefreut und nun wieder ne Schelle bekommen die mich zu Boden gehauen hat.
> Dennoch werden die mich so schnell nicht los!!!!!



Man kann doch erst patchen wenn man den key eingegeben hat


----------



## Junkman (7. September 2008)

Eigentlich muss man es auch mal positiv sehen denn in 20 Jahren kann ich dann meinen Kindern, die dann auch MMORPG's spielen, sagen:

414, ich war dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikell (7. September 2008)

Was ist eigentlich mit fehler  711 gemeint (Acc geschlossen)? Hat GOA da son ne abfrage wie bei nem geldkonto? 3 fehler und zu ist?


----------



## Hocke (7. September 2008)

414 for 167!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

bei mir ist der button für die cd-key eingabe nicht interaktiv- kann ihn nicht klicken...

was bedeutet das jezz schon wieder??


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Ich erinnere mich an die Open Beta von HDRO... das hat gefunzt wie am Schnürrchen. Auch wenn der Ansturm evt. nicht ganz so groß war. Das war top.


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (7. September 2008)

WAS ZUM wieso ist mein account gesperrt??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab doch garnichts gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=4868705 mir ist sowas von langweilig!


----------



## Horsscht (7. September 2008)

da mach ich doch auch mal mit 

immer schön feste druffklicken bitte *g*


http://www.***?id=6703207


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

wenn man sich eingeloggt hat, wie gibt man dann den cd key ein? muss man auf sein profil klicken zuerst???

hab danach jedesmal 1103 fehler und login nicht möglich


----------



## Gromgal (7. September 2008)

noch 40 klicks^^
http://www.***?id=1240470


----------



## Cao Pi (7. September 2008)

muss man eig bei der cd key eingabe seine beta key eingeben?


----------



## Zanthos (7. September 2008)

Gogo, ich brauche mehr pls 

http://www.***?id=6790134




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobit (7. September 2008)

Hätte da mal ne frage evtl hatt ja wer ne antwort^^, 
wenn ich den Patcher starte und meine acc daten eingebe schauts am anfang so aus als würd er patchen doch dann springt er wieder aufs login Fenster zurück und sagt mir: Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt eure logindaten nochmals ein.
Liegt das daran das ich noch nicht den Beta Key eingegeben hab, oder einfach daran das die Login Server down sind??


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Also Kinder, so hübsch ist die doch wirklich nicht. Warum trinkt ihr Alkohol, wenn ihr auch koksen könntet? O_o


----------



## shawn_duh (7. September 2008)

Cao schrieb:


> muss man eig bei der cd key eingabe seine beta key eingeben?



nein, deine Telefonnummer !


----------



## Isfet (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=2486027
Ich will zumindest sehen wie sie sich die Strümpfe auszieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wanxtaganxta (7. September 2008)

Cao schrieb:


> muss man eig bei der cd key eingabe seine beta key eingeben?




Wie kommst du denn auf soetwas ?! Natürlich nicht !


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

```
kann mir jmd btw noch einen beta key anbieten? hatte selber ein paar
```


das ist ja voll asi oder....  Kommt mir vor wie 10 j im Karneval hinter den Bonbons herzulaufen um viel abzugreifen und nicht an andere zu denken. Egopur


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

Mikell schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit fehler  711 gemeint (Acc geschlossen)? Hat GOA da son ne abfrage wie bei nem geldkonto? 3 fehler und zu ist?



Ich nehme mal an dass das davon kommt das du den Account noch nicht aktiviert hast, darum ist er noch geschlossen.


----------



## Trekky (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=9328231

Gogo fehlen noch ein paar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saumius (7. September 2008)

UI nice das rattert ja gut rauf der Balken!!! nice endlcih nach so langem warten!!!


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

/report


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

altaaaa! http://www.***?id=4868705 mir ist langweilig!!!!! und ich hab ein tierisches problem! ich versuche seit jetzt 15stunden NUR den cd key zu aktivieren!

einige von euch haben die registrierung und die key eingabe bereits hinter sich! und ich hänge schon mehr als 12std nur am key!


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

kann das normal sein das der login schon wieder seid 10 minuten nichtmehr geht ?????

Und wenn er geht dann gibts keinen cd key button


----------



## Murgroz (7. September 2008)

Man hört doch ma auf mit eurem Klicksammeln... 

Gibt ne Page im Netz mit tausenden und abertausenden Pronz, die ihr euch kostenlos und ohne klicksammeln angucken/downloaden könnt. Wurde sogar vond er Bild damals vorgestellt. Geht dahin und penetriert damit nich dieses arme Forum.

Und nein ich werde keinen Link oder Namen von der Seite geben, sonst bekomm ich hier beim nächsten einloggen auch noch 414, also recherchiert einfach ma und, achja, werdet erwachsen!


----------



## Mikell (7. September 2008)

nrg schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an dass das davon kommt das du den Account noch nicht aktiviert hast, darum ist er noch geschlossen.



Leider nciht, der Acc ist seit 08.2007 offen :/


----------



## Dharek (7. September 2008)

Yes^^

So nach exakt 15h geben ich es (für heute auf)... morgen früh gehts weiter... ich wünsche euch allen noch ne wunderbare Nacht und...

WAR IS COMING UND NICHT EINMAL CODE $!$ KANN WAS DARAN ÄNDERN. (Mit seinen Freunden 300 usw. kann er es vllt. verzögern aber mehr auch nicht)

P.S. Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Vids von Paul Barnett zum heutigen Tag - wirds bestimmt viel zu lachen geben

in diesem Sinne

MTFBWY


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

uiui ich glaub wenn ein GM das liest gibs woeder deftig ärger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (7. September 2008)

Is nochjemand dabei dems wie mir geht, der kein captcha bild mehr kriegt ? ^^


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> uiui ich glaub wenn ein GM das liest gibs woeder deftig ärger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo der post wird immer mehr off topic, aber was will man erwarten um diese zeit und nach vielen genervten stunden


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

HÖRT MAL AUF MIT DEM SCH..... Porno spams hier


----------



## akoras (7. September 2008)

also ich bin soeben bis auf die key seite vorgedrungen... mal sehen ob es ohne 414 weiter geht :-)


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Euch fehlt die "Behelschung"!


----------



## shawn_duh (7. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Is nochjemand dabei dems wie mir geht, der kein captcha bild mehr kriegt ? ^^



Ja ich...seit ein paar Stunden nur diees Dreh-dingens


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (7. September 2008)

Hmm, hab immer häppchenweise geschlafen. Hat nur nix genützt im Hinblick auf WAR. Jetzt muß ich auf Arbeit und wenn ich morgen nach Hause komme, will ich mich einloggen und bis ich Mittwoch wieder arbeiten muß durchzoggen.

Zum Thema Steinigung
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SohMW2aa9IQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Ist das normal das ich mit dem IE die Meldung bekomme "Server zurzeit nicht erreichbar" oder so und mit dem Firefox kommt das Rädchen und nach paar sek Atze 414? :/


----------



## sid42d (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=3841080     jetzt auch mal zeitvertreib haben will -.- 9 std klicken und vom 414 geroxxt werden reicht -.-


also gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 helft mia ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotik (7. September 2008)

ja nach 13 1/2 stunden lade ich den patch!!
YEAAA!!


----------



## OrangePlus (7. September 2008)

"Ihr seid im Begriff, die fiolgende Produkte zu aktivieren, die unter Eurem CD_Key verfügbar sind:..."

-> Code 414  ....


----------



## LonelyDead (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=1605591
bitet helft mir auch die zeit zu vertrieben!

Hab es nach 12h geschaft mich zu registrieren und nun warte ich (wie alle hier) noch auf den log in 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanthos (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=6790134 : /


----------



## Arathnas (7. September 2008)

bin gerade bis zur key-eingabe gekommen danach kam nur 1103   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt nochmal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobit (7. September 2008)

so ich bin nu eingeloggt, wenn ich auf cd key klicken will steht nu wieder nicht verfügbar ^^


----------



## Zanthos (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=6790134 : /


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

wenn ich auf cd key klicke kommt 1103. Ich liebe es

Danach ist wieder kein login möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horsscht (7. September 2008)

9 klicks hab ich schon... aber es fehlen noch einige

also gogo wer will nochmal wer hat noch nicht? 

http://www.***?id=6703207


----------



## Isfet (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=2486027
lasst mich nicht hängen Jungs.
Und immo klappt es weder mit dem IE noch mit FF.


----------



## Marailan (7. September 2008)

jedem jedem klicken, dann hat jeder was davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.***?id=7681331


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

kann sein aber nach 15stunden kann man die auch mal verlieren! oh man ich gebs auch auf. beschwert mir noch nen schönen abend

http://www.***?id=4868705


----------



## sid42d (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=3841080  klickt doch mal ^^ müsst es euch auch net anguggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drowne (7. September 2008)

wie kommt ihr soweit das ihr euch überhaupt einloggen könnt?

das einzige was ich heute gesehn hab war n loginserver der offline war un n türsteher der sich selbst als 414 bezeichnet hat ...


----------



## Kaltonas (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=3794546

Sitze auch schon seit heute morgen. Will auch ne entschädigung^^


----------



## Kal-Chan (7. September 2008)

so leute, 
wollte eigentlich grad pennen gehen, aber hab gedacht: komm probierste noch einmal dich zu registrieren. und zack alles 1. try ohne den imba roxxor 414. muss nur noch auf die e-mail warten. vill klappt es ja jetzt.

hf und gl an die restlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8

Kalusha


----------



## Härja (7. September 2008)

yeaaaah!!!1111 registrierungsmail is angekommen.... mal gucken, wies weitergeht^^


----------



## Zinao (7. September 2008)

bin ebenfalls eingeloggt , wenn ich auf CD KEY klicke passiert .. moment ... genau NIX :x


----------



## 703und1103und∞414 (7. September 2008)

die ganze seite ist jetzt down !  gutes zeichen =???


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

414 macht bubu und 1103 verteidigt jetz die eisigen abgründe des Logins


----------



## Tobit (7. September 2008)

manchmal kann man sich einloggen =) is warscheinlich so ein einwahl spiel wie bei 9Live oder so^^


----------



## Trekky (7. September 2008)

Murgroz schrieb:


> Man hört doch ma auf mit eurem Klicksammeln...
> 
> Gibt ne Page im Netz mit tausenden und abertausenden Pronz, die ihr euch kostenlos und ohne klicksammeln angucken/downloaden könnt. Wurde sogar vond er Bild damals vorgestellt. Geht dahin und penetriert damit nich dieses arme Forum.
> 
> Und nein ich werde keinen Link oder Namen von der Seite geben, sonst bekomm ich hier beim nächsten einloggen auch noch 414, also recherchiert einfach ma und, achja, werdet erwachsen!



Aha 

Stimmt, besser istes wenn jeder weiterhin schreibt das er nicht einloggen kann, Fehler 414 oder sonstwas hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  passt schon Murgroz
Reg dich ab, geh dir was zu essen holen oder schlafen.

Btw. -> http://www.***?id=9328231


----------



## Schnuppel (7. September 2008)

hehe dateien werden aktualisiert :-)


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (7. September 2008)

Härja schrieb:


> yeaaaah!!!1111 registrierungsmail is angekommen.... mal gucken, wies weitergeht^^




hoffen das der Link funzt, versuchen dich auf der Homepage einzuloggen, anschließend hoffen dass die Key eingabe funktioniert und letztendlich nochmal auf eine bestätigungsmail hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

Tobit schrieb:


> manchmal kann man sich einloggen =) is warscheinlich so ein einwahl spiel wie bei 9Live oder so^^



DER HOT BUTTON WIRD DICH FINDEN !


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

vielleicht gut vielleicht schlecht man weiß es nicht. also wie gesagt ich bin seit 15 stunden am versuch den key bei denen zu authentifizieren... es klappt einfach nicht. 




http://www.***?id=4868705


----------



## sid42d (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=3841080  wieso klickt den bei mir keiner ?? =( ich klick doch auch bei euch ^^ also gogog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 helft mia ich helf doch auch euch.......................


bye the way bei mir kackt die komplette war-europe seite ab -.-


----------



## Thorakk (7. September 2008)

Horsscht schrieb:


> 9 klicks hab ich schon... aber es fehlen noch einige
> 
> also gogo wer will nochmal wer hat noch nicht?
> 
> http://www.***?id=6703207



LOOOOOOOOL omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was isn des fürn scheiss? ^^
Ich kann nimma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg ^^ omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

Leute hoffentlich wisst ihr was der Inhalt der geposteten Links beim buffed Forum anrichten kann, der Betreiber der Seite kann wegen des Inhalts zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden und bevor das passiert, passiert was ganz anderes.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Seid froh, dass ich den Soundtrack anhabe ...sonst würd ich hier ausflippen!
Verdammte scheiße ey...


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

hört endlich auf mit dieser klick-scheiße



http://www.youporn.com/


ihr armen wenn ihrs so traurig nötig habt euch mit n bisschen tittenneugier zu profilieren


----------



## DaMosha (7. September 2008)

also ich kann jetz netmal auf registrieren gehen, da kommt schon nen fehler - yippie, dabei war ich schon bei schritt 4...


----------



## XOBAN (7. September 2008)

hm wenn ich schon gestern nen acc erstellt habe,muss ich ja nur noch den key eingeben oder ??Naja nur is gut ^^


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

es geht ma wieder nix, weder einloggen noch sonstwas.

wenn ich mich einlogge kommt login nicht verfügbar und wenn das nicht kommt dnan kommt der 1103er


----------



## Tobit (7. September 2008)

los leute da geht noch was, der Warbutton ist heiss, ganz fixe runde hier, verdammt noch mal jetzt klickt schon, kann ja nicht sein, ist doch so einfach, das kann doch jeder !! klickt klickt klickt!!!!


----------



## Härja (7. September 2008)

Jessica_Alba_fan schrieb:


> hoffen das der Link funzt, versuchen dich auf der Homepage einzuloggen, anschließend hoffen dass die Key eingabe funktioniert und letztendlich nochmal auf eine bestätigungsmail hoffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


isch bün so aufgeregt^^ mal gucke, sonst mach ich mir nochn film an, arbeit morgen erst um 16:00  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaVEaeL (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=9274446

büdde xD


----------



## Schnuppel (7. September 2008)

Es war vielleicht vom vorteil schon vor Monaten nen ACC bei warhammer zu erstellen :-)

Komme grad nach haus / Login / CD Key / nu ist er am patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillmon (7. September 2008)

omg jetzt läd dieser verfickte sicherheitscode mal wieder nicht... diese scheisse hier !


----------



## LonelyDead (7. September 2008)

Och menno warum dauert das so lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gut das ich morgen spätschicht habe



http://www.***?id=1605591


----------



## Kaltonas (7. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> hört endlich auf mit dieser klick-scheiße
> 
> 
> ++++++
> ...



würde ich rausnehmen, das gibt nen Bann^^


----------



## shawn_duh (7. September 2008)

Mannnn....kein bock jedesmal meine Daten einzugeben -.- und dann klappts eh nit weil ich keinen Capture code bekomme


----------



## Ulgurum (7. September 2008)

bei mir läuft der patcher nun.

auffällig ist, das trotz der fehlermeldungen sowohl meine registrierung durchgegangen ist, die aktivierung und schließlich die eingabe des keys. 
bei all diesen vorgängen hatte ich nie eine abschließende bestätigung, sondern immer fehlermeldungen.
trotzdem kam dann die mail usw. 
also kann ich sagen, scheint es so zu sein, dass man trotz der meldungen mal probieren sollte ob es funzt, wenn man den key abgeschickt hat.


----------



## Drowne (7. September 2008)

uh something strange happend! ich bin angemeldet.. ich wage es kaum auf CD-Key zu klicken ..


lets see what happens next on 414 an Error with heart


----------



## PengTseng (7. September 2008)

wird zeit das ma nen mod reinschaut!


----------



## XOBAN (7. September 2008)

weiss jemand von euch ob mann erst patchen kann wenn man auch erfolgreich den bety keay eingegeben hat oder ob es auch vorher schon geht ??


----------



## Zinao (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=3707402

wir helfen uns gegenseitig^^.. wir sind EINE Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sid42d (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=3841080  komm 4 klicks is ma echt wenig =( ich hab allein scho 30 mal geklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gogog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ und nebenbei ^^

xvideos

youporn oder der gleichen......... is ja net so lustig wie mit klicks XD hart erarbeiten und 2tens .....kennt man die meisten oder man kennt se net und wills auch garnicht ^^


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

Tobit schrieb:


> los leute da geht noch was, der Warbutton ist heiss, ganz fixe runde hier, verdammt noch mal jetzt klickt schon, kann ja nicht sein, ist doch so einfach, das kann doch jeder !! klickt klickt klickt!!!!




kommt schon ! ich leg nochmal 10.000 neue beta keys drauf, NUN KLICKT DOCH MAL EINER. Der Onkel Jürgen hat die FEhler heute raus wie nix. und nochma ne bonus runde!! NA LOS !


----------



## Victorinoxx (7. September 2008)

[post="0"]Hier[/post] eine tolle Page um den aktuellen Serverstatus zu checken!


----------



## Schnuppel (7. September 2008)

Hehe ich bin drin wir sehen uns im GAME

WARRRRRRRR


----------



## TheBlindGuardian (7. September 2008)

http://www.***/?id=4431221


Boah ey ... jetzt geht schon seit ner ewigkeit der Patcher nich bei mir -.-


----------



## Gortek (7. September 2008)

Schnuppel schrieb:


> Es war vielleicht vom vorteil schon vor Monaten nen ACC bei warhammer zu erstellen :-)
> 
> Komme grad nach haus / Login / CD Key / nu ist er am patchen
> 
> ...



Das hat bei mir ned geholfen -.-


----------



## Isfet (7. September 2008)

So nun will ich aber auch sehen was unter dem karierten Zeug ist..... http://www.***?id=2486027 .....

btw. IE funzt wieder mit der guten alten 414 mit FF ist die Anmeldung down.


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

Aktueller stand: Immernoch Login nicht verfügbar, vllt tut sich jetzt was


----------



## Derius (7. September 2008)

Ja wie geil ich drück auf login komme rein geb den key ein finde aber kein Button zum weiter klicken und dann schmeissts mich wieder raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

Kaltonas schrieb:


> würde ich rausnehmen, das gibt nen Bann^^



sorry aber dann müssen alle anderen für die tittenklick postings auch nen bann bekommen.
des weiteren schickt der link dich nur an die YP-forte. dort ist in keinsterweise jugen gefährdendes material


----------



## LonelyDead (7. September 2008)

Endlich eingeloggt juhuuu ^^


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Wtf

*Auf "CD Ke" klick*

"Derzeit nicht verfügbar! Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten."


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

wenn ihr noch weiter klickt ist der spaß bei mir gleich vorbei... das suckt hört auf XD

http://www.***/?id=1240470


----------



## sturm_ (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=7551830 Support me! Danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Yeah drinne!

Nach..öhm..13 stunden F5.


----------



## Tobit (7. September 2008)

LonelyDead schrieb:


> Endlich eingeloggt juhuuu ^^



er wird sich noch wundern ^^


----------



## TheBlindGuardian (7. September 2008)

http://www.***/?id=4431221

Glaub ehrlich gesagt nich das da noch was voran geht ... Server gehen up,down,up,down,up,down


----------



## sid42d (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=3841080  gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin grad beim BH ziemlich schwer ^^ unterstütz mich um ins nächste lvl zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NEED LVL UP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drowne (7. September 2008)

BIN DRIN! 

habe grad key verifiziert! 

sollte das ein erfolg sein?
jezz kann eigl nurnoch mein pc abrauchen .... 

oder 414 ingame? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaltonas (7. September 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> sorry aber dann müssen alle anderen für die tittenklick postings auch nen bann bekommen.
> des weiteren schickt der link dich nur an die YP-forte. dort ist in keinsterweise jugen gefährdendes material



Das erzähl mal manchen Providern die für Monate die Seite gesperrt hatten weil sie vom gericht dazu verdonnert wurden.

Auserdem wenn ich auf die links hier klicke seh ich nur ne angezogene tussi auf dem Bett sitzen


----------



## Hocke (7. September 2008)

Derius schrieb:


> Ja wie geil ich drück auf login komme rein geb den key ein finde aber kein Button zum weiter klicken und dann schmeissts mich wieder raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich komme gar nicht mehr am Login vorbei....Gepatcht hat er, alles fit soweit nur die verka**** Key-Eingabe läuft nicht wie sie soll.


----------



## Horsscht (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=6703207

ich finds einfach toll :-D


----------



## shawn_duh (7. September 2008)

OMG ?! Habe eine Bestätigungsmail seit 17:35 im Postfach !!!! Ich bin so blöde ! Und ich versuche mich anzumelden !


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

http://www.ich-nackt-zuhause-während-ich-m...t?id=2873189312
xD
anklicken und link lesen. lol


----------



## Zanthos (7. September 2008)

16 noch, gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.***?id=6790134


----------



## schmusaekater (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=3674518
bitte geht drauf ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hoff ich kann bald auch endlich mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

Das interessiert hier aber nicht, der Inhalt ist entscheident und der ist eindeutig.


----------



## Drowne (7. September 2008)

nein, das war kein erfolg... 1103 beim verifizieren.. muss mich wieder neu einloggen ^_^ich glaub ich dreh durch^_^


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

shawn_duh schrieb:


> OMG ?! Habe eine Bestätigungsmail seit 17:35 im Postfach !!!! Ich bin so blöde ! Und ich versuche mich anzumelden !



LOL... nup! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zinao (7. September 2008)

alle fleißig am klicken xD

http://www.***?id=3707402


----------



## MacJunkie79 (7. September 2008)

Von "Flaschenhals" zu sprechen ist schon besonders dreiste Ironie von Sternthaler. Das ist ein Flaschenhals mit Korken drauf. Total unverständlich wie man so einen  Tag so verhauen kann. Beschäftigen die nur Buchhalter. IT-Experten können ausrechnen ob die Hard-/Software hält oder nicht. Und "Open Beta" bedeutet reines Marketing. Wir sollen allen erzählen wie toll das Spiel ist, damit gaaannnzz viele zum Headstart am Start stehen. Wenn's morgen nicht geht, dann warte ich bis zum ersten Addon. :-)

Gute Nacht allerseits.


----------



## Noiprocs (7. September 2008)

hmpf da dacht ich mir wird ein easy tag kurz key eintippen und go...aber ne
man wird 14std von 414 gegankt -.-


----------



## XOBAN (7. September 2008)

wie geil trotz 414 bin ich in meinem profil drinn aber jetzt geht da nix mehr :-(


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Jungs, ne Freundin würd glaube ich dem einen oder anderen hier mal ganz gut tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sid42d (7. September 2008)

http://www.***?id=3841080 ich häng immer noch beim bh ^^ gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need next level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (7. September 2008)

"hallo ich bin die mandy", da konnte ich schon nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ahahahahahaha

danke für den link, hab selten so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is das herrlich, gleich kommt noch der kevin justin enrico und die nanny und schon geht's wieder rund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hau mich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

ICH KOTZE.

DIE KEY SEITE GEHT NET AUF !

und wenn sie offen ist dann ist der login nicht verfügbar .... verdammte scheise


----------



## Hocke (7. September 2008)

Warum kommt ihr plötlich alle in das Spiel, wenn auf der Seite der Login nicht funzt. Ich versteh das nicht!!!


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (7. September 2008)

Drowne schrieb:


> BIN DRIN!
> 
> habe grad key verifiziert!
> 
> ...




wie??? bei mir kommt derzeit kein login möglich..sorry bla...


----------



## Craynnon (7. September 2008)

und wieder ein stück weiter aber noch nicht am ziel :-) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XOBAN (7. September 2008)

Also ich wäre echt dafür ne 414 gilde zu erröffnen ich glaube da würde viele joinen hehe


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Drowne schrieb:


> BIN DRIN!
> 
> habe grad key verifiziert!
> 
> ...



Steinigt ihn!


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Härja (7. September 2008)

kk, nach armee der finsternis konnt ich mich registrieren, dann probier ich key eingeben nach ......  dellamorte dellamore^^ bis später


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Tja... jetzt dreht sich das Rad immer nur ganz kurz und es gibt direkt den 1103er


----------



## Alasken (7. September 2008)

okay hab gepatcht und bin im spiel aber seh keine serverliste oder sowas ? einer das selbe problem ?


----------



## Thunderace (7. September 2008)

Jetzt sagt mir das Drecksystem mein Key ist ungültig den ich eingeben konnte und es war der Key der PO für die CE


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Ach fiqqn, hab den Key eingegeben und BÄM CPU rotzt weg -.-


----------



## Thront (7. September 2008)

Qwalle schrieb:


> "hallo ich bin die mandy", da konnte ich schon nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




erinnert mich an irgendwas..... was bloß--

ach ! stimmt- an die guten nachbarn aus gegenteil von westen


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Ich kann nicht mehr, will denn jetzt jeder die nackte Mandy sehen? (omg, Mandy..allein der Name..Schakkeline wär auch gut gewesen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lach mich grad echt scheckig, das ist so geil!

Mannmannmann, echt ein hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw, made it. Account ist eröffnet, aber die E-Mail lässt auf sich warten.


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Ja toll... eingeloggt bin ich aber wenn ich auf CD-Key klicke kommt nur "Derzeit nicht verfügbar" und ein Kumpel von mir is schon am patchen. Fuck off!


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Boa ich kam noch nicht mal zu Cdkey eingabe, frust... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (7. September 2008)

Irgendwann, wenn wir alles alte Männer oder Frauen sind, dann erzählen wir von unseren Geschichten und wenn die 414-Geschichte dran ist, dann sind wir alles Brüder und Schwestern, denn diese schweren Stunden schweissen uns zusammen.

Wir werden Internet-Fehlermeldungs-Veteranen und haben jährlich ein Treffen, an dem wir der schweren Zeit gedenken werden.


----------



## Taoru (7. September 2008)

Bannt bitte bitte die notgeilen Kiddys... Ist ja nicht auszuhalten...


----------



## wowler2 (7. September 2008)

ich kmm grad mal bis code 1103


----------



## Craynnon (7. September 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS er patcht oh man!

Nie wieder 414!


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Hört auuuuf, ich hab schon Bauchschmerzen vor Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst die 414-seuche, und jetzt die Mandy-Seuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH jetzt klick auf CD-Key und die Seite wird einfach nur schwarz!!! OH GOTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XOBAN (7. September 2008)

also nen freund von mir hat mir grade erzählt das er irgendwo gelesen hat, das es mit den wartungs arbeiten nix vor 5 uhr wird...Ist wie bei der WoW beta damals war ja genau so


----------



## Tobit (7. September 2008)

wie schafft ihr das das er patcht?


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Jetzt sind die Login Server ja wieder down -.-
Kann mir mal jemand sagen was zum Teufel die da veranstalten?

Sind bestimmt schon alle pennen gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (7. September 2008)

fettes gz bei mir kommt jetzt wieder ihr seid bereit autehtifiziert


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Naja, 

/reported

wollte ich schon lange mal machen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (7. September 2008)

youporn.com!

ihr seit echt richtig anstrengend... udn gleich laufe ich auf die straße  mit ner axt... ich will doch nur mich einloggen und hoffe hier so schnell wie möglich neue infos zu bekommen und ihr streßt mich hier mit mandy oder wie das blondchen da heisst^^

boah jetzt wo ich den text lese muss ich irgendwie lachen..XD doch nix mit axt und meiner straße


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

supi, genau in dem moment wo key eingegeben war, wurde server neugestartet, jetzt wieder ganze zeit kein login machbar


----------



## wowler2 (7. September 2008)

so jetzt wieder login is derzeit net möglich. Ich flippe hier noch aus *confuse*


----------



## Xerus46 (7. September 2008)

ähm zum Thema: Bei mir geht gar nichts, keine reg. und kein einloggen -.-


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

na super der patcher sagt mir das ich war neu installieren muss weil daten fehlen würden...


----------



## Kaltonas (7. September 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> you+++.com!
> 
> ihr seit echt richtig anstrengend... udn gleich laufe ich auf die straße  mit ner axt... ich will doch nur mich einloggen und hoffe hier so schnell wie möglich neue infos zu bekommen und ihr streßt mich hier mit mandy oder wie das blondchen da heisst^^
> 
> boah jetzt wo ich den text lese muss ich irgendwie lachen..XD doch nix mit axt und meiner straße



Mandy is ja gans witzig aber hardcore sachen zu linken ist unter aller sau. Sorry


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

wowler2 schrieb:


> so jetzt wieder login is derzeit net möglich. Ich flippe hier noch aus *confuse*



Glaub mir, da bist du nicht der einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (7. September 2008)

Tobit schrieb:


> wie schafft ihr das das er patcht?



Hört sich komisch an, aber klicke einfach den Button für das Spiel. Komischerweise hat er erst bei immer eine Anmeldung verlangt, dann fing er plötzlich an zu patchen. Ich dachte "GEIL, nun haste es endlich geschafft!" Aber nichts wars!


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Kaltonas schrieb:


> Mandy is ja gans witzig aber hardcore sachen zu linken ist unter aller sau. Sorry



nöööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (7. September 2008)

Rogues do it from behind


----------



## Baldoran (7. September 2008)

oh jear ! oh jear !
hat funktioniert !
und die email hab ich auch gerade bekommen ! *tanzt*


----------



## Craynnon (7. September 2008)

Enoys schrieb:


> na super der patcher sagt mir das ich war neu installieren muss weil daten fehlen würden...


gz! Es geht ja alles schief! 

Na ja die Login-Server kommen und gehen, probiert es einfach weiter bei mir hat es ja eben auch gefunkt und jetzt wird gezockt, aber hätte das nicht etwas früher sein können?


----------



## Trayz (7. September 2008)

ich merk dank login nicht möglich und 414 richtig wie mir brüste wachsen... ich fang schon an frustfressen zu machen


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

ohman... login server on... cd key... bildschirm schwarz... login server off... login server wieder on... wieder fehler...


----------



## wowler2 (7. September 2008)

juhuuu ich bin im acc und jetzt CD-KEY ist derzeit nicht verfügbar. MAN ICH WILL ZOCKEN


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> E-Mail kommt irgendwie net an *grml*
> 
> Evíga, danke fürs Reporten, aber irgendwie ists auch saulustig!
> 
> ...



Wenn man bedenkt, dass lustig den selben Wortstamm wie Lust hat, ist die Aussage sogar doppelt wahr! xD


----------



## Tobit (7. September 2008)

wtf wie kann man nur den patcher überreden das er einen authentifiziert ??? -.-


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

was macht man dagegen wenn er sagt ich sei schon authentifiziert ?


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> oh jear ! oh jear !
> hat funktioniert !
> und die email hab ich auch gerade bekommen ! *tanzt*



Wann hast du denn abgeschickt?

Grade eben?


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

hurra !
nach 12h endlich registriert und die mail bekommen !!! jubel !


----------



## cericcho (7. September 2008)

also bei mir scheint es irgendwie funktioniert zu haben der patcher lädt gerade den patch runter


----------



## Trunkol (7. September 2008)

naja ich werd auch mal ins bett gehen und beten das es morgen vll geht aber die seiten waren geil werd ich mir mal morgen zum feierabend reinziehen wenn meine olle wieder zickt


----------



## Tobit (7. September 2008)

YES! der hotbutton hatt wieder zugeschlagen, ich bin eingeloggt^^


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Tobit schrieb:


> wtf wie kann man nur den patcher überreden das er einen authentifiziert ??? -.-



Du musst ihm die komplette Mandy-Collection schicken.

Tazmal, lösch die Cookies von war-europe.com.


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

eben brachte er die scheise mit "du bist schon authentifiziert" und jetzt bringt er den tollen 1103 errorcode, das darf ja eigentlich nur ein witz sein, bringt goa garnix hin?


----------



## Arathnas (7. September 2008)

omg ich hab den key eingegeben dann kam ein fenster wo ich zustimmen muss (soweit war ich nochnie!) und dann BÄM 1103 *heul*


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

ich werde "War" nochmal neu Installen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Was veranstalten die da eigentlich mit den Server? Ständig off, dann wieder on... und nix geht.


----------



## wowler2 (7. September 2008)

Jetzt hört ma auf mit dem rumgespamme das nervt


----------



## Tobit (7. September 2008)

@ eviga
reicht ihm das auch?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzFF3safYjQ


----------



## Hocke (7. September 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> oh jear ! oh jear !
> hat funktioniert !
> und die email hab ich auch gerade bekommen ! *tanzt*



Das wars dann aber auch schon!


----------



## Trunkol (7. September 2008)

das gemeinste was es gibt nach allen arten von fehlern welche nummer allseits bekannt sind konnt ich den code eingeben dann imch selber geowned hab vergessen die nutzungsbedingungen zu akzeptieren hacken gesetzt auf prüfen geklickt und dann bäm 1103


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (7. September 2008)

alle die auf die bestätigungsemail für den acc warten heben die Hand *Hand heb*


----------



## shawn_duh (7. September 2008)

Registrierung abgeschlossen...Login? Geht nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredez (7. September 2008)

man ich kann mich immer einloggen, da steht da immer Willkommen xxxxxxx und darunter der cd-key button kann aber ned anklicken...


----------



## OrangePlus (7. September 2008)

Craynnon schrieb:


> und wieder ein stück weiter aber noch nicht am ziel :-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 da häng ich seit 45 min...


und stop nmit dem scheiss spam


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. September 2008)

So Leute, um es euch nochmal richtig reinzudrücken:

Bei mir hat nun alles geklappt, hab alles runtergeladen und werde es nun spielen!

Viel Spaß euch noch beim rumprobieren, und wenn's nicht klappt:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dp3f5xzmbGc&...feature=related




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Hmm, die E-Mail kam grad, ich habe den Aktivierungslink geklickt, aber nu läd die GOA-seite mal wieder nicht. Hrmpf, ist doch zum Mandy-werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (7. September 2008)

beai mir kommt die scheiß cdkey eingabe seite nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erlindar (7. September 2008)

Jessica_Alba_fan schrieb:


> alle die auf die bestätigungsemail für den acc warten heben die Hand *Hand heb*


Hand heb!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (7. September 2008)

Nun bin eingeloggt auf der Seite, drücke auf CD-KEY und was kommt?????????????????

Na, was??

WAS????

WAAAAAASSSSS????

Nichts...ich glaube ich dreh hier gleich als erster durch. Aber ich meine so richtig!!! Mein Nachbar wird sich freuen!!!!


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2008)

An die Idioten mit dem Meine-Nackte-Ex-Link: Ihr habt ALLE nen Permban gekriegt. Viel Spass noch.


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

Erlindar schrieb:


> Hand heb!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich heb mal mit, seit sage und schreibe 11,5 Stunden^^


----------



## Tobit (7. September 2008)

Endlich, danke!!!! der Jäger unseres vertrauens hatt zugeschlagen^^


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> An die Idioten mit dem Meine-Nackte-Ex-Link: Ihr habt ALLE nen Permban gekriegt. Viel Spass noch.



Epic! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawkins2008 (7. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=800

pls :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so langweilig!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanastar (7. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> An die Idioten mit dem Meine-Nackte-Ex-Link: Ihr habt ALLE nen Permban gekriegt. Viel Spass noch.



Danke! Das machte meinen Tag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (7. September 2008)

danke Carcharoth das hat wirklich genervt


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Das war bitter nötig.


----------



## Gortek (8. September 2008)

Danke, endlich keine Spam klick mich sachen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

hört euch lieber das an http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mYDyJcLwMU


----------



## Gortek (8. September 2008)

Doppelpost sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraelthrax (8. September 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen was das mit dem " du bist bereits authentifiziert" kak sein soll? lol ^^


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Das war bitter nötig.


----------



## Qwalle (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> Also ich wäre echt dafür ne 414 gilde zu erröffnen ich glaube da würde viele joinen hehe




bin dabei !


----------



## sc0undr3l (8. September 2008)

so, 2. versuch key eingabe jetzt.

einloggen geht jedes 3.-4. mal, respekt !


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

hey wer ist noch alles eingelogtt kann aber net cd key auswählen ????


----------



## Murgroz (8. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Das war bitter nötig.



word
/tar Mod
/cheer

Oh Mann, hat alles keinen Zweck mehr, ich geh ma pennen. Macht's gut, ich freu mich auf morgen Abend zocken, wenn's nich WAR is dann wohl WOW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraelthrax (8. September 2008)

bei ner 414 gilde bin ich auch dabei ^^


----------



## Hocke (8. September 2008)

Jetzt gehen sie schon alle aufeinader los und bannen, andere freuen sich darüber...OMG die Nerven liegen blank, meine auch und ich geh nun pennen.
Ich lasse mich doch von 414 nicht verarschen...


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Die Mandy-Seuche hat jetzt auch das gamona-Forum erreicht...


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh ein... ich konnte den cd key eingeben und klick aus reflex die fehlermeldung weg und jetzt kann ich mich wieder nicht einloggen! ohman


----------



## Gus_23 (8. September 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen was das mit dem " du bist bereits authentifiziert" kak sein soll? lol ^^ 



cache leeren dann gehts wieder


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

jo sagt welcher server und ob zerstörung oda das ander da^^


----------



## Alvia (8. September 2008)

gibts denn keine aktuellen News von GOA? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

scheinbar ned =(


----------



## Enoys (8. September 2008)

da bringt mir "war" bei der installation 3 fehler....boah wie ich keine lust hab den ganzen client nochmal zu downloaden...


----------



## Khaleela (8. September 2008)

Tyraelthrax schrieb:


> bei ner 414 gilde bin ich auch dabei ^^



Die Idee gabs im Gamona Forum auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?threadid=3357


----------



## Razzor07 (8. September 2008)

Ich finde es langsam sehr bescheuert. Mal gehen die Server, dann kommt fehler 414 oder der 1301, dann sind die server wieder down.



Die Entwickler hätten wissen müssen das der ANsturm groß ist wenn sie schon so viele Beta keys in die Welt raushauen.


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

Die Gilde 414 Sucht noch aktive kämpfer auf seiten der zerstörung.......................


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

klar müssen halt noch wserver und fraktion ausmachen


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Ich war so nah dran und dann so ne Scheisse. Jetzt ist der Login wieder down. Ich dreh noch ab.


----------



## Drowne (8. September 2008)

Alvia schrieb:


> gibts denn keine aktuellen News von GOA?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DOCH!!!!

414






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

dann mach ich die gilde 1301 auf ordnung seite =D


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

bin bei der gilde  dabei welcher server und wer macht auf(ingame name)?


----------



## Tyraelthrax (8. September 2008)

auf welchem server wollen wir 414 denn ansiedeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Moin,
bin ich der einzige der kein captcha bild mehr bekommt?


----------



## Baldoran (8. September 2008)

oh nein !
ich logg mich ein ...
hab server ausgewählt ..
und ZACK !
windows musste heruntergefahren werden (diese blaue fehlermeldung)
die welt ist gegen mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanastar (8. September 2008)

Wuff2000 schrieb:


> _Link entfernt_ will auch nen punkt haben wenigstens erst mal einen.



Ähm, du hast nicht gelesen, was mit den Anderen passiert ist, die diese Links gepostet haben?

Mal zurück zum Thema: Bei mir heißt es seit einigen Minuten wieder das die Authentifizierungsserver offline sind. Also ich denke, das wird wohl nix mehr...


----------



## Nemth (8. September 2008)

Alvia schrieb:


> gibts denn keine aktuellen News von GOA?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm denke nicht, wenn wir wenigstens aufgeklärt werden würden, aber die wollen uns wohl noch zappeln lassen, naja ich hau mich jetzt in die falle, wird heute wahrscheinlich eh nichts mehr....

so long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

server hm keine ahnung erstma reinkommen ^^ Xoban werde ich auch ingame heissen


----------



## Tazmal (8. September 2008)

JEAH

WIE GEIL

hätte nur noch den fucking key mit JA bestätigen müssen, hatte 4x ein 414 fehler und danach war login down, fette sache

GZ goa


----------



## Thront (8. September 2008)

haltet durch männer... ihr söhne von buffed..


----------



## Khaleela (8. September 2008)

Tyraelthrax schrieb:


> auf welchem server wollen wir 414 denn ansiedeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Seite is Chaos/Dunkelelfen/Grünhäute und Server: Kemmler 

Siehe auch http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?threadid=3357


----------



## Gortek (8. September 2008)

So, ich hau's nun auch ins Bett. War n entäuschender Start. Hat man über 5 Monate ne CE PO zuhause und ein paar Tage zuvor hauen die noch OB-Keys raus wie im Ausverkauf, damit heute alles versaut wird. Meine Fresse, aber bei sovielen Keys war ja klar dass es probleme geben wird. 

Fazit:

GOA ihr habt Mist gebaut und ziemlich euer Image befleckt. Hätte Probleme auf'm Server erwartet, weil Beta, aber im Login schon den ganzen Tag zu scheitern, neee, das habt ihr voll versaut.

Cheers


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

ok xoban dein erster gildemember is bereit


----------



## thorda (8. September 2008)

ah ich weiss jetzt was die testen... die würfelroutine ... leider kommt da immer nur 414 oder 1103. Das is der Bug der in dieser Beta getestet wird.... erst wer ne 1000 rollt darf einloggen.......


----------



## Tikume (8. September 2008)

Nur mal als Info .. wer hier diese Porno Links spammed fliegt.


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (8. September 2008)

wir sollten eine Warhammer Fehlercode- Selbsthilfegruppe gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Herr Horst was ist ihr Problem? Wollen sie sich heute öffnen?"

"Ja ich werde mich öffnen"

*kleiner Applaus*

"Also es ist so, seit Sonntag 8 Uhr 30 bin ich wach und versuche weiterzukommen...aber da ist dieser...dieser *bricht in Tränen aus*

"Herr Horst, wenn sie nicht wollen, müssen sie nicht."

"Nein schon gut...also da ist dieser..dieser Code. 414. Er...er verfolgt mich. Überall hin. Egal ob Registrierungspage, oder beim Einloggen...er ist einfach überall. Seitdem bekomme ich ihn nicht mehr aus dem Kopf"

"So geht es uns allen hier. Sie sind unter Gleichgesinnten. Sie können uns alles erzählen. Bis jetzt haben sie das sehr gut gemacht."

*Herr Horst bricht in einen Anfall von Wut aus und schreit wütend um sich, greift sich einen Stuhl und erschlägt den Gruppenleiter*

Am nächsten Tag die Schlagzeilen in der Zeitung: "414 für Mord verantwortlich gemacht. Ermittlungen zufolge soll die Inkompetenz von GOA schuld an der Tragödie haben. Weiter auf Seite 414"


----------



## dillan-caine (8. September 2008)

Sooooo geschafft

Als Tipp für alle anderen:

Wenn ihr nach mehrmaligem vergewaltigen des Login Buttons bis zur Key eingabe kommt, gebt den Key ein, klickt auf bestätigen, schiebt das Fenster mit der Fehlermeldung zur Seite und wartet. Dann kommt irgendwann (mit Glück) die Abfrage ob du wirklich den Key benutzten willst. Klickt auf Ja, und die neue Fehlermeldung auf Seite...
Ich hab versehentlich auf Ok geklickt und war wieder, ausgeloggt auf der HP... Nach 5 Minuten hab ich versucht WAR zu starten und mich einzuloggen. Siehe da, der Patch wird geladen.

Ich hoffe das nun alles geklappt hat

Viel Glück euch allen

Gruss


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

so, ich bin mal wieder im willkommens bildschirm. ja und der cd-key derzeit mal wieder nicht verfügbar. ich raste aus.


----------



## dillan-caine (8. September 2008)

Schon 15 %. Dieser Tipp war der Hammer =)


----------



## Mikell (8. September 2008)

Also Aktueller Status:
Mein PC: 
- Mein Acc zu (711)
- Neuer Acc wartet seit 13 Uhr auf mail via gmx
- Acc vom Bruder kommt ab und an rein zur Schlüsseleingabe

Bruder PC:
- mein ACC zu (711)
- Acc vom Bruder gesperrt (Hat statt [Key] Knopf unter Anmeldung [Profil] Knopt)

dumdideldum  :>


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

man ich bin schon so angepisst das ich beim cs-spielen wahllos leute beleidige und vom server gekickt werde.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thidus (8. September 2008)

looool wollte gerad off,guck nochmal ins e-mail fach und tadaaaa bestätigungs mail,nu patched der patchende patcher ^.^


----------



## Hannes1887 (8. September 2008)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt !

Nach Stunden des klickens und wartens ist es vollbracht, ich bin drin!

cu ingame


----------



## Tazmal (8. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa

ICH BIN DRIN.

ENDLICH

Der Downloader lädt den patch, scheinbar waren die letzten beiden 414 fehler garkeine fehler sondern der key ging trotzdem durch

geht verdammt schnell, schon 30 mb von 190


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

ich will auch mal glück...


----------



## Thidus (8. September 2008)

schlagartig still geworden,nu funzt es bei uns allen wa?^^


----------



## Hannes1887 (8. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa
> 
> ICH BIN DRIN.
> 
> ...



hatte genau das gleiche, bin jetzt bei 82% hoffentlich kommt Onkel 414 nie wieder


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

LOL jetzt will ich mich einloggen und bekomme "Falsches Login" 

mal ganz was neues.

Soooo und mal wieder im Willkommen-Bildschirm.


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

NEIN bei mir ned


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

LiquidShokk schrieb:


> man ich bin schon so angepisst das ich beim cs-spielen wahllos leute beleidige und vom server gekickt werde....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine Armseligkeit tut mir wirklich Leid für dich.


----------



## Tazmal (8. September 2008)

Fredez schrieb:


> ich will auch mal glück...



goa arbeitet daran, die page wird immer besser

p.s hab nen beta key über falls wer pech hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thidus (8. September 2008)

Fredez schrieb:


> NEIN bei mir ned




ups sry :-/


----------



## bmorph (8. September 2008)

wie wärs mit gildennamen "survived 414"


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> schlagartig still geworden,nu funzt es bei uns allen wa?^^


Nö ich war noch net mal bei der Keyeingabe bisher. -.-


----------



## Sasamur (8. September 2008)

Warte jetzt 16 Stunden -.-       Hab´s mit 4 E-mails probiert und eine bekommen, abe da war der acc geperrt -.-

Fuck off


----------



## Elunir (8. September 2008)

bei mir immer noch nix


----------



## Nemth (8. September 2008)

wahnsinn ich konnte mich registrieren, jetzt warte ich auf die email, naja gute nacht^^


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

OHMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wenn ich reinkomme und auf CD-Key klicke kommt JEDES MAL "Derzeit nicht verfügbar". Das kanns doch echt langsam nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Alasken (8. September 2008)

kann mir einer bestätigen das er nachm spielstart server sieht ? ich bin im spiel aber seh gottverdammt keiner server-.- fuck off goa


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Deine Armseligkeit tut mir wirklich Leid für dich.



Owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab grde den Patcher gestartet, will mich einloggen und er erzählt mir mein Passwort wäre invalid. 
Jetzt ist der Acc gesperrt bevor ich überhaupt online war. 
Da legst di nieder.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht einmal einen Acc :/


----------



## Sanastar (8. September 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> schlagartig still geworden,nu funzt es bei uns allen wa?^^



Leider nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OrangePlus (8. September 2008)

Du bist momentan nich authentifiziert...

mal wieder ne abwechslung zu 414... häng immer noch bei der bestätigung des keys


----------



## Thidus (8. September 2008)

weiß nit ob der tipp schonmal kam oder es was hilft:
wenn ihr bis zur key eingabe kommt und auf weiter klickt bzw key überprüfen und dann der fehler kommt nicht auf den fehler sondern wieder auf key überprüfen klicken,das selbe wenn der dann nach der bestätigung fragt,so hab ichs gemacht.

hoffe hilft vll jmd =)


----------



## Derail (8. September 2008)

Ich würe mich mal gerne einloggen um den Key zu reggen, aber das geht ja leider nicht.

Naja, die Nacht ist noch jung !


----------



## Mikell (8. September 2008)

dillan-caine schrieb:


> Sooooo geschafft
> 
> Als Tipp für alle anderen:
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich nun auch hinn bekommen. Seitdem hängt der Patcher bei der "Produktpatch wird gestartet..." Meldung fest, naja, was ein Glück muss mein Bruder morgen früh Arbeiten =)


----------



## Alasken (8. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> kann mir einer bestätigen das er nachm spielstart server sieht ? ich bin im spiel aber seh gottverdammt keiner server-.- fuck off goa



bump mich selbst wegen privater wichtigkeit dieses postes ;P


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

wenn ich nur soweit kommen würde,Thidus...


----------



## Klaviaer (8. September 2008)

Bei mir ist Fehler 1103 leider zwischen die Key Bestätigung gerast. Naja. Noch bisschen warten.

*Vote Fehler 300!* Er wird uns retten!


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

ich hab es endlich geschafft mir einen Account zu erstellen und darf jetzt wahrscheinlich bis Freitag warten bis die Bestätigungsemail kommt...


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Ich bekomm nur noch Fehler 1103 wenn ich versuche mich einzuloggen.


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Man ich komm jetz gar nichtmehr bis zur key eingabe...Kommt jedes mal das der Login ncht möglich ist, das regt mich noch mehr auf als dieser 414 mist^^


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

OMG 
JAAAAAAAAAAAA
ER
PATCHT
JAAAAAAAAAAAA
GOTT
ENDLICH
<3<3<3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

naja ich kann nichtmal einloggen da immer da steht das die Login Server down sind. Schon die Registrierung war ein glückstreffer....


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

mit welchem browser schafft ihr das opera ff oda IE??


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

gamona gibs ne gilden erröffnung der gilde ERROR 414 Sind jetzt schon mehrere leute der gilde beigetreten,,^^ ich auch wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

is schonwieder rum? bei mir kommt wieder dieses "anmelden nich möglich"- fenster


----------



## K2DaC (8. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> ich hab es endlich geschafft mir einen Account zu erstellen und darf jetzt wahrscheinlich bis Freitag warten bis die Bestätigungsemail kommt...


THX, habs gleich probiert und im ersten anlauf geschafft mich zu reggen. Ich warte mit dir auf die mail <3 mist, ganze wohnung is schon sauber, ob ich um die uhrzeit anfangen sollte die fenster zu putzen ?


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Mikell schrieb:


> Das hatte ich nun auch hinn bekommen. Seitdem hängt der Patcher bei der "Produktpatch wird gestartet..." Meldung fest, naja, was ein Glück muss mein Bruder morgen früh Arbeiten =)



Wie lange musstet ihr so warten?


----------



## Thidus (8. September 2008)

ich habs mit firefox geschafft.........mag euch garnit verlassen da hat man ja nen richtig schlechtes gewissen....^^


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

Hab auch den Fehler 1103
was bedeutet der überhaupt?
ist doch voll gammelig -.-


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Das Anmelden nicht Möglich Fenster kommt immer bei mir... nach 20 minuten dauerklicken konnte ich mich dann registrieren =) aber weiter bin ich leider noch nicht da ich die Email nicht bekomme um die Registrierung abzuschließen


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Fenrik schrieb:


> Man ich komm jetz gar nichtmehr bis zur key eingabe...Kommt jedes mal das der Login ncht möglich ist, das regt mich noch mehr auf als dieser 414 mist^^



Geht mir genau so. Es passiert immer eine der 3 Varianten:

1. Login derzeit nicht möglich

2. 1103 Fehler vor Login

3. Bei Klick auf CD-Key erscheint "Derzeit nicht möglich" und die Seite wird schwarz


OHHHHHHHHH MEIN GOTT!!!!!!!! UND WIEDER CD-KEY DERZEIT NICHT VERFÜGBAR!!!!!!!!

und wieder login derzeit nicht verfügbar... okay jetzt wirds lächerlich


----------



## Murradin (8. September 2008)

ich bekomme bis jetzt noch gar nix : Login im moment nicht möglich---       ich krieg die krise...  ich hatte nich mal nen grund meinen betakey auszupacken^^
is doch alles kacke...-.-


----------



## xXxOwnedxXx (8. September 2008)

Loginserver total off...


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

was kommt nach " Gültigkeit des Keys Überprüfen?"


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Thidus schrieb:


> ich habs mit firefox geschafft.........mag euch garnit verlassen da hat man ja nen richtig schlechtes gewissen....^^



Du gehst, ich komme: kein personenverlust hier im chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 edit: forum meinte ich, aber das kann man schon fast als chat betrachten^^
Werd das ganze so bis 4 uhr probieren hab zum glück ferien


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

K2DaC schrieb:


> THX, habs gleich probiert und im ersten anlauf geschafft mich zu reggen. Ich warte mit dir auf die mail <3 mist, ganze wohnung is schon sauber, ob ich um die uhrzeit anfangen sollte die fenster zu putzen ?



He he bin gespannt wer die Email zuerst bekommt =)


----------



## Thidus (8. September 2008)

Fredez schrieb:


> was kommt nach " Gültigkeit des Keys Überprüfen?"





nochmal drunter ne bestätigung wo de auf ja klickst und dann kriegst ne e-mail das du freigeschaltet bist


----------



## Hannes1887 (8. September 2008)

wtf

100% gepatched, alles läuft und dann >>

*" d3dx9_34.dll "*


Hat jemand Rat oder das gleiche Problem ? 

Hilfe!


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

Leute, nicht aufgeben, bei mir hats grad geklappt, nur den tipp bei der cd-key-seite befolgen.
Hab mich grad einloggen können nachdem ich zig-quadtrillomillioniarden mal einloggen gespammt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ogog, hab schon 4% ^^
@ vorposter: Directx updaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

JA bald geschafft hoffe ich
es kommt zwar fehler 4.......
aber ich mach immer wieder auf überprüfen
richtig so oder?


----------



## Derail (8. September 2008)

Eben konnte ich mich einloggen, doch dann sofort Fehler 300 :s


----------



## Tobit (8. September 2008)

was für ein tip fuego?


----------



## Klaviaer (8. September 2008)

Der Patch beginnt. Geschafft!

*Opfert dem Fehler 300 ein Betatester*


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Stirb Login Button stirb! Du hast keine Chance ich war Diablo Spieler! TODKLICK POWER AKTIVIEREN!!!! xD Irgendwann muss das ja mal funktionieren...


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

Kann man eigentlich die ganze zeit auf einloggen drücken oder muss man das Fenster schließen=?


----------



## Talrin (8. September 2008)

laut der Website bin ich bereits authentifiziert, aber wenn ich mich einloggen will, um den patch zu laden, erscheint nur: authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen

hat noch jmd das prob?


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

Hannes1887 schrieb:


> wtf
> 
> 100% gepatched, alles läuft und dann >>
> 
> ...



Mal ein aktuelles DX9 installieren hilft da


----------



## Akuztik (8. September 2008)

bei diablo konnte man auch einfach gedrückt halten


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

Tobit schrieb:


> was für ein tip fuego?





> Wenn ihr nach mehrmaligem vergewaltigen des Login Buttons bis zur Key eingabe kommt, gebt den Key ein, klickt auf bestätigen, schiebt das Fenster mit der Fehlermeldung zur Seite und wartet. Dann kommt irgendwann (mit Glück) die Abfrage ob du wirklich den Key benutzten willst. Klickt auf Ja, und die neue Fehlermeldung auf Seite...
> Ich hab versehentlich auf Ok geklickt und war wieder, ausgeloggt auf der HP... Nach 5 Minuten hab ich versucht WAR zu starten und mich einzuloggen. Siehe da, der Patch wird geladen.



Ne Seite vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: 7% ogog


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

naja immerhin hab ich auf der gc ca. ne stunde gespielt xD ..son mist ey


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Ich hab nur einmal geschafft den Key einzugeben, dann kam ein Fehler und aus Reflex hab ich den weggeklickt obwohl man das ja nicht soll. Ich könnte kotzen... jetzt geht garnix mehr.


----------



## Tobit (8. September 2008)

alles klar^^


----------



## Hannes1887 (8. September 2008)

nrg schrieb:


> Mal ein aktuelles DX9 installieren hilft da



danke hat geholfen und ich bin endlich endlich INGAME !!!!!!!! *juhu


----------



## Alasken (8. September 2008)

ich rast aus alle sehen server nur ich net omfg


----------



## Muy87 (8. September 2008)

das spiel läuft echt extreeeeem gut! 
400x besser als in der "alten" closed beta.

ich genieße die ingame luft nochmal ohne euch nups, nehme einen tiefen zug von meinem revolverqualm und gehe weiter schlachten.

HAIL


----------



## Klaviaer (8. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur einmal geschafft den Key einzugeben, dann kam ein Fehler und aus Reflex hab ich den weggeklickt obwohl man das ja nicht soll. Ich könnte kotzen... jetzt geht garnix mehr.



Nein wnen Du bis "bestätigen" gekommen bist und darauf geklickt hast ist der 1103 Fehler EGAL! Habe auch nach 10 Minuten Patchfreigabe dann bekommen.


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Hannes1887 schrieb:


> danke hat geholfen und ich bin endlich endlich INGAME !!!!!!!! *juhu



Ich will auch! :'(


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Akuztik schrieb:


> bei diablo konnte man auch einfach gedrückt halten



tja glaub nich das das hier funktioniert^^ Außerdem musste man manchmal auch rechte maustaste drücken


----------



## Madaar (8. September 2008)

So habe meine Warhammer Online Bestellung bei Amazon storniert.
Grund: sonstiges - unfähigkeit GOAs.

Euch noch viel Spass bei diesem Müll.


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Muss man die Seite imemr "Neu Laden" nachdem die Meldung kam "Login derzeit nicht möglich"?!



> So habe meine Warhammer Online Bestellung bei Amazon storniert.
> Grund: sonstiges - unfähigkeit GOAs.
> 
> Euch noch viel Spass bei diesem Müll.



lol...keine Gedult der Herr !


----------



## Alasken (8. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> Nein wnen Du bis "bestätigen" gekommen bist und darauf geklickt hast ist der 1103 Fehler EGAL! Habe auch nach 10 Minuten Patchfreigabe dann bekommen.



jo war bei mir auch so aber ich seh ums verecken keine serer liste omfg ....


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Kann mir jm sagen wie lange man "normalerweise" auf die Bestätigungsemail von einer Neuregistrierung wartet? (nicht die Email bei der KEy eingabe)


----------



## Bahlos (8. September 2008)

Hehe im alten Sparta waren es 300 Soldaten die sich einer überzahl von Feinden gegenübergestelt hat.
Im Jahre 2008 ist es eine 414 Fehlermeldung !


----------



## OrangePlus (8. September 2008)

hmmm lol wtf

wollt schon aufgeben, weil ich nur noch fehler bekommen hab beim key aber ich hab zufällig den patcher offen gelassen und bin dann was essen holen gegangen

jetzt schau ich grad in die taskleiste und es steht 62% ?!! hatte eigendlich damit gerechnet dass er wieder abbricht und sagt nicht authentifiziert...


----------



## dillan-caine (8. September 2008)

Falls es jemanen interessiert. Ich spiele jetzt auf Carroburg. Zerstörung. Caithlyn ist der Name. 

Hoffe bei euch klappt das bald und wir können alle zusammen zocken. 

Hoffe euch hat auch der Tipp geholfen, den hatte ich aus nem anderen Forum, bei mir hat es sofort geklappt. 

greetz Dillan


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Den 414, der nach der Keyeingabe kommt soll man also ignorieren und der Rest ploppt dann einfach auf? Wie lange soll ich auf den Rest warten?


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

soll ich beim überprüfen des keys iimmer weiter amchen trotz errors?


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

wie is das mim einloggen? klappt das auch nur durch knopf.drück.spam? also bevor man den beta.key eingeben kann...


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> Nein wnen Du bis "bestätigen" gekommen bist und darauf geklickt hast ist der 1103 Fehler EGAL! Habe auch nach 10 Minuten Patchfreigabe dann bekommen.



Ja ich habs leider nicht geschafft, den Key komplett einzugeben.

cool, in einem IE fenster hab ich den 1103er und im anderen "login derzeit nicht möglich" L O L


----------



## Klaviaer (8. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Kann mir jm sagen wie lange man "normalerweise" auf die Bestätigungsemail von einer Neuregistrierung wartet? (nicht die Email bei der KEy eingabe)



Die Authenti Mail brauchte bei mir 2:30 Stunden. Und nochmal 3 um ausgeführt zu werden. Roll it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthuk (8. September 2008)

habs geschafft bin durchgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie auch immer jetzt heissts patchen und durchstarten hoffe das geht schnell über die bühne will wenigstens meinen char erstellen bevor ich in die kiste springe ^^


----------



## Mirakel (8. September 2008)

danke für den tip, hat geklappt wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

FueGo &#12471; bei mir bleibt die seite imma schwarz


----------



## OrangePlus (8. September 2008)

btw nach 14h warten ....


----------



## Sanastar (8. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> Nein wnen Du bis "bestätigen" gekommen bist und darauf geklickt hast ist der 1103 Fehler EGAL! Habe auch nach 10 Minuten Patchfreigabe dann bekommen.



Huch, E-Mail habe ich keine bekommen, aber nach dem Login im Mythic Patcher saugt er jetzt den Patch! Wahoo!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (8. September 2008)

der wahnsinn ich bin der einzige spas hier mit diesem scheis problem das man die server net sehen kann ich geb war echt bald auf ....


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

ICH BIN schon 20 min beim überprüfen des keys und da is son4.. error soll ich einfach OK oder weiter auf überprüfen klikcne?


----------



## ShaDyNHG (8. September 2008)

es patched wuppi ^^


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

beim einloggen: auf einloggen klicken > meldung wegklicken > einloggen > usw bis es klappt
hoffe es hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13% btw


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> Die Authenti Mail brauchte bei mir 2:30 Stunden. Und nochmal 3 um ausgeführt zu werden. Roll it
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alles klar danke dir, also n bischen Pro Evo daddeln =)


----------



## Kaltonas (8. September 2008)

So, dank den Tips key eingegeben, vorgang bestätigt und das rädchen dreht sich.

Mal sehen ab wann ich patchen kann^^


----------



## Razzor07 (8. September 2008)

Juhu So geil. Endlich den Scheiß Key Aktiviert. Und nur noch Patchen ~.~


----------



## bmorph (8. September 2008)

so ich geh etz pennen!
*frust* gn8 und viel glück, dass es über die nacht gefixt wird!!


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Ich sehe immernoch keine Captcha bilder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastamuc (8. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Kann mir jm sagen wie lange man "normalerweise" auf die Bestätigungsemail von einer Neuregistrierung wartet? (nicht die Email bei der KEy eingabe)



würde mich auch interessiern gerade vom wochenende zurück... keine fehlermeldung bis jetzt und regestriert habe ich mich auch gerade, warte gerade auf diese email, aber allzulange kann ich net mehr wach bleiben muss morgen wieder arbeiten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

ohman... login immer noch nicht verfügbar. ich brech gleich ab.


----------



## Oerwein (8. September 2008)

warum kommt bei mir die ganze Zeit "login derzeit nicht möglich"

ich meine es ist 0:30 gibts doch gar nicht mehr und das schlimmste ist, dass ich kein bier mehr habe, das ist doppelt bitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

> ICH BIN schon 20 min beim überprüfen des keys und da is son4.. error soll ich einfach OK oder weiter auf überprüfen klikcne?



NICHT OK KLICKEN
versuch mal den patcher jetzt auszuführen


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> beim einloggen: auf einloggen klicken > meldung wegklicken > einloggen > usw bis es klappt
> hoffe es hilft
> 
> 
> ...






...^^ danke xD ..(wenn man für sowas schon dankbar ist...schämt euch ihr GOA-leute)


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Hmm Todklicken vom Login Button geht nicht...zu viele LP...glaub ich such mir irgenden film den ich nicht schon 10 mal gesehen habe, schau den mir an und probiers dann gaaanz später nochmal. Dieser Login is echtn harter boss...noch härter als 414 und baal zusammen^^ (obwohl ich baal eigentlich leicht fande btw)


----------



## Klaviaer (8. September 2008)

414 auch bekannt als das GoAsche Reich, ist gewillt Dir den Verlust der Datennachschubroute zu zerstören.

Server TIMEOUT!


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

IHR MÜSST DEN LOGIN BUTTON  BIS ZUM LETZEN ERROR ANGREIFEN!!


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Hänge bei "Gültigkeit überprüfen" an nem 414, jemand nen Tipp? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

so jetzt miem anderen pc testen ich werde noch verrückt


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Das schlimmste ist: Ich hab zwei Kumpels von mir Keys gegeben und die zocken schon seit ner halben Stunde während ich mich nicht mal richtig einloggen kann. Das is echt bitter.


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

JO hänge auch da


----------



## Abuso (8. September 2008)

so freunde.. mr. 414 hat gewonnen.
mich hat er jetzt geschlagen.

ich bin dann mal offline. man muss ja morgen wieder arbeiten. man wird sich diese 414 geschichte sicher noch in nen paar jahren erzählen, wenn dann alles läuft und wir veteranen, welche schon unzählige schlachten geschlagen haben, in unseren wohlverdienten ruhestand gehen.

wenn wer behauptet von anfang an dabei gewesen zu sein, dann einfach nach der magischen zahl fragen, denn die kann man nicht vergessen.

mfg abuso


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

HAB dann auf ok gemacht bis jetzt wird weiter überprüft...


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Aus diesem Tag habe ich zwei Sachen mitgenommen:

Erstens : Meine F5 Taste ist hin =)

Zweitens: Der IMBA Endgegner schlecht hin ist 414


----------



## Alasken (8. September 2008)

ach kommt bei euch geht die scheisse doch jetzt wenigstens einer nachm anderen ich hab meinen scheis key aktiviert und bekomm keine serverliste omfg


----------



## Gesulon (8. September 2008)

hat wer noch das problem das das bild für die zeichen nicht angezeigt bekommt ? Also bei mir dreht sich da nur der ladebalken vom flash mehr nicht.....


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

Fenrik schrieb:


> Hmm Todklicken vom Login Button geht nicht...zu viele LP...glaub ich such mir irgenden film den ich nicht schon 10 mal gesehen habe, schau den mir an und probiers dann gaaanz später nochmal. Dieser Login is echtn harter boss...noch härter als 414 und baal zusammen^^ (obwohl ich baal eigentlich leicht fande btw)



Ich hab einfach 'einloggen' gespammt, und dann ging er ganz locker down, man braucht nichtmal gutes equip :=)

16%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

YES! Ich konnte mir gerade einen Acc erstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : jetzt auf die mail warten


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

hey wollen wir nich ne icq- gruppensitzung oder sowas starten xD


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Oh mansen jetz hab ich es zum ersten mal geschafft mich einzuloggen (seit 7std.) klicke auf Cdkey und bäm schwarzer Screen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wuzza


----------



## Tribale (8. September 2008)

Seid ihr euch sicher dass man da sich mal irgendwann einloggen kann? Ich drück geschätzte 1.2 Mio mal auf einloggen und nix passiert...


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

egal wie weit man kommt irgendwan fritzt die Seite wieder ab!


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

Ok ich eröffne einen Raid gegen Mr. 414 wer ist dabei!


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

kmykz schrieb:


> YES! Ich konnte mir gerade einen Acc erstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Freu dich ich warte seit 30 min auf die Bestätigungsemail, andere haben über 2 stunden gewartet -.-


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (8. September 2008)

LiquidShokk schrieb:


> hey wollen wir nich ne icq- gruppensitzung oder sowas starten xD




gute Idee, machst du auf?


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Baldobin schrieb:


> Ok ich eröffne einen Raid gegen Mr. 414 wer ist dabei!



Bin Heiler inv!!!


----------



## Klaviaer (8. September 2008)

Verweise noch einmal auf meinen Post.

300 Ist dein Freund. Nochmal drücken.
414 ist dein Feind. Verbindung verloren.
1103 ist eien geborchen Hitnerachse. Ab in die Werkstatt (Reload)
711 ist nur bei Authentifizierung der E-Mail relevant und steht meistens für "Ich tue so als ob Du ein Fehler hast, aber zähle trozdem." Scheinfehler!


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Baldobin schrieb:


> Ok ich eröffne einen Raid gegen Mr. 414 wer ist dabei!





dabei!




Stelle deftank


----------



## Razzor07 (8. September 2008)

Na super jetzt habe ich meinen Account aktiviert und jetzt sagt er mir vorm Patchen das ordner fehlen omfg


----------



## pixel (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Hänge bei "Gültigkeit überprüfen" an nem 414, jemand nen Tipp?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also soweit ich es bisher verstanden hab.
die fehlermeldung bei seite schieben und ausser acht lassen.
dann einfach die ganze zeit weiter überprüfen.
ich bin dadurch immerhin schon den schritt weitergekommen,
dass ich jetzt bestätigen soll. allerdings klappt der tolle trick da nicht
so wirklich, denn das versuch ich jetzt mit sicherheit schon seit 22.30 uhr :\
aber viel glück beim testen.

gruß


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Es ist 0:36 Uhr und der Login ist immer noch nicht verfügbar??? Das gibts doch nicht.

OH GOTT UND JETZT WIEDER 1103 FEHLER!! Das geht ständig im Wechsel hin und her.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

boa man ich hab kein bock mehr


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

ich komme manchmal bis zum einlogen aber dann ist Schluss, dann kickt mich die seite wieder!Echt verhunzt.


----------



## Kaltonas (8. September 2008)

hatt sich erledigt.

Er patcht^^


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Hmm find keinen gescheiten film...ich level nochn bisschen, setzt en paar skill punkte auf dieses "einloggen" und spamm das dann einfach^^


----------



## Klaviaer (8. September 2008)

Doch der Login geht ab und an! Er stürzt nur gerne schnell wieder ab. Musst das Fenster erwischen.


----------



## kmykz (8. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Freu dich ich warte seit 30 min auf die Bestätigungsemail, andere haben über 2 stunden gewartet -.-



Danke, jetzt kann ich wenigstens was anderes machen während ich warte.

An alle anderen die noch keinen Acc haben und auf Captcha warten : bei mir hat es dann mit dem Internet Explorer
geklappt, 3-4 mal unten auf den Buttons vor und zurück geklickt, dann gings


----------



## pixel (8. September 2008)

Kaltonas schrieb:


> Ich hänge jetzt bei
> 
> Bestätigt ihr diesen Vorgang.
> 
> Gehts da mal weiter oder patcht der client irgendwann?



jo dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie lang hängst du da schon?
auch so 2 stunden bzw. 2 1/2 stunden?


----------



## Mab773 (8. September 2008)

ich häng auch bei cd-key-eingabe...FFS


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

"zeit"-fenster...bevor sich irgendwer wundert....aber alle unter 12 sind schon schlafen oder?


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> egal wie weit man kommt irgendwan fritzt die Seite wieder ab!



Hier is noch Heiler (holy pala) inv!! Hoffentlich droppt der nicht wieder en T-1103 oder T414 set^^


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Hui, da is mal wieder der Willkommen-Bildschirm. Gleich gibts entweder nen 1103 oder ich klick auf Cd-Key und das is nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Klaviaer (8. September 2008)

Kaltonas schrieb:


> Ich hänge jetzt bei
> 
> Bestätigt ihr diesen Vorgang.
> 
> Gehts da mal weiter oder patcht der client irgendwann?



Nach der Key EIngabe Kaltonas?

Dann auf Bestätigen Klicken und circa 15 Minuten warten. Waypatch starten und saugen. Hast es geschafft


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

PLS mal ne antwort auf meine frage:
Was soll ich amchen wenn meim überpreüfen des keys ein error 414 kommt?
weiter überprüfen klicken?


----------



## Kaltonas (8. September 2008)

pixel schrieb:


> jo dito
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei mir waren es jetzt 10 min. musste nur das fehler fenster verschieben und öffters bestätigen bis die meldung kam das der key schon benutzt wurde


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> ich häng auch bei cd-key-eingabe...FFS



Joa, fürchte fast, es liegt an Opera.. Die ganze Kacke mit IE nochmal machen..


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

mit IE hänge ich auch da


----------



## Nailhead (8. September 2008)

bin nach einem verkrampften tasten zehrendem tag nun endlich am patchen. so als tip kann ich noch mitgeben, dass ich nach der cd-key bestätigung ne fehlermeldung bekommen habe (711) aber es wohl trotzdem geht. (zum glück sind noch semesterferien ^^)


----------



## Harkon Met'zel (8. September 2008)

Fredez schrieb:


> PLS mal ne antwort auf meine frage:
> Was soll ich amchen wenn meim überpreüfen des keys ein error 414 kommt?
> weiter überprüfen klicken?



patcher starten und saugen - bei mir hat es geklappt^^

59%


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Jedes Mal wenn der Login klappt kommt direkt bei CD-Key "derzeit nicht verfügbar" das kann doch nicht sein!!!!! ES SCHEISST JEDES MAL AB!!!!

Das is doch ne scheiss Sisyphus Arbeit


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Fredez schrieb:


> PLS mal ne antwort auf meine frage:
> Was soll ich amchen wenn meim überpreüfen des keys ein error 414 kommt?
> weiter überprüfen klicken?





hier die eliten vor und dem jungen helfen hop hop..er is mitten in den feindlichen reihen  und hat eine chance da durzukommen!!!!


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

keine ahnung schätze mal schon


----------



## amon101x (8. September 2008)

Ich hab den überblick verloren :/

habe mir account erstellt udn noch keine email bekommen (vor 30 mins erstellt) bei dem patcher kann ich mich nicht einloggen (auf der war seite einloggen geht ja auch nicht wiels geschlossen ist)

was soll ich nun machen?

ich checks nimma o_O



*HELP PLX!!!*


----------



## pixel (8. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> Nach der Key EIngabe Kaltonas?
> 
> Dann auf Bestätigen Klicken und circa 15 Minuten warten. Waypatch starten und saugen. Hast es geschafft



wenn das denn funktionieren würde ...
seit 22.30 uhr warte ich und ich kann nix dergleichen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (8. September 2008)

ich gebs erstmal auf, gute nacht euch


----------



## Trayz (8. September 2008)

ich hatte die ganze login net möglich unso... nu kam 414 wieder grml danach wieder ... login net möglich... wenn ich morgen nicht zocken kann dann muss irgendwer ne axt von mir spüren I SCHWÖR ALLA ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

So den Login Boss geowned as droppt er: Das T-1103er set...ganz toll das hab ich schon in zichfacher ausführung!


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Wenigstens werde ich das Passwort nie vergessen, so oft wie ich das heut geübt hab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akuztik (8. September 2008)

ich kann mich einloggen und wenn ich dann auf cd-key drücke, alnde ich auf einem schwarzen bildschirm


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (8. September 2008)

amon101x schrieb:


> Ich hab den überblick verloren :/
> 
> habe mir account erstellt udn noch keine email bekommen (vor 30 mins erstellt) bei dem patcher kann ich mich nicht einloggen (auf der war seite einloggen geht ja auch nicht wiels geschlossen ist)
> 
> ...



du musst jetzt auf die Bestätigungsmail warten, dann auf der Homepage einloggen, deinen Key eingeben, nochmal auf ne Mail warten und Patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobit (8. September 2008)

bin jetzt auch bei der bestätigung mit 414 was nun was nun!?!?!? help!!!


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

jetzt geh endlich komm schon liebes war


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

@hakom metzel

ich bin noch bei der cd-key eingabe auf der homepage


----------



## amon101x (8. September 2008)

Jessica_Alba_fan schrieb:


> du musst jetzt auf die Bestätigungsmail warten, dann auf der Homepage einloggen, deinen Key eingeben, nochmal auf ne Mail warten und Patchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und wielang braucht die? =/


----------



## Tribale (8. September 2008)

Hat wer nen Tipp gegen den Blackscrenn nach dem Klicken auf CD-Key Eingabe ?


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

nnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

was is wenn sich dass rädchen dreht? weiter drücken oder dann warten?


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (8. September 2008)

amon101x schrieb:


> und wielang braucht die? =/



unterschiedlich...bei einigen hat es mehrere Stunden gedauert...


----------



## Nôdin (8. September 2008)

so ich konnte auch endlich meinen key eingeben hab jedoch auch nun die fehlermeldung 414. Diese hab ich jedoch ignoriert und das fenster beiseite gescoben. Nun hab cih meinen key bestätigt aber es passiert nix weiter.... Wie ist die weitere Vorgehensweise?


----------



## Mab773 (8. September 2008)

ah ok. tipp an alle: probiert euch per patcher einzuloggen, hatte dauernd bestätigen geklickt (IMMER 414 meldung), konnte aber einloggen. also ist der key registriert, bei mir


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

es lädt


----------



## DoMar (8. September 2008)

bin jetzt in meinem acc, aber wenn ich auf cd-key registrieren klicke dann passiert nüx. Lasst mich raten erneut versuchen mich einzuloggen?-.-


----------



## Trayz (8. September 2008)

so leute cih geh jetzt eine rauchen...dann nochmal probieren und dann mit meiner faust die wand traktieren und dann wegen den schmerzen ohnmächtig ins bett fallen ... also mal auf gut deutsch gesagt....

HAUNSE!


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> ah ok. tipp an alle: probiert euch per patcher einzuloggen, hatte dauernd bestätigen geklickt (IMMER 414 meldung), konnte aber einloggen. also ist der key registriert, bei mir



Wie? "Per Patcher einloggen"? Wie geht das?


----------



## Harkon Met'zel (8. September 2008)

Fredez schrieb:


> @hakom metzel
> 
> ich bin noch bei der cd-key eingabe auf der homepage



die seite ist bei mir noch parallel offen - mit der fehlermeldung 414

ich hab dann einfach den patcher geöffnet und eingeloggt -> hat geklappt


----------



## Mab773 (8. September 2008)

DoMar schrieb:


> bin jetzt in meinem acc, aber wenn ich auf cd-key registrieren klicke dann passiert nüx. Lasst mich raten erneut versuchen mich einzuloggen?-.-


nein 414 errors wegklicken und die restlichen ignorieren (nach unten ziehen, den error, weiter klicken, wenn du weiter klicken kannst ,dauert bissel)


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

Kann es sein dass der Login auf der War-Europe.de-Seite wiedermal nicht geht?


----------



## Derail (8. September 2008)

Ich war eben drinne dann Blackscreen und fertig...

Ich mach mir jetzt nen Eis zieh mir nen Film rein und dann schaun ma  weiter !


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Ohman... bis 1 Uhr nachts haben die das noch nicht gefixed. Unglaublich.

Und wenn sich das Rad mal dreht, gibts direkt nen 110er. Fuck off.


----------



## Akuztik (8. September 2008)

hab code eingegeben, dann kam code 1103, habe ihn beiseite geschoben.

Dann stand da" sind sie sicher", hab ich Ja gedrückt.

Jetzt dreht sich das Rad wieder..soll ich einfach warten`?


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

öhm wie macht man n zitat?^^


----------



## Paymakalir (8. September 2008)

Ich häng beim bestätigen des Vorgangs, aber es kommt immer wieder 414.


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Ok...Login Boss wieder down...nächster Boss: Der Cd-Key-Button boss: mist ich komm nicht zur cd-key eingabe :<


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass der Login auf der War-Europe.de-Seite wiedermal nicht geht?


Juob


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

amon101x schrieb:


> und wielang braucht die? =/



Bei mir jetzt länger als 12 Stunden


----------



## Percard (8. September 2008)

Bei mir komme IMMER login derzeit nicht möglich....


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Fredez schrieb:


> öhm wie macht man n zitat?^^




so


----------



## Tobit (8. September 2008)

ES PATCHT ICH KACK AB !!!!! !WOHOOOOO!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Huh... und mal wieder der Willkommen-Bildschirm. Scheisst ja eh gleich wieder ab... passt


----------



## mastamuc (8. September 2008)

jo bin nun auch regestriert kann mich aber nicht einlogen kommt folgende meldung

LOGIN DERZEIT NICHT MÖGLICH WIR ENTSCHULDIGEN DIE UNANEHMLICHKEITEN

da manche ja weiter sind wollte ich nur fragen ob der ab und an geht oder der komplett runtergefahren wurde.... ??

ich check gar nix mehr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unrealwar (8. September 2008)

Also ich hab gut 6 mails bekommen alles mit verschiedenen Loginnamen hab eine davon aktiviert und wenn ich dann auf der war page einloggen will kommt login derzeit nicht möglich oder nen Fehler 1103 oder so. Also ich konnt meinen key noch nirgends eingeben. Weiss jemand einen Rat bzw. hat jemand das selbe problem?


----------



## DoMar (8. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> nein 414 errors wegklicken und die restlichen ignorieren (nach unten ziehen, den error, weiter klicken, wenn du weiter klicken kannst ,dauert bissel)




da kommt aber gar nix ich kann auf registrieren klicken wie ich will der lädt nix da steht direkt fertig im browser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

ah toll
was muss ich da amchen?^^


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (8. September 2008)

mastamuc schrieb:


> jo bin nun auch regestriert kann mich aber nicht einlogen kommt folgende meldung
> 
> LOGIN DERZEIT NICHT MÖGLICH WIR ENTSCHULDIGEN DIE UNANEHMLICHKEITEN
> 
> ...



jop, ab und zu geht er kurz


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

DIE CD-KEY EINGABE!!!! BITTE GEH JETZT!! BITTE


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

Akuztik schrieb:


> hab code eingegeben, dann kam code 1103, habe ihn beiseite geschoben.
> 
> Dann stand da" sind sie sicher", hab ich Ja gedrückt.
> 
> Jetzt dreht sich das Rad wieder..soll ich einfach warten`?




probier mal den patcher auszuführen und dich da einzuloggen, et voila: es patcht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harkon Met'zel (8. September 2008)

Paymakalir schrieb:


> Ich häng beim bestätigen des Vorgangs, aber es kommt immer wieder 414.



lass dei seite offen und starte den patcher - einloggen(beim patcher) und es geht^^

100% i zock jetz erstma


----------



## Tobit (8. September 2008)

so error 414 is endlich auf Farmstatus, patch is bei 10% ich muss zwar morgen um 6 uhr aufstehn!!! but WAYNE!!!!!


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

Ich komme in die VERDAMMTE SCHEI?E NICHT REIN *MEGACONFUSE*


----------



## Akuztik (8. September 2008)

Akuztik schrieb:


> hab code eingegeben, dann kam code 1103, habe ihn beiseite geschoben.
> 
> Dann stand da" sind sie sicher", hab ich Ja gedrückt.
> 
> Jetzt dreht sich das Rad wieder..soll ich einfach warten`?




???


----------



## DoMar (8. September 2008)

1103 nach unten ziehen richtig ?^^


----------



## Mab773 (8. September 2008)

Akuztik schrieb:


> hab code eingegeben, dann kam code 1103, habe ihn beiseite geschoben.
> 
> Dann stand da" sind sie sicher", hab ich Ja gedrückt.
> 
> Jetzt dreht sich das Rad wieder..soll ich einfach warten`?


ja genau, habe ca. 30 mal ja geklickt, irgendwann hab ich versucht einzuloggen per launcher
dann konnt ich patch ziehen, 2min später mail im briefkasten, ding key freigeschaltet


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Fredez schrieb:


> ah toll
> was muss ich da amchen?^^





siehst du bei den anderen beiträgen unten rechts "Zitieren" ? da drückst du drauf ....-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ca. hier


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

thx


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

okay... das gültigkeitsrad dreht sich

das fenster mit dem fehler hab ich weggeschoben.


----------



## pixel (8. September 2008)

leute, die tipps mit dem weiterklicken und fehlermeldung ignorieren usw. sind ja schön und gut.
jetzt ist die frage, wenn ich beim bestätigen bin und da die 414 hab, bringt es dann was da die ganze zeit
weiter rumzuklicken oder sollte man dann nicht besser versuchen sich neu einzuloggen?
ich klick seit 3 stunden die 414 weg und immer wieder auf "Ja" bestätigen aber es hilft halt alles nix.
idee? bzw. antwort bitte!


----------



## Akuztik (8. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> ja genau, habe ca. 30 mal ja geklickt, irgendwann hab ich versucht einzuloggen per launcher
> dann konnt ich patch ziehen, 2min später mail im briefkasten, ding key freigeschaltet




ok dann klicke ich jetzt bis 1 uhr auf ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

36% and still patching, 
Nicht aufgeben oder schlafen gehen, ihr bisher glücklosen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es geht, ihr müsst nur geduldig sein!
ogog, ich will heute noch n paar gute gegner ^^


----------



## Tobit (8. September 2008)

ich bin entzückt es patcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

wieder wach-.-
und immer noch nicht besser kotz würg


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Okay... das Rad für die Gültigkeit dreht sich immer noch bzw. ich musste es nochmal anklicken. Mal schauen.


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

sandman, is bei mir schon seit 1,5h so


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

Kann mich ned einloggen und Key reggen, so langsam müsst es ja mal besser werden... omg


----------



## Mab773 (8. September 2008)

pixel schrieb:


> leute, die tipps mit dem weiterklicken und fehlermeldung ignorieren usw. sind ja schön und gut.
> jetzt ist die frage, wenn ich beim bestätigen bin und da die 414 hab, bringt es dann was da die ganze zeit
> weiter rumzuklicken oder sollte man dann nicht besser versuchen sich neu einzuloggen?
> ich klick seit 3 stunden die 414 weg und immer wieder auf "Ja" bestätigen aber es hilft halt alles nix.
> idee? bzw. antwort bitte!


siehe meinen post ^^


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

man ich schaff das nicht


----------



## Paymakalir (8. September 2008)

Ich hab genau das selbe Problem wie Pixel, nur noch nicht so lange. Ich klicke auf bestätigen "Ja", dann dreht sich das Rad und ich bin wieder bei bestätigen oder sogar wieder beim Überprüfen.
Es ist zum Heulen!


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Fredez schrieb:


> sandman, is bei mir schon seit 1,5h so



man... wie oft muss man jetzt bitte die gültigkeit prüfen bis dieses fenster mit "ja" erscheint? ^^

Ich klick es schon zum dritten mal an.


----------



## Tobit (8. September 2008)

54% and still patching, schlafen kann man wenn man tot is ^^

WAR is coming!!!!!


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

wenn ich mal in acc on komme dann hört das rad nicht auf zudrehen sobald ich auf cd key gehe wird die seite schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weis einer was??


----------



## RaVEaeL (8. September 2008)

Mittlerweile bin ich so frustriert das ich Hellgate installe^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

Ich warte immer noch auf die Mail damn -.-


----------



## HappyChaos (8. September 2008)

naja also einige haben wohl echt glück,ich häng immer noch an der kack captcha,dem dummen sicherheitscode bild fest-.-


----------



## Madaar (8. September 2008)

Das Spiel ist für mich erledigt.
Bestellung storniert.


----------



## toturien (8. September 2008)

Hey da wo ich meinen Key eigebene muss des öffnet sich einfach net kann mir jemand mal bitte helfen??


----------



## Mab773 (8. September 2008)

Tobit schrieb:


> 54% and still patching, schlafen kann man wenn man tot is ^^
> 
> WAR is coming!!!!!


85%, owned


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

Paymakalir schrieb:


> Ich hab genau das selbe Problem wie Pixel, nur noch nicht so lange. Ich klicke auf bestätigen "Ja", dann dreht sich das Rad und ich bin wieder bei bestätigen oder sogar wieder beim Überprüfen.
> Es ist zum Heulen!



Führ mal den war-patcher jetzt aus und  logg dich dort ein, und es sollte patchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/E: 43%
WAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

der warpatcher... was warn des nochmal???


----------



## Tobit (8. September 2008)

Madaar schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist für mich erledigt.
> Bestellung storniert.



!? wegen der open beta!? ololol, solang das nich so am release tag is is doch alles okay


----------



## Mab773 (8. September 2008)

Fredez schrieb:


> der warpatcher... was warn des nochmal???


das ding was aufm desk is ^^


----------



## m0ses (8. September 2008)

Jetzt war ich bereits bei der eingabe des beta keys und plötzlich kommt fehler 1103 und bin wieder abgemeldet, und wie kann es anders sein. die login server sind down. meine geduld ist echt schon lange nicht mehr so strapaziert worden :/.


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (8. September 2008)

oh man ich wart immer noch auf die mail...achja wie lange hat bei euch die zweite mail gedauert?


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

so siehts bei mi aus ich komm net weiter das is nachdem einlogen vor dem keyeingeben nach einem fehlercode 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol wos jetzt mein bild


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

achso ne da kann ich mich ned einloggen =(


----------



## Tobit (8. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> 85%, owned


gut ding will weile haben^^ mittlerweile fast 12 stunden, but wayne^^


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

puh... mal sehen wie oft ich jetzt die gültigkeit des keys prüfen lassen muss, bis ich das fenster mit "ja" bekomme...


----------



## Paymakalir (8. September 2008)

OMG! Er patcht! Es ist wie Mab773 gesagt hat, irgendwann nach dem Bestätigen funktionierts.
Es scheint wohl wirklich ne Glückssache zu sein, bis man in das Zeifenster reinrutscht wo es funktioniert.


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

welche zweite Mail?


----------



## Mab773 (8. September 2008)

Jessica_Alba_fan schrieb:


> oh man ich wart immer noch auf die mail...achja wie lange hat bei euch die zweite mail gedauert?


gute frage. nach dem 30. mal ja klicken war die mail im briefkasten


----------



## Sytrex (8. September 2008)

ne kleine frage:
ich komm grad erst wieder heim und seh , dass ich zwar regestriert bin, meine regestrierung aber noch nicht bestätigen konnte. dh ich kann mich auch nirgends einlogen und den key eingeben (kann sich überhaupt jemand einlogen) also hab ich noch ne chance den patch heute zu ziehen oder geht da nix mehr?

grüße


----------



## unrealwar (8. September 2008)

oh mann ich kann nicht den betakey eingeben weil ich mich nicht einloggen kann obwohl ich meherer bestätigungsmails für meinen account erhalten hab sind die loginserver wieder down oder was?


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

also bei mir is der login server wieder total down....


----------



## DoMar (8. September 2008)

Übertrage Daten von www.war-europe.com und das schon die ganze zeit keine fehlermeldung gar nix


----------



## Tobit (8. September 2008)

bei mir kam garkeine 2te mail, patcht auch so


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

unrealwar schrieb:


> oh mann ich kann nicht den betakey eingeben weil ich mich nicht einloggen kann obwohl ich meherer bestätigungsmails für meinen account erhalten hab sind die loginserver wieder down oder was?



Joa.


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

WTF ist Fehler 711 xD


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

Fredez schrieb:


> der warpatcher... was warn des nochmal???



Festplatte, wo dus installiert hast/Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning/warpatch.exe
dürfte das sein


----------



## Akuztik (8. September 2008)

ES PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATCH JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## Jolin (8. September 2008)

So bei mir hats nun auch geklappt, zufällig bis zur CD Key eingabe gekommen 1013 ignoriert und dann key eingegeben und gewartet^^

Nun läuft der Patch Download!


----------



## Nôdin (8. September 2008)

jaaa 87% hab schon net mehr dran geglaubt.... hoffe ich komm jetzt auch ins spiel


----------



## Tobit (8. September 2008)

84% wohoooo war is coming  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

juhuhu seit 15 stunden ein neuer fehler 1103!! 414 ade!


----------



## Tribale (8. September 2008)

So, Betsätigungsrad dreht sich nach dem Cd-Key, Fehlermeldung nciht wegclicken... Kann ich jetzt schon patchen?


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

mano will auch ! war brav hab nur 1 stunde pause gemacht


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

Bei mir steht auf war-europe immernoch: Login derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen usn für die Unannehmlichkeiten. Hab jetzt schon zigmal geklickt.


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

gz an die neu-patchlinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



48% 
WAR ich komme ^^

@ vorposter:
Weitermachen, irgendwann klappts auch ^^


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

ich komm net ma zu der seite wo ich meinen key eingeben könnte


----------



## Nôdin (8. September 2008)

ich hab gewartet bis er gesagt hat das der key frei ist dann konnt ich patchen...


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Madaar schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist für mich erledigt.
> Bestellung storniert.





lol




*414 Raucherpause ...gogo große aktion!*


----------



## Micha0901 (8. September 2008)

Tobit schrieb:


> !? wegen der open beta!? ololol, solang das nich so am release tag is is doch alles okay




Hmm..bei GOA bin ich mir da nicht so sicher...ich meine wäre WAR das erste MMO mit der ersten Beta der Geschichte, okay..aber diese Kacke passiert IMMER! Lernen die nie was? Scheiss auf "blabla ne Beta ist ne Riesensache blabla" Ein Brötchen backen ist auch ne Riesensache aber das ist eben der verdammte Job des Bäckers...fand man bei GOA keine Programmierer die clever genug sind ein paar Tausend Seitenzugriffe zu managen..die hatten verdammt viel Zeit und leisten sich eine Woche vor Release so eine SCHEISSE!


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Bei mir steht auf war-europe immernoch: Login derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen usn für die Unannehmlichkeiten. Hab jetzt schon zigmal geklickt.


und wielange versuchst du das schon mit dem einloggen?


----------



## DoMar (8. September 2008)

account ist gesperrt (701) auch ignorieren?


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Warum prüft der bei mir immer den Key und es kommt kein Bestätigungsfenster?


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Bei mir steht auf war-europe immernoch: Login derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen usn für die Unannehmlichkeiten. Hab jetzt schon zigmal geklickt.



Musst ab und zu F5 drücken, weil das flash sich ja leider nicht automatisch aktualisiert. In Unregelmäßigen Abständen gibts dann ab und zu ein Zeitfenster, wo man sich einloggen kann.


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (8. September 2008)

set neuem habsch das problem, rad dreht nach login, aber es kam nur en paar ma keyeingabe, jetzt kommt sofrt error und ich möchte gerne die tastatur und monitor eins werden lassen ;-)


----------



## unrealwar (8. September 2008)

ja ist bei mir auch so das mit dem login derzeit nicht möglich. und wenn mal der fehler 1103 kommt dann kann ich den zur seite schieben wie ich will kann da nirgendswo weiter


----------



## Cosmic142 (8. September 2008)

Die ganze Zeit das selbe Login entweder= Login zur Zeit nicht möglich oder rad dreht dauert ca 2 min dann fehler 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht einmal bis zur Keyeingabe gekommen *seufzt*


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Warum prüft der bei mir immer den Key und es kommt kein Bestätigungsfenster?



Das ist egal, probier jetzt den patcher auszuführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe es hilft, viel spaß


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> und wielange versuchst du das schon mit dem einloggen?



Seit heute morgen um 10.


----------



## Paymakalir (8. September 2008)

Bei denen, die sich noch nicht einloggen könne. Ihr könnt mir glauben, es ist einfach nur ne Glückssache. Ich hab 20 mal drauf geklickt, nichts passiert. Dann hab ich kurz hier wieder reingeschaut und nach dem ersten Klick war ich plötzlich eingeloggt. Passt aber auf jeden Fall auf die Fehlermeldungen auf. Als ich plötzlich eingeloggt war, war trotzdem ne Fehlermeldung. Die einfach ignorieren. Ignoriert einfach alle Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## Tribale (8. September 2008)

Also beim bestätigen hab ich auch auf ja geklickt, aber patchen kann ich noch nix...


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Micha0901 schrieb:


> Hmm..bei GOA bin ich mir da nicht so sicher...ich meine wäre WAR das erste MMO mit der ersten Beta der Geschichte, okay..aber diese Kacke passiert IMMER! Lernen die nie was? Scheiss auf "blabla ne Beta ist ne Riesensache blabla" Ein Brötchen backen ist auch ne Riesensache aber das ist eben der verdammte Job des Bäckers...fand man bei GOA keine Programmierer die clever genug sind ein paar Tausend Seitenzugriffe zu managen..die hatten verdammt viel Zeit und leisten sich eine Woche vor Release so eine SCHEISSE!





man die nixblicker-flamer-fraktion....

versteht nicht daß das "nur" die beta is...und es lohnt für GOA/Mythic genau so wenig wie für Blizzard extra dicke serverkapazitäten für teures geld anzuschleppen die dann nach 3 tagen hype nicht mehr benötigt werden...verstehste net?


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Immer wenn ich auf die besch.... Cdkeyregistrier Seite klicke bleibt der Screen schwarz hat da jemand abhilfe?


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Musst ab und zu F5 drücken, weil das flash sich ja leider nicht automatisch aktualisiert. In Unregelmäßigen Abständen gibts dann ab und zu ein Zeitfenster, wo man sich einloggen kann.




Ok danke. Hat auch so vor ner halben Stunde mal Rad gedreht ohne Seite zu reloaden aber probiere es mal


----------



## Sytrex (8. September 2008)

ne kleine frage:
ich komm grad erst wieder heim und seh , dass ich zwar regestriert bin, meine regestrierung aber noch nicht bestätigen konnte. dh ich kann mich auch nirgends einlogen und den key eingeben (kann sich überhaupt jemand einlogen) also hab ich noch ne chance den patch heute zu ziehen oder geht da nix mehr?

grüße


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Sytrex schrieb:


> ne kleine frage:
> ich komm grad erst wieder heim und seh , dass ich zwar regestriert bin, meine regestrierung aber noch nicht bestätigen konnte. dh ich kann mich auch nirgends einlogen und den key eingeben (kann sich überhaupt jemand einlogen) also hab ich noch ne chance den patch heute zu ziehen oder geht da nix mehr?
> 
> grüße





schwierig-schlecht bis chancenlos


----------



## FaytTheXpert (8. September 2008)

ich gebs nach 2 stundne auf ich will ned mehr war beta ist abgeschrieben


----------



## Sytrex (8. September 2008)

LiquidShokk schrieb:


> schwierig-schlecht bis chancenlos



schade sag ich da.^^


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

bin eingeloggt seit 30 min aber wieder kein cd key überprüfen button da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was soll ich tun ???


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (8. September 2008)

Paymakalir schrieb:


> Bei denen, die sich noch nicht einloggen könne. Ihr könnt mir glauben, es ist einfach nur ne Glückssache. Ich hab 20 mal drauf geklickt, nichts passiert. Dann hab ich kurz hier wieder reingeschaut und nach dem ersten Klick war ich plötzlich eingeloggt. Passt aber auf jeden Fall auf die Fehlermeldungen auf. Als ich plötzlich eingeloggt war, war trotzdem ne Fehlermeldung. Die einfach ignorieren. Ignoriert einfach alle Fehlermeldungen.




würd ich gern, nur da igniriert mich der browser trotzdem und zeigt mir keine buttoin an, bzw die die ich brauch ;-)


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

Paymakalir schrieb:


> Bei denen, die sich noch nicht einloggen könne. Ihr könnt mir glauben, es ist einfach nur ne Glückssache. Ich hab 20 mal drauf geklickt, nichts passiert. Dann hab ich kurz hier wieder reingeschaut und nach dem ersten Klick war ich plötzlich eingeloggt. Passt aber auf jeden Fall auf die Fehlermeldungen auf. Als ich plötzlich eingeloggt war, war trotzdem ne Fehlermeldung. Die einfach ignorieren. Ignoriert einfach alle Fehlermeldungen.


hauptsache glücksache-.- wie ich sowas hasse warum nicht wer zuerst kommt mal zu erst??? dann wäre ich schon ewigkeiten im spiel


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

Fehler 711 weis wer was das soll?


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

so hab fehler 1103 wie soll ich den ignorieren?


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

Argh mist, out of mana =(... der CD-key überprüfen spruch hat mein mana voll verbraucht
bin weg, bis morgen, muss regenrieren xD


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Das ist egal, probier jetzt den patcher auszuführen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klappt leider nicht.


----------



## HappyChaos (8. September 2008)

hm tatsächlich hat es nun geklappt,auch wenn es den anschein hat,das dauernd nur ne fehlermeldung kommt,konnte ich nu endlich die registrierung abschließen...naja nu auf die email warten,weiß zufällig wer wie lange das nu wieder dauert???


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

Konnte Key eingeben jetzt dreht sich ein Rad. Habe versucht in dem moment den Patcher jetzt zu starten. Nimmt aber meinen Acc noch nicht an.


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> hm tatsächlich hat es nun geklappt,auch wenn es den anschein hat,das dauernd nur ne fehlermeldung kommt,konnte ich nu endlich die registrierung abschließen...naja nu auf die email warten,weiß zufällig wer wie lange das nu wieder dauert???



zwischen 3 minuten und 14 stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/E: Ich fühl mich grad wie n GOA Mitarbeiter im Support-Center :S


----------



## Paymakalir (8. September 2008)

Wenns nach der Zeit des ersten Loginversuchs gehen würde wäre ich auch schon lange drin, glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der Button nicht kommt hab ich keine Ahung. Bei mir ging der Login nicht oder der Button war da. Da kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen.
Wie läufts eigentlich weiter? Er patcht ja jetzt, aber ich hab immer noch die Seite mit der Bestätigung für den Key und der Fehlermeldung. Muss ich dann einfach auf die Mail warten, oder muss ich noch probieren solange auf Ja zu klicken, bis der Keyregvorgang abgeschlossen ist?


----------



## Tribale (8. September 2008)

Wie oft muss man denn den Vorgang mit Ja bestätigen ?!?


----------



## Oerwein (8. September 2008)

wenn ich das hier so lese stellt sich mir ein sehr interessante Frage:

Offensichtlich sind die Server nicht down (die üblichen 414er Probleme aber immerhin probiert er sich einzuloggen) nur bekomme ich seit 30 Minuten immer die "login ist derzeit nicht möglich" Fehlermeldung. Warum zur Hölle ist das so, hab Browser schon geschlossen und neu geöffnet, cookis und dergleichen gelöscht, x-mal F5 Taste

kann mir das einer erklären, mittlerweile wäre ich über unseren Freund 414 wieder froh


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

jetzt komm schon ich will au zocken


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

ok ich bin gerade in einem Fenster mit nem Buch weis einer wie es weiter geht=?


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Tribale schrieb:


> Wie oft muss man denn den Vorgang mit Ja bestätigen ?!?



Bis es klappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Konnte Key eingeben jetzt dreht sich ein Rad. Habe versucht in dem moment den Patcher jetzt zu starten. Nimmt aber meinen Acc noch nicht an.


ALTER JEDER ****KANN SICH EINLOGGEN WARUM ICH NET!?!?!?!?!


----------



## HappyChaos (8. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> zwischen 3 minuten und 14 stunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja danke,das sind ja rosige aussrichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tribale (8. September 2008)

Erfahrungswerte? ;-)


----------



## Perturabo (8. September 2008)

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

bin jetzt bei key überprüfung!!

ab jetzt sollte ich nix mehr drücken bis key überprüft ist auch wenn fehler meldung kommt oder??????

bitte um antwort bevor ich es wieder versau wie die letzten 5 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

Oerwein schrieb:


> wenn ich das hier so lese stellt sich mir ein sehr interessante Frage:
> 
> Offensichtlich sind die Server nicht down (die üblichen 414er Probleme aber immerhin probiert er sich einzuloggen) nur bekomme ich seit 30 Minuten immer die "login ist derzeit nicht möglich" Fehlermeldung. Warum zur Hölle ist das so, hab Browser schon geschlossen und neu geöffnet, cookis und dergleichen gelöscht, x-mal F5 Taste
> 
> kann mir das einer erklären, mittlerweile wäre ich über unseren Freund 414 wieder froh


Die Loginserver scheinen immaer mal wieder kurz online zu kommen
aber nicht lange, deswegen kommen nur ganz wenige rein :=)


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

jetzt sieths gut aus


----------



## Paymakalir (8. September 2008)

Oerwein schrieb:


> wenn ich das hier so lese stellt sich mir ein sehr interessante Frage:
> 
> Offensichtlich sind die Server nicht down (die üblichen 414er Probleme aber immerhin probiert er sich einzuloggen) nur bekomme ich seit 30 Minuten immer die "login ist derzeit nicht möglich" Fehlermeldung. Warum zur Hölle ist das so, hab Browser schon geschlossen und neu geöffnet, cookis und dergleichen gelöscht, x-mal F5 Taste
> 
> kann mir das einer erklären, mittlerweile wäre ich über unseren Freund 414 wieder froh



Ich vermute mal, dass die das einfach nur einer nach dem anderen abarbeiten. Sprich. Wenn eine Registrierung abgeschlossen ist, kann sich ein weiterer registrieren. Ist also wie schon gesagt, vermutlich ne reine Glückssache, ob du rein rutscht oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

ey das kann doch echt nicht sein, dass nach 15 stunden man sich nicht einloggen kann!


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

K@Ching schrieb:


> bin jetzt bei key überprüfung!!
> 
> ab jetzt sollte ich nix mehr drücken bis key überprüft ist auch wenn fehler meldung kommt oder??????
> 
> ...


 habe jetzt fehlermeldung was tu ich jetzt??? warten??


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

ich hab gedrückt gültigkeit des keys überprüfen und jetzt heißts warten das rädchen dreht sich


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

K@Ching schrieb:


> bin jetzt bei key überprüfung!!
> 
> ab jetzt sollte ich nix mehr drücken bis key überprüft ist auch wenn fehler meldung kommt oder??????
> 
> ...



key überprüfen > fehlermeldung zur seite schieben > ggf. warten > Ja klicken > Fehlerm. weg > fertig
dann versuchen zu patchen

@vorposter: meldung wegschieben > Ja klicken > Fehlerm. wegschieben > fertig


----------



## Ascían (8. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ey das kann doch echt nicht sein, dass nach 15 stunden man sich nicht einloggen kann!



Argh lol, ich habs bis zum Key geschafft, klicke auf Absenden und was kommt? Na was? Mein neuer freund, Fehler 1103 ...


----------



## DoMar (8. September 2008)

bin jetzt bei "übertrage daten von www.war-europe.com" und habe 1103 ignoriert, soll ich jetzt warten und hoffen das ich bei cd-key registrieren lande oder erneut drauf klicken?


----------



## Micha0901 (8. September 2008)

LiquidShokk schrieb:


> man die nixblicker-flamer-fraktion....
> 
> versteht nicht daß das "nur" die beta is...und es lohnt für GOA/Mythic genau so wenig wie für Blizzard extra dicke serverkapazitäten für teures geld anzuschleppen die dann nach 3 tagen hype nicht mehr benötigt werden...verstehste net?




Du willst mir also erzählen, dass ich anhand meiner BetaKeys die ich rausschicke nicht ausrechnen kann wieviel Serverkapazität ich brauche? Wo lebst du denn? Die Alles-Checker-Fanboy Fraktion sollte nach AoC eigentlich nicht mehr blauäugig jeden Mist hinnehmen! Ich sage ja nicht das WAR schlecht ist, ich sage nur das GOA Mist baut..vorhersehbaren Mist, den jeder 0815 Webdesigner hätte prophezeien können!


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

nein jetzt kam 414 und alles weg


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

YEAH!!! Hab mich eingeloggt!!! *feierei*
wie gehts denn jetzt weiter=?


----------



## Tribale (8. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> key überprüfen > fehlermeldung zur seite schieben > ggf. warten > Ja klicken > Fehlerm. weg > fertig
> dann versuchen zu patchen



Hab schon 10x auf ja geklickt, patchen geht noch nicht... Soll ich nach dem ja klicken die Fehlermeldung wegklicken?


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Ich kann meinen Key echt nicht bestätigen lassen. Das Ding springt immer wieder zurück und ich muss nei überprüfen. Zu diesem Bestätigungsfenster komm ich erst garnicht. Kann doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ALTER JEDER ****KANN SICH EINLOGGEN WARUM ICH NET!?!?!?!?!




Bin auch schon wieder rausgeflogen nach Key Überprüfung -.-


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Argh lol, ich habs bis zum Key geschafft, klicke auf Absenden und was kommt? Na was? Mein neuer freund, Fehler 1103 ...


ich wäre für nen fortschritt echt dankbar...


----------



## Lillithania (8. September 2008)

Naja ich find´s einfach schade  wenn mann eine Sache  ankündigt das es dann und dann  losgeht  und man versucht  einem Marktriesen Konkurenz zu schaffen und man anhand von Verkaufszahlen der Collectors Ed. und den selber bereitgestellten  Zugängen ja auch weiss was einen da Genau im schlimmsten Falle am Tag X ( Also Heute ) erwarten
kann  naja  dann würde ich mich gut darauf vorbereiten das  ca 100.000 Leute heute versuchen sich anzumelden und zu zocken.

Leider  war das anscheinend nicht der Fall und somit sind schonmal viele, die sicher zu Anfang  voller Hoffnung und Lob waren gleich etwas angenervt (so wie ich ).

Bin ja mal gespannt wie die Kollegen das wieder gut machen wollen.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. September 2008)

OMFG, geht ja gut los ... Open Beta ist noch nichtmal paar Stunden offen, schon funktioniert weder Login- noch Registrierung. Solche Kacknoobs ...


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

Tribale schrieb:


> Hab schon 10x auf ja geklickt, patchen geht noch nicht... Soll ich nach dem ja klicken die Fehlermeldung wegklicken?


 ich bekomme kein fenster für ja drücken da ist nur die fehlermeldung soll ich noch länger warten?


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

wowler2 schrieb:


> ich hab gedrückt gültigkeit des keys überprüfen und jetzt heißts warten das rädchen dreht sich






Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ich wäre für nen fortschritt echt dankbar...



schieb den fehler zur seite, nicht wegklicken, > ja klicken > warten > versuchen zu patchen >


Das Ja erscheint da wo 'überprüfen' war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

Lillithania schrieb:


> Naja ich find´s einfach schade  wenn mann eine Sache  ankündigt das es dann und dann  losgeht  und man versucht  einem Marktriesen Konkurenz zu schaffen und man anhand von Verkaufszahlen der Collectors Ed. und den selber bereitgestellten  Zugängen ja auch weiss was einen da Genau im schlimmsten Falle am Tag X ( Also Heute ) erwarten
> kann  naja  dann würde ich mich gut darauf vorbereiten das  ca 100.000 Leute heute versuchen sich anzumelden und zu zocken.
> 
> Leider  war das anscheinend nicht der Fall und somit sind schonmal viele, die sicher zu Anfang  voller Hoffnung und Lob waren gleich etwas angenervt (so wie ich ).
> ...


etwas angenervt wenn ich son techniker vor die faust bekomme.... "kurze wartungsarbeiten" KURZ!!!


----------



## Omidas (8. September 2008)

Scheint jetzt endlich bei mir zu klappen

Endlich eingelogt (wieder mal), schnell Key eingegeben, Key wurde angenommen. Bestätigung mit ja angeklickt, 1103 -> aaarrgh. Aber patchen tut er jetzt doch. Vielleicht hat ers gefressen und nur nicht mehr angezeogt hoff


----------



## toturien (8. September 2008)

Hat jemand Skype oder ICQ NEED HELF *PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> schieb den fehler zur seite, nicht wegklicken, > ja klicken > warten > versuchen zu patchen >


wie ja klicken??? wo den ja klicken will mich erstmal in meinen account einloggen!! bin noch net beim key schön wärs


----------



## Tribale (8. September 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> Scheint jetzt endlich bei mir zu klappen
> 
> Endlich eingelogt (wieder mal), schnell Key eingegeben, Key wurde angenommen. Bestätigung mit ja angeklickt, 1103 -> aaarrgh. Aber patchen tut er jetzt doch. Vielleicht hat ers gefressen und nur nicht mehr angezeogt hoff



Bei mir zeigt er nach der Bestätigung Fehle 414 statt 1103, evtl. liegts da dran dass ich nict patchen kann... ?


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> schieb den fehler zur seite, nicht wegklicken, > ja klicken > warten > versuchen zu patchen >
> 
> 
> Das Ja erscheint da wo 'überprüfen' war
> ...


 

bei mir kommt kein ja da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohh nein es klappt net aber ich warte weiter


----------



## Seegras (8. September 2008)

Mir sacht er dauernd falsches PW... wie kann das sein das das PW flasch ist, hat doch vorher shcon geklappt...


----------



## akoras (8. September 2008)

also bei mir geht er nun auch einfach so stehen lassen und alle fehler ignorieren und NICHT erneut auf JA klicken bei der key bestätigung... patcher läuft nun auch 33% :-)


----------



## Cosmic142 (8. September 2008)

Ok eingeloggt hab jetzt nen Button "Cd-Key" und wenn ich ihn anklicke "derzeit nicht verfügbar" Ich bleibe drann vielleicht dreht die Seite ja wieder am rad*hofft*


----------



## HappyChaos (8. September 2008)

naja gut,zumindest hab ich die registrierung nun hinter mir,nur noch auf die kack email warten,also gleich pennen gehn...so far
gn8 leute,hf und gl beim einlogen^^


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2008)

Ab sofort: Alle Accounts die hier oder in anderen Threads/Foren irgendeine Form von pennergame, nackte-ex oder SONSTIGEN DIEBSPIEL-LINKS zum eigenen Bereichern, egal ob echt oder virtuell, posten erhalten ohne Kommentar eine Schreibsperre auf unbestimmte Zeit. Bitte beachtet die Netiquette.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. :-)


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

warum kommen alle zur key eingabe??? wie macht ihr das verdammt!


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

einloggen geht net


----------



## Kalyptus (8. September 2008)

Also ich hab heute bis 7 gelevelt, hatte Dank CB keine Probleme. Schade das es nicht bei allen geklappt hat.


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Micha0901 schrieb:


> Du willst mir also erzählen, dass ich anhand meiner BetaKeys die ich rausschicke nicht ausrechnen kann wieviel Serverkapazität ich brauche? Wo lebst du denn? Die Alles-Checker-Fanboy Fraktion sollte nach AoC eigentlich nicht mehr blauäugig jeden Mist hinnehmen! Ich sage ja nicht das WAR schlecht ist, ich sage nur das GOA Mist baut..vorhersehbaren Mist, den jeder 0815 Webdesigner hätte prophezeien können!






stimmt genau! deshalb verkauft goa nur soviele versionen ihres spiels wie die server vertagen und blizzard verkauft nur sovile e Burning-crusades, wie die server vertragen...deshalb konnte jederbc-spieler am erscheinungstermin ungehindert wow-spielen..und superviel machen...das war ein toller tag...ich erinnere mich gerne daran..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

CODE ist UNGÜLTIG hat das schon jemand gehabt bei der code regg???????????????Drücke die ganze zeit die fehler melden bei seite und lasse schon zum 10mal den key überprüfen .Is das richtig so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

ZAM du schpämmer, hier schreiben schon genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, ich glaub das seiten-diebspiel-spammen is in diesem thread vorbei


----------



## Nogkragh (8. September 2008)

ich wette die fummeln garnich mehr an den problemen...
... die techniker ham sich pizza & bier bestellt und testen schwarzork und co.
ich geh pennen... wehe die hams morgen früh nich fertig.. dann flip ich aus


----------



## toturien (8. September 2008)

Bitte um hilfe des fenster wo ich den Key eingeben kann öffnet sich net WAS SOLL ICH TUN?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (8. September 2008)

Das ist doch alles echt zum heulen. Ich hatte mich so gefreut und jetzt das.


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

da wartet man die ganze zeit bis man reinkommt und dann überprüft der den key und es passiert nix. das teil springt wieder zurück und man muss neu überprüfen. was is da los?


----------



## ripery (8. September 2008)

So ich patche gerade versucht es mal nicht über die normale Seite um euch anzumelden sondern geht über diesen Link aus der news Meldung 
*http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/*
auch hier kommen manchmal Fehler aber hat schlussendlich bei mir geklappt ... viel erfolg


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

soll ich nochmal von vorne bei cd key anfangen oder witer hoffen und warten das bei mir ein ja erscheint

da steht dauernt nur cd key überprüfen fehlermeldung habe ich auf die seite geschoben??? *verzweifelt*


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

och man immer sind die einlog server down und wenn das mal net komtm kommt fehler 1103  und dann wieder loginserver net on.... kotz mich langsam richtig an


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

toturien schrieb:


> Bitte um hilfe des fenster wo ich den Key eingeben kann öffnet sich net WAS SOLL ICH TUN?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????





lies die vorherigen 20 seiten oder 30 oder alle


----------



## ripery (8. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> da wartet man die ganze zeit bis man reinkommt und dann überprüft der den key und es passiert nix. das teil springt wieder zurück und man muss neu überprüfen. was is da los?


Ja war bei mir auch aber auf einmal nach npaar Minuten hat der Patcher gearbeitet


----------



## Zoroasther (8. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ab sofort: Alle Accounts die hier oder in anderen Threads/Foren irgendeine Form von pennergame, nackte-ex oder SONSTIGEN DIEBSPIEL-LINKS zum eigenen Bereichern, egal ob echt oder virtuell, posten erhalten ohne Kommentar eine Schreibsperre auf unbestimmte Zeit. Bitte beachtet die Netiquette.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. :-)



Preiset Zam und erschlagt seine Feinde! Bestraft die Ketzer. Besiegt die Mutanten. Läutert die Unreinen. Für Zam und das Forum!



Ach ja, über 15 Stunden dieses Tages war dieses nette Liedlein mein stets treuer Begleiter: 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Dnbq0iAPLnk

Helge der Jazz-Gott!


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

SANDMANN so weit bin ich auch jetzt ^^ hab schon 12 mal wieder code überprüfen lassen aber immer ne neue fehlermeldung


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

ripery schrieb:


> So ich patche gerade versucht es mal nicht über die normale Seite um euch anzumelden sondern geht über diesen Link aus der news Meldung
> *http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/*
> auch hier kommen manchmal Fehler aber hat schlussendlich bei mir geklappt ... viel erfolg


nett gemeint is aber der selber murks-.- ich ralls net was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Schattenlilie (8. September 2008)

Hallo,

so langsam bringen die mich von GOA zur Weißglut ^^ mein Freunt hat sich gestern morgen angemeldet hat immer noch keine Mail bekommen ich habe mich eben angemeldet zu 10x Mal und inner halb von 10 min eine E-Mail bekommen ^^ nun kann ich mich zwar nicht Einloggen aber bin Angemeldet immer hin schon was ^^

Wenn ich das Spiel-Starte und mich einloggen will sagt er mir "Produktpatch wird gestartet" und dann kommt ne Zeit lang nix und dann "Authentifizierung fehelgeschlagen"


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (8. September 2008)

hab key eingegeben und so,  dann gültigkeit prüfen...error 414..beiseite geschoben...und nu immer wieder gültigkeit prüfen?? oder wie oder wat...*heul*....so grausam war ja hellgate net ma


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

mein gott hoffentlich hab ich genug kippen bis das alles hier vorbei is


----------



## Micha0901 (8. September 2008)

LiquidShokk schrieb:


> stimmt genau! deshalb verkauft goa nur soviele versionen ihres spiels wie die server vertagen und blizzard verkauft nur sovile e Burning-crusades, wie die server vertragen...deshalb konnte jederbc-spieler am erscheinungstermin ungehindert wow-spielen..und superviel machen...das war ein toller tag...ich erinnere mich gerne daran.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du checkst es nicht, oder? Es geht nicht um das Spiel, eine Warteschlange beim einloggen IN DAS SPIEL kann man verkraften. Es geht um das Account anlegen, einloggen und patchen! Verbraucht ja auch soviel Serverkapazität so eine Datenbank...ja nee is klar....und DAS ging bei WoW definitiv immer!


----------



## ripery (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> SANDMANN so weit bin ich auch jetzt ^^ hab schon 12 mal wieder code überprüfen lassen aber immer ne neue fehlermeldung


 XOBAN versuch mal den Patcher laufen zu lassen mit Deinen Login Daten


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

OK GAAAAAAAANZZZZZ Wichtig hab meinen Key überprüfen lassen und da kam Fehler 414 soll ich jetzt einfach mal testen obs gefunzt hat oder wie?


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

ripery ich versuchs ma meinste parallel laufen lassen ??


----------



## LionAUT (8. September 2008)

Häng bei der Bestätigung, so kurz vorm Ziel schon sicher 30x auf JA geklickt, kommt aber immer ne 414er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Schattenlilie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so langsam bringen die mich von GOA zur Weißglut ^^ mein Freunt hat sich gestern morgen angemeldet hat immer noch keine Mail bekommen ich habe mich eben angemeldet zu 10x Mal und inner halb von 10 min eine E-Mail bekommen ^^ nun kann ich mich zwar nicht Einloggen aber bin Angemeldet immer hin schon was ^^
> 
> Wenn ich das Spiel-Starte und mich einloggen will sagt er mir "Produktpatch wird gestartet" und dann kommt ne Zeit lang nix und dann "Authentifizierung fehelgeschlagen"





du wirst erst authentifiziert nachdem du dich nach dem ersten registrieren anmelden konntest und dort den beta-key eingegeben hast...^^


----------



## ripery (8. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> nett gemeint is aber der selber murks-.- ich ralls net was mache ich falsch?


Is kein Murks ich bin drinnen und hab auch den ganzen Tag gebraucht dann hat ich halt Glück aber mit der Seite kam bei mir das Login fenster auf einmal in der Mitte und sah auch anders aus....


----------



## Tribale (8. September 2008)

LionAUT schrieb:


> Häng bei der Bestätigung, so kurz vorm Ziel schon sicher 30x auf JA geklickt, kommt aber immer ne 414er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



same here


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

Baldobin schrieb:


> OK GAAAAAAAANZZZZZ Wichtig hab meinen Key überprüfen lassen und da kam Fehler 414 soll ich jetzt einfach mal testen obs gefunzt hat oder wie?




fehlermeldung zur seite schieben! DANN schauen ob dann an der stelle von überprüfen 'JA' steht, klicken,  dann warten, dann versuchen zu patchen


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

jeder depp kan sich einloggen warum kann ich das nicht??? ich verstehs echt net.


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

RIPERY der downloader bricht nach paar sekunden ab und sagt halt authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

Und danach @ Fuego ich hab gewartet nach dem auf JA klicken und dann konnte ich wieder drauf klicken ist das normal???


----------



## ripery (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> ripery ich versuchs ma meinste parallel laufen lassen ??


Also ich hatte nur ein Fenster offen und hab halt falls oben in der *Adress Leiste* wieder was von nem fehler gestanden ist neu geladen


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Micha0901 schrieb:


> Du checkst es nicht, oder? Es geht nicht um das Spiel, eine Warteschlange beim einloggen IN DAS SPIEL kann man verkraften. Es geht um das Account anlegen, einloggen und patchen! Verbraucht ja auch soviel Serverkapazität so eine Datenbank...ja nee is klar....und DAS ging bei WoW definitiv immer!





ja ok...wenn man bedenkt das die heute auch noch ein neues datenbanksystem ausprobieren hast du recht.....allerdings war das bei blizz auch nich immer fehlerfrei...aber ok von der hinsicht müsste ich dir rechtgeben da man ja nur ne feste zahl an keys hat....^^


----------



## Odjnn (8. September 2008)

so bin jetzt eingeloggt und cd key is eingegeben aber wenn ich den patcher starte sagt der mir das ich net authentifiziert bin wie soll ich weiter machen ?

-.-


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

hab jetzt bei bestätigen auf ja geklick heißt das das ich es jetzt überstanden habe *hoff*


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

Baldobin schrieb:


> Und danach @ Fuego ich hab gewartet nach dem auf JA klicken und dann konnte ich wieder drauf klicken ist das normal???



Ja ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

was für ein ja eigentlich bei mir steht nur wennich die fehlermeldung bei seite schiebe,-:::::::::::::ie Gültigkeit des cd keys überprüfen:::::::::::aber kein ja oder so


----------



## ThalluS (8. September 2008)

Crash_Hunter kann mich nur anschliessen ^^ iwie kann sich wohl gerade jeder einloggen aber bei mir steht nachwievor das es bisher ent möglich ist blblbl halt service down ^^ nix fehler 414 300 oder sonstwas einfach nüch verfügbar der mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

musst ein bissl warten


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

WTF WIE KÖNNT IHR EUCH ALLE EINLOGGEN!?!?!? BEI MIR WIRD GESAGT SORRY SERVER DOWN! IHR CHEATET!


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> was für ein ja eigentlich bei mir steht nur wennich die fehlermeldung bei seite schiebe,-:::::::::::::ie Gültigkeit des cd keys überprüfen:::::::::::aber kein ja oder so


 druffklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

BOAH ENDLICH ICH PATCHE!!!!


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

Es gibt ja sicher die ein oder anderen, die sich heute erst registriert haben.
Hab die Bestätigungsmail bekommen und hab auf den Link geklickt zum aktivieren, aber die neue Seite kommt nicht.

Hat der Server meine Aktivierung erhalten, obwohl bei mir die Seite nicht aufgeht, oder muss ich jetzt wieder warten, bis die Seite aufgeht?


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Gerade drinnen gewesen und CD Key eingegeben, danach raus geflogen und jetzt steht "Login derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten".. :/
Dachte gerade echt, es würde klappen, war so weit noch nie heut^^


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

muss ich bei fehler 414 auf ok drücken oder net?


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

Boah scheiße geht das bei mir flott crank xD hab jetzt 10%


----------



## Cosmic142 (8. September 2008)

CDKey button gequält(warum heißt der eigentlich CDKey und nich OBKey?) danach Blackscreen und Firefox meint "Übertragen der Daten von..." seit 10 Mintuten*heul* ich glaub ja nich das da noch was kommt


----------



## wanxtaganxta (8. September 2008)

ICH SPIELE ! WADADADA


----------



## bayern_bua (8. September 2008)

registrieren ging mitlerweile, nur jetz kommt keine e mail ^.^


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> was für ein ja eigentlich bei mir steht nur wennich die fehlermeldung bei seite schiebe,-:::::::::::::ie Gültigkeit des cd keys überprüfen:::::::::::aber kein ja oder so




same here habe auch schon 12 wiederholt überprüfen gedrückt aber immer noch kein ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> WTF WIE KÖNNT IHR EUCH ALLE EINLOGGEN!?!?!? BEI MIR WIRD GESAGT SORRY SERVER DOWN! IHR CHEATET!



jo du hasts erfasst: mit b konsole öffnen MARVIN eingeben dann wieder b drücken anschließen mit f2 das cheat menü aufmachen und dort /login_and_register_my_cd_key eingeben xD  (btw: das mit marvin is aus gothic)


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

Aiakos schrieb:


> Es gibt ja sicher die ein oder anderen, die sich heute erst registriert haben.
> Hab die Bestätigungsmail bekommen und hab auf den Link geklickt zum aktivieren, aber die neue Seite kommt nicht.
> 
> Hat der Server meine Aktivierung erhalten, obwohl bei mir die Seite nicht aufgeht, oder muss ich jetzt wieder warten, bis die Seite aufgeht?



Probier mal den Link zu kopieren, in die browserleiste einzufügen und enter zu drücken, also manuell öffnen
mfg


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> SANDMANN so weit bin ich auch jetzt ^^ hab schon 12 mal wieder code überprüfen lassen aber immer ne neue fehlermeldung



Ja gut, ich hatte am Anfang den 414 Fehler aber hab das Fenster weggeschoben und jetzt überprüf ich schon seit ner Stunde den Key aber es kommt nix von wegen Bestätigen und so.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
EUER KEY WIRDE AKTIVIERT
JIPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

Hey leute kopf hoch ich bin schon seit heute mittag um 14 uhr damit beschäftigt rein zu kommen und ich habs gerade eben geschafft...


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

WOWLER wie haste das geschafft ??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

ich bin seit ca 12 uhr dabei


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

Boah ich feier gerade soo übertrieben hier das gibts nicht endlich patch laden WUHUUUU!!!


----------



## Oerwein (8. September 2008)

So jetzt haben sie es geschafft, keinen Bock mehr zu warten bis die kurzen wartungsarbeiten beendet sind und das system nur halbwegs funktioniert

egal ob das nur beta ist, einfach nicht zu fassen, aber bevor ich mich aufrege geh ich lieber schlafen

An all jene die es geschafft habe: Gratulation, genießt es
Alle anderen, tja nehmt es locker

Dann bis morgen gleiche Zeit, gleiches 414-Spielchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

Baldobin schrieb:


> Hey leute kopf hoch ich bin schon seit heute mittag um 14 uhr damit beschäftigt rein zu kommen und ich habs gerade eben geschafft...



riesen   GZ


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Bekomme jetzt wieder ständig Code 1103 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Ja gut, ich hatte am Anfang den 414 Fehler aber hab das Fenster weggeschoben und jetzt überprüf ich schon seit ner Stunde den Key aber es kommt nix von wegen Bestätigen und so.


 habe das problem auch meinst du es macht sinn es nochmal von neu zu probieren???


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

auf key überprüfen dann warten und dann fehlermeldung hochziehen irgendwann kommt dann ja oda nein dann druffklicken warten wieder druffklicken usw


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

> Probier mal den Link zu kopieren, in die browserleiste einzufügen und enter zu drücken, also manuell öffnen
> mfg



schon versucht, klappt leider nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kallegsk (8. September 2008)

ich bin auf der seite eingeloggt und wenn ich aber auf cd key drücke kommt nur: derzeit nicht verfügbar. wir entschuldigen uns für die unannehmlichkeiten. is doch beschiss


----------



## kekks (8. September 2008)

Sooo Vorbestellung storniert viel spass beim WAR(nix)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

so jetzt nr no patchen (nur das meiste schon überstanden)^^


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

fehlermeldung hab ich hochgeschoben aber der springt dann immer irgendwann ma auf ne fehlermeldung nach dem er ne minute gedreht hat...Also soll ich einfach immer und immer wieder key überprüfen machen WOWLER ????????????????????


----------



## asriell (8. September 2008)

warte immernoch auf meine mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

ok ende cut 1 versuch noch dann legt mich doch goa... seit 9:30 will ich mich einloggen immer der selbe müll... es wird morgen immer noch net gehn. und dann kommen leute an die sich heute erst regestrieren und binnen 1-2 stunden reinkommen... sowas ist zum kotzen! warum konnte mythic sich da net was fähigeres aussuchen`?? ist doch net so schwer!


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

Baldobin hat recht. bei mir wars genauso bis vor ner stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt noch ne Bitte: BITTE BITTE lest erstmal den Thread, zumindest die letzten paar seiten, und schaut ob da was steht bevor ihr postet, ihr macht mir hier das leben zur hölle, und euch hilfts auch nix wenn ihr alle 2 sek flamet oder das selbe schreibt. Danke :=)
Und nein, ich bin nicht im GOA-Support angestellt )


/E: Jucheee, 100. Post


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (8. September 2008)

Ich glaube ich habe rausgenkobelt, dass die alle 10 minuten ein zeitfenster von ca. 1 minute schalten. wie hier mehrfach leute posten tuts ja ab und zu. also gleich isses wieder so weit


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Versucht Euch aufjedenfall über diesen Link Euch einzuloggen:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/

Dadurch bin ich gerade drinnen gewesen und konnte mein CD-Key eingebne, leider aber wieder raus geflogen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Naja ich warte nun seit über 2 stunden auf eine Bestätigungsemail um meinen Account zu bestätigen... Soviel ich hier aus dem Forum rauslesen konnte muss ich dann ja nochmal auf eine Bestätigungsemail warten wenn ich mein Key für die Beta eingegeben habe oder?
Wenns so ist würde ich das ganz gerne noch jetzt machen dann hätte ich vielleicht morgen früh die zweite Mail im Postfach ...


----------



## freaksey (8. September 2008)

so habs endlich auch geschafft.. habe den patch und so weiter geladen.. jedoch wenn ich nun einen Server joinen will steht rechts dran(in diesem schwarzen status fenster wo auch steht gleiche daten ab)



> Euer Spielkonto ist bereits auf einem andere


  << ja genau so

und ich komm auf keinen server drauf. ich hab auch noch keinen account erstellt oder ähnliches.. jemand ne idee?


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

wowler2 schrieb:


> auf key überprüfen dann warten und dann fehlermeldung hochziehen irgendwann kommt dann ja oda nein dann druffklicken warten wieder druffklicken usw




mach ich schon die ganze zeit aber da kommt nur cd key überprüfen 

da kommt nie nein oder ja nur cd key überprüfen und fehlermeldung


----------



## Taoru (8. September 2008)

kekks schrieb:


> Sooo Vorbestellung storniert viel spass beim WAR(nix)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du kannst der Community auch getrost gestohlen bleiben... 
An die anderen die flamen: Ihr kennt den Dieter Nuhr Spruch, oder?


----------



## Elfnarzo (8. September 2008)

kekks schrieb:


> Sooo Vorbestellung storniert viel spass beim WAR(nix)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom?


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

ja @ xoban treffen dann auf averland zerstörung ichwarte auf dich^^


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (8. September 2008)

mist zeitfenster verpasst


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

@Fuego: vieleicht solltest du mal eine Einstellung forden nach dem du hier so viel geleistet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kallegsk (8. September 2008)

konnte jetzt endlich wieder cdkey klicken und hab schwarzes bild mit warhammer logo


----------



## HappyChaos (8. September 2008)

hi,bevor ich noch pennen geh hätt ich noch ne frage und zwar weiß wer,was man machen muss,wenn man sich einlogen muss für die beta key eingabe aber da steht,das man bereits authentifiziert is`?


----------



## Balaneth (8. September 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert seit 16 Stunden garnichts, mein größter Erfolg war bisher, dass ich es geschafft habe mich einzuloggen, danach waren die Server meistens schon wieder weg und die Gelegenheit den Beta Key einzugeben verpasst.


----------



## asriell (8. September 2008)

ich bin ein pöser doppelpost :<


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

@ fuego kommste au auf averland?


----------



## asriell (8. September 2008)

ok mail is da, ABER nun kann man sich wieder nich einloggen -.-


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

Muss sagen die Seite lässt so langsam das Tier in mir erwachen!


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

ok wowler wenn ich noch reinkomme gerne ^^


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

K@Ching schrieb:


> habe das problem auch meinst du es macht sinn es nochmal von neu zu probieren???



Glaub ich nicht. Irgendwann muss doch diese blöde Bestätigungsmeldung kommen!!!!


----------



## K2DaC (8. September 2008)

kann mir wer den Betreff bzw den absender der Reg-Email sagen ?


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

@ xoban du nennst dich dann xoban oder?


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

22% patch


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

Baldobin schrieb:


> @Fuego: vieleicht solltest du mal eine Einstellung forden nach dem du hier so viel geleistet hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Macht man sowas freiwillig? So ein Job bei GOA!!!!!!!!!(!) wäre Selbstmord glaub ich ^^

/E: Betreff der Email: 'Bitte bestätigt Eure Registrierung'
 Absender: 'no-reply@goa.com'


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Irgendwann muss doch diese blöde Bestätigungsmeldung kommen!!!!




ich hoffe es sag bescheid wenn sich bei dir was tut sind ja gleich weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

kekks schrieb:


> Sooo Vorbestellung storniert viel spass beim WAR(nix)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo danke, wir werden spaß haben während du wegen so na dummen beta dich zuhause langweilst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldobin (8. September 2008)

ich komm auf Averland mit nem Squig Treiba ich den ihn Gagbakk
inv mich dann mal


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

jetzt mal was zu trinken hlen stehe weiter für fragen zur verfügung


----------



## kekks (8. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Du kannst der Community auch getrost gestohlen bleiben...
> An die anderen die flamen: Ihr kennt den Dieter Nuhr Spruch, oder?


Sagt der richtige http://my.buffed.de/user/318923
*Taschentuch geb*


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

@Baldobin wird gemacht


----------



## Odjnn (8. September 2008)

bin mit internet explorer reingekommen cd is eingetragen aber 414 metert mich um -.-

da kommt kein ja und kein nein nurGültigkeit überprüfen das mach ich schon das 40 mal


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (8. September 2008)

Jetzt ging grad ne Minute oder so der Log in bzw. ich bekam 1103. dann wieder LogIn nicht möglich ich glaub die haben nen proggi, dass nach 100 leuten oder so dicht macht und die dann erstma verarbeitet. dann werden die nächsten 100 reingelassen usw. kann sich also nur noch um stunden handeln

ICH HASSE EUCH!!! Das geht mir echt auf die Psyche!


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

JA WOWLER aber glaube nicht dran das ich heute noch rein komme denke erst miorgen ..Wie heisst du in game ?????????????


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

An alle die auf die Reg. Bestätigungsmail warten:

Freut euch nicht, wenn ihr sie habt. Die neue Seite läd und läd und läd. Da dürft ihr dann nochmal ewig warten.

Also was ich fair finden würde von GOA. Dass sie allen Beta-Key Nutzern zumindest den 1. Monat frei geben. Da das ja echt ein wenig heftig is. Ich wart hier seit 12 Stunden...


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

34% patch


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

LOL???? Für EINEN Tag Streß, den ihr euch selbst gemacht hat willst du verlangen das es einen ganzen Freimonat gibt???

Edit: Mit selbst gemacht Streß mein ich: Seit heute morgen alle fünf Sekunden F5 drücken, Loginbutton hauen etc. pp.


----------



## Murradin (8. September 2008)

wenn ich versuche mich einzuloggn (auf der seite um endlich mal den key zu nutzen) sagt der mir ...
ich wäre schon authentifiziert.... und nu???
irgendwie steh ich doof da^^

weiß einer was nu?


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

@ xoban weiß no net muss ma schauen was ich spiele schreib dir aba auf jeden fall ne pm


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

zumindest läd er noch (schwarze seite) wenn ich auch "cd key" klicke... toitoitoi


----------



## Taoru (8. September 2008)

kekks schrieb:


> Sagt der richtige http://my.buffed.de/user/318923
> *Taschentuch geb*


GZ du hast herausgefunden wie man ein Profil betrachtet. /golfclap
Und jetzt geh bitte ins Bettchen.


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

@ Baldobin: Werde da auch mal vorbeischauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin bei 97%


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Wie lange habt ihr denn so auf die Bestätigungsmail gewartet?


----------



## MiSee (8. September 2008)

hi, leute...

mein erster post hier. ich leide auch schon den ganzen tag und hab kein bock auf pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein bestes ergebnis: cdkey eingabe, dann kam ne fehlermeldung und ich trottel hab ok gedrückt, jetzt komm ich alle 10-15min mal etwas weiter, als 1103 (oder so) und login deaktiviert. aber dann kommt auch nur dieses rädchen und später ein 414, wenn ich dann auf cdkey drücke, krieg ich einen schwarzen schirm, mit dem war logo... dann gehts wieder von vorn los.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

@murradino einfach ma refresh oda weiter probieren^^


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

ok........................bei mir is auch so das ich eqip key überprüfen drücke aber nix von wegen JA oder NEIN kommt..War das bei dir auch so das es dann einfach irgendwann  dann ka nach mehrmaliges key überprüfen klicken ???????????????


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (8. September 2008)

pff höchstens aller höchstens einen Tag werden die rausrücken. Und wenn dann erst, wenn das nächsten Montag genau so ist. Für Beta gibbet nen feuchten Händedruck und mehr nit

Ich wünsche euch schlaflose nächte ihr ********************


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Odjnn schrieb:


> bin mit internet explorer reingekommen cd is eingetragen aber 414 metert mich um -.-
> 
> da kommt kein ja und kein nein nurGültigkeit überprüfen das mach ich schon das 40 mal



So siehts bei mir auch schon seit ner Stunde aus. Kann ich mir das jetzt sparen oder kommt da noch was? so langsam werd ich müde.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

@ miSee einfach weiterprobieren irgendwann gehts schon^^


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

ja würde ich auch gern wissen


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

> LOL???? Für EINEN Tag Streß, den ihr euch selbst gemacht hat willst du verlangen das es einen ganzen Freimonat gibt???



Logisch. Die wollen schließlich auch auf längere Sicht unser Geld haben. Und dafür müssen sie nunmal was bieten


----------



## Waaaaaagh (8. September 2008)

GOA praktiziert anscheinend die "Eizellenbesamungs-Methode" , abertausende scheitern, einer schaffts ^^


----------



## Lildariel (8. September 2008)

Kallegsk schrieb:


> konnte jetzt endlich wieder cdkey klicken und hab schwarzes bild mit warhammer logo



geht mir seit stunden so....jedesmal wenn ich es schaffe, mich auf der seite einzuloggen und dann auf cd-key klicke, hab ich schwarzen bildschirm, abgesehen vom WAR logo. auch wenn ich den extra link benutze, kommt nix zum key eingeben. hab keinen plan mehr, was ich machen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

ich drücke auch schon zum 40 mal key überprüfen nix passiert

vielleicht doch nochmal neu versuchen einloggen oder so ka weiss net mehr was ich machen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (8. September 2008)

so, faxen digge...ich sach mir immer wieder, du hast keinen grund dich aufzuregen, du hast keinen anspruch..mehr oder weniger....naja. ich geb auf, solangs morgen abend funzt reichts mir auch noch. ich brauch auf jedenfall ne ca ne 6h cooldownphase, sonst.....200PULS...BALD...DOOOOOOOOOHHH  NE 414, NE 414...DAS GANZE WOCHENENDE....ICH SCHMEISS DIE SCHEISSE AUSN FENSTER RAUS :-D  greetz und viel glück euch noch


----------



## FueGo シ (8. September 2008)

So, ich wünsch euch noch viel Glück, ich geh mal ingame, mein patch is fertig
Cu all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cosmic142 (8. September 2008)

MiSee schrieb:


> hi, leute...
> 
> mein erster post hier. ich leide auch schon den ganzen tag und hab kein bock auf pennen
> 
> ...


Orginal das selbe bei mir..wie war es denn bei euch wenn ihr den CD-Key eingeben konntet hat das ewiug gedauert bis ein fenster kam zum eingeben oder war das sofort da?


----------



## MiSee (8. September 2008)

bin jetzt bei der überprüfung... und das rädchen dreeeeeht *zwirbel*


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Aiakos schrieb:


> Logisch. Die wollen schließlich auch auf längere Sicht unser Geld haben. Und dafür müssen sie nunmal was bieten



1. ist es noch Beta und nicht Releasetag<- da hätt ichs ansatzweise im kern verstanden
2. Würde dies maximal einen Tag frei geben...


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

hmm @K@Ching und alle mit dem gleichen problem bei mir ging es irgendwann aba ichr seiht schon weit gekommen^^ ich drück euch allen die daumen


----------



## Areson (8. September 2008)

Was soll denn da jetzt noch kommen? Habt ihr mal auf die Uhr geschaut? Die werden schon lange im Bett liegen und pennen. Da wird heute nix mehr passieren. Ist ja auch nur ne Beta. Also kein Grund die Nacht zum Tag zu machen. Ist zwar scheiße gelaufen heute aber ich glaub mal nicht, dass die deshalb eine Nachtschicht einlegen.


----------



## Derail (8. September 2008)

Hab jetzt auch den Key eingegeben und er überprüft.

Den Vorgang habe ich auch bestätigt dann kommt 414... Ich hoffe das geht gleich, ich drücke jetzt nur noch auf bestätigen und das Rädchen dreht sich und immer wieder !!!

Hauptsache ich konnte mich erstmal einloggen 0o


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN ODER????????????

jetzt kommt "du bist momentan nicht authentifiziert" was bedeutet das jetzt??? Ich kann den Key nicht mehr überprüfen!!!!


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

wowler2 schrieb:


> hmm @K@Ching und alle mit dem gleichen problem bei mir ging es irgendwann aba ichr seiht schon weit gekommen^^ ich drück euch allen die daumen




danke danke fürs daumen drücken aber ein wunder wäre besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  meinst du ich soll einfach als weiter auf prüfen drücken?


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

Es geht juppiii


*Wer schon einmal PW und so angegeben hat, braucht nurnoch F5 zu drücken, auch wenn das PW Feld danach leer ist, weiter F5 drücken bis das Rad kommt! Dann das Rad abwarten bis der CD Key angeben Button kein Rad mehr hat. CD Key angeben > bestätigen > warten (auch wenn Fehlermeldung kommt nicht wegklicken, warten bis ein Ja oder Nein Frage kommt, dann Ja drücken und Fehlermeldung lassen).
So oft dieses "Ja" wiederholen, bis es bei eurem Warpatcher geht mit einloggen!*


----------



## MiSee (8. September 2008)

jetzt kam die überprüfung und der fehler 1103 (ist es der überhaupt, ich laber hier nur unsinn oder^^) dann hab ich auf ja gedrückt und nun steht unser lieber 414 vor der türe und ich kann wieder ja oder nein klicken. jetzt warten oder nochmal auf ja?


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

ja ich glaub das bringt nix mehr mit dem überprüfen


----------



## Odjnn (8. September 2008)

ich kann dieses rad net mehr sehen und den cd key auch net bier is gleich alle freundin net da und bad boys is auch zu ende jetzt wil ich zoggen!!!


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

ja @K@Ching


----------



## Cedryll (8. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN ODER????????????
> 
> jetzt kommt "du bist momentan nicht authentifiziert" was bedeutet das jetzt??? Ich kann den Key nicht mehr überprüfen!!!!




Das bedeutet warscheinlich das die Loginserver runter gefahren wurden, wärend du den key eingegeben hast...


----------



## Cosmic142 (8. September 2008)

Sagt mal biddö habt ihr nach dem Click auf "CDkey" sofort ein feld zum eingeben gehabt?


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Lol, bin gerade dabei meine Kontaktinformationen anzugeben, hab aber kein OK Button oder sonstiges um nun weiter zu klicken, weiß da einer was ich machen könnte?^^
Will nich die Seite neu Ladne, ich weiß ganz genau was dann passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

ich glaub an euch alle ihr schafft das das wunder kommt bald


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

ja @ Cosmic142


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

SO  Leute hab kein bock mehr Ich versuchs morgen ..HOFFE mal das es bis morgen mittag alles funzt hier ...Schlaft gut und viel glück noch


----------



## MiSee (8. September 2008)

neuer stand nach einfachem warten: unter der 414 meldung erscheint, dass mein key aktiviert ist. aber der patcher macht noch nix. ich hoffe einfaches warten hilft auch jetzt...


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Es geht juppiii
> 
> 
> *Wer schon einmal PW und so angegeben hat, braucht nurnoch F5 zu drücken, auch wenn das PW Feld danach leer ist, weiter F5 drücken bis das Rad kommt! Dann das Rad abwarten bis der CD Key angeben Button kein Rad mehr hat. CD Key angeben > bestätigen > warten (auch wenn Fehlermeldung kommt nicht wegklicken, warten bis ein Ja oder Nein Frage kommt, dann Ja drücken und Fehlermeldung lassen).
> So oft dieses "Ja" wiederholen, bis es bei eurem Warpatcher geht mit einloggen!*


----------



## Vearoth (8. September 2008)

Wuhu einen Fortschritt habe ich schonmal zu verzeichnen *nach 13 Stunden wohlgemerkt*^^ ich bekomme keine 414 error meldungen mehr sonder 1103 ... "Ein Fehler ist Aufgetreten. Vorgang kann nicht fortgesetzt werden. (Code1103)" Weiß da wer weiter oder einfach weiterhin stupide auf Bestätigen und Ok drücken?


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Cedryll schrieb:


> Das bedeutet warscheinlich das die Loginserver runter gefahren wurden, wärend du den key eingegeben hast...



OHMAN!!!! Jetzt sagt mir nicht, dass ich jetzt meinen Key nicht mehr überprüfen kann!!! Es kommt ständig "du bist nicht authentifiziert"

NE... NE... Sorry aber das war es jetzt. GOA und diese ganze scheiss Bande können mich mal am Arsch lecken!! Ich scheisse jetzt auf WAR und ich werd mir das Game nicht, wie eigentlich geplant, am 18. kaufen. Ich geh jetzt pennen und die Arschlöcher von GOA können mich mal. Dafür hab ich jetzt ÜBER EINE STUNDE gewartet!!!!

Euch anderen noch viel Glück!


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

ich glauc ich zocke heut net ich bleibe bei euch und leide mit euch^^


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

wowler2 schrieb:


> ich glaub an euch alle ihr schafft das das wunder kommt bald


 

dein word in gottes ohr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

^^


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

BLAHHHHHHHHHH bei mir kommt ja nicht ma JA oder NEIN hab schon 100 mal geklickt key überprüfen


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

noch 20% patch aba ich las euch net alleine


----------



## Härja (8. September 2008)

*kekse.... leckere kekse für alle gequälten seelen reinschmeiss*


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

@ xoban hmm naja versuch dich ma beim war game einzuloggen und zu downlowaden


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> Lol, bin gerade dabei meine Kontaktinformationen anzugeben, hab aber kein OK Button oder sonstiges um nun weiter zu klicken, weiß da einer was ich machen könnte?^^
> Will nich die Seite neu Ladne, ich weiß ganz genau was dann passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Selbst quotier*

Also, was kann ich tun?^^


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> BLAHHHHHHHHHH bei mir kommt ja nicht ma JA oder NEIN hab schon 100 mal geklickt key überprüfen




same here aber ich vertraue mal auf WoWlers worte


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

hmm keine ahnung das prob hatte ich nie


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

WOWLER der bricht dann irgendwann ab ohne irgendwas gedownloadet zu haben


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

15% nur noch


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

hmm xoban dann versuchs nochmal ganz von vorne^^


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

mehr weiß ich da jetzt au nimmer


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

mach ich jetzt ^^


----------



## Härja (8. September 2008)

so, mittlerweile schmeisst mich der patcher nicht mehr wegen authi-gedöns raus. er patcht allerdings auch nicht
was das denn schon wieder?


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

sorry, aber ich hab mich eingeloggt, auf cd key geklickt und nu is das bild seit 10min schwarz. ja ich weiß das haben viele, aber unten in der firefoxleiste steht eben "übertragen der daten von www.war-europe.com", kommr da noch was, denn wenn ich auf f5 drück oder sonstwie aktuallisier, bin ich wieder ausgeloggt. es kommt auch keine fehlermeldung und nix


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Ich dreh durch....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiSee (8. September 2008)

hab jetzt dasselbe problem, wie härja...

EDIT: ER TUT ES

ER TUT ES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

Geduldet euch mit der Ja oder Nein dings, geht vl so ca 3MIn bis die erscheinen.


----------



## Derail (8. September 2008)

Also ich kann jetzt 1mio mal auf Überprüfen oder bestätigen klicken.
Was das patchen angeht tut sich noch nichts, aber das 414 Fenster ist immer noch da.

Das sollte ich lieber nich wegdrücken, oder 0o ?


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

wowler2 schrieb:


> hmm xoban dann versuchs nochmal ganz von vorne^^



das werde ich jetzt auch machen noch mal von vorne die key überprüfung


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Slayerinoo schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich hab mich eingeloggt, auf cd key geklickt und nu is das bild seit 10min schwarz. ja ich weiß das haben viele, aber unten in der firefoxleiste steht eben "übertragen der daten von www.war-europe.com", kommr da noch was, denn wenn ich auf f5 drück oder sonstwie aktuallisier, bin ich wieder ausgeloggt. es kommt auch keine fehlermeldung und nix



Jo so läuft es bei mir auch schon seit ner halben ewigkeit da kommt nichts mehr... jedenfalls kam bei mir nie was.


----------



## Murradin (8. September 2008)

hat mal wer nen Rat für mich?
hab den Kex eingegeben häckchen gemacht ... und jetzt hab ich da son Rädchen... nach dem ich die überprüfung angeklickt hab ... und ne zur seite geschobene 414 fehler meldung ....

Was nun?


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

8% noch


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

BLAH 2 oder 3 min bei mir geht das seit 30 min so


----------



## Fenrik (8. September 2008)

hmm...klasse jetz kann ich mich endlich wieder einloggen aber wenn ich auf cd-key geh kommt nurn schwarzes fenster...


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

@ murradin immer wieder auf überprüfen klicken bis dan ja oda nein erscheit dann ja immer drauf und irgendwann kommt euer key is jetzt aktiviert


----------



## gregor1234 (8. September 2008)

also ich habe grade glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

ach man wasn scheiss kann mich mal wieder nich einloggen

"login zur zeit nich möglich bitte entschuldigen sie... bla bla"

es ist 2 uhr

gestern um 9:30 war ich auch schon da...

im endergebnis hab ich noch nich so viel fortschritt gesehen....     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiSee (8. September 2008)

einen ganzen tag in den sand gesetzt, aber jetzt patcht er...

hoffentlich funktioniert der rest jetzt auch noch, dann wird das ne laaange nacht *MOSHA* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

genau das muss kommen gz


----------



## frozen (8. September 2008)

Mab 773 Ich danke dir!

Dank dir hab ich jetzt eine WARerfüllte, schlaflose Nacht vor mir^^


----------



## m0ses (8. September 2008)

einloggen konnte ich mich nur leider ist die option mit dem key momentan nicht verfügbar und sie entschuldigen sich wiedermal, was für ein fortschritt!!!! :/


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

der der %&§$ Flash programmierung muss man ja auch leider immer wieder alles eingeben wenn die seite ausfritzt!Fuuuuu..


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Omg..
ich hab gerade die Seite im Firefox geladen, da hatte ich den Button auch..
Gebe also alle Daten an und klicke auf weiter. Plötzlich sagt er mir "Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig".

Ich hab eine GMX und Hotmail E-Mail Adresse versucht, wtf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

gz miSee


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> BLAH 2 oder 3 min bei mir geht das seit 30 min so




Na ja sobald du Key überprüfen klickst kommt nen Rädchen.. das gehte twa 3Min und danach sollte Ja oder Nein Frage kommen. Hänge leider beider Ja/Nein Frage drücke dauernd Ja udn warte 2Min und versuche auch den Patcher anzuwerfen und PW einzugeben, nimmt er aber nicht an.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

@hardnoise alles kleinschreiben in der email addresse


----------



## Härja (8. September 2008)

MiSee schrieb:


> einen ganzen tag in den sand gesetzt, aber jetzt patcht er...
> 
> hoffentlich funktioniert der rest jetzt auch noch, dann wird das ne laaange nacht *MOSHA*
> 
> ...


 haste jetzt einfach gewartet?


----------



## Derail (8. September 2008)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> Omg..
> ich hab gerade die Seite im Firefox geladen, da hatte ich den Button auch..
> Gebe also alle Daten an und klicke auf weiter. Plötzlich sagt er mir "Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig".
> 
> ...





Emailadressen nur kleinschreiben also vorne nicht groß!


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> Omg..
> ich hab gerade die Seite im Firefox geladen, da hatte ich den Button auch..
> Gebe also alle Daten an und klicke auf weiter. Plötzlich sagt er mir "Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig".
> 
> ...





musst alles in kleinbuchstaben angeben


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

ich könnt jetzt endlich zocken stehe euch aba weiterhin bei


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

@hardnoise: das muss alles klein geschrieben werden


----------



## MiSee (8. September 2008)

wird für alle leidgeplagten seelen hier ein gemeinsamer server angestrebt? vielleicht auch rasse? ^^


Edit @ härja: ich hatte endlich den cdkey eingeben können, dann auf überprüfen... warten... meldung ignorieren... ja drücken.... warten... aktiviert meldung mit "zurück zur startseite besätigen" gedrückt und letztlich gewartet bis der patcher mich rangelassen hat


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

das mit dem 10-minuten-takt kommt hin...^^


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

jo wir nehmen alle averlan zumindest ich und xoban und zerstörung


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

averland


----------



## m0ses (8. September 2008)

hat nicht zufällig jemand einen server den er goa fürs einloggen bereitstellen kann ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

^^


----------



## Murradin (8. September 2008)

Leude ich bringe Frohe Kunde^^

nachdem ich der seite zwanzig mal sagen musste das ich das produkt tatsächlich aktivieren will^^

hat es dann endlich geklappt mein key ist aktiviert^^


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

wowler2 schrieb:


> ich könnt jetzt endlich zocken stehe euch aba weiterhin bei



danke aber macht immer noch nix trau mich aber auch net wirklich von vorne zu beginnen


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

bin ma 5min weg muss doch ma reinschauen^^


----------



## Aiakos (8. September 2008)

HARDNOISE
war bei mir auch so. einfach drauf scheißen und wieder auf "Weiter" klicken


----------



## Navius (8. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> OHMAN!!!! Jetzt sagt mir nicht, dass ich jetzt meinen Key nicht mehr überprüfen kann!!! Es kommt ständig "du bist nicht authentifiziert"
> 
> NE... NE... Sorry aber das war es jetzt. GOA und diese ganze scheiss Bande können mich mal am Arsch lecken!! Ich scheisse jetzt auf WAR und ich werd mir das Game nicht, wie eigentlich geplant, am 18. kaufen. Ich geh jetzt pennen und die Arschlöcher von GOA können mich mal. Dafür hab ich jetzt ÜBER EINE STUNDE gewartet!!!!
> 
> Euch anderen noch viel Glück!



lol... komm ma runter.. es ist der open BETA start... nicht das release.. naja vllt für alle beteiligten besser wenn du dich so entscheidest... *freu*


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

wowler2 schrieb:


> @hardnoise alles kleinschreiben in der email addresse



Danke dir..

Kaum klappt es, folgt der nächste Fehler..
In dem Abschnitt, wo er ein Bild mit Zeichen Generieren sollte, bekomm ich ein Bild mit einer Roten Schrift:"An error occured! (code: 11x03)"

weißt du da uach ein Rat?^^ habs gerade Aktualisiert die Seite, muss aber jedes mal alle Daten neu angeben -.-


----------



## Derail (8. September 2008)

Murradin schrieb:


> Leude ich bringe Frohe Kunde^^
> 
> nachdem ich der seite zwanzig mal sagen musste das ich das produkt tatsächlich aktivieren will^^
> 
> hat es dann endlich geklappt mein key ist aktiviert^^



Hast du immer nur auf aktivieren geklickt oder auch auf neu überprüfen ???


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da häng ich jetzt seit 2-3h. Jemand nen Tipp? ^^


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

Murradin schrieb:


> Leude ich bringe Frohe Kunde^^
> 
> nachdem ich der seite zwanzig mal sagen musste das ich das produkt tatsächlich aktivieren will^^
> 
> hat es dann endlich geklappt mein key ist aktiviert^^



so in der richtung war ich heute nachmittag dann auch schon mal.




K@Ching schrieb:


> danke aber macht immer noch nix trau mich aber auch net wirklich von vorne zu beginnen




das hab ich dann versucht ja -.-


----------



## Tobit (8. September 2008)

so hab das game gerade angezockt, srry aber die grafik is echt fürn ****, ich will ned herumwhinen aber die Texturen sind einfach nur schrott, n  berg sieht aus wie mitm Paint gezeichnet und dann bisschen die Farben verwischt, naja ich weiss nicht obs der burner wird, vorallem mit der Grafik


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> Danke dir..
> 
> Kaum klappt es, folgt der nächste Fehler..
> In dem Abschnitt, wo er ein Bild mit Zeichen Generieren sollte, bekomm ich ein Bild mit einer Roten Schrift:"An error occured! (code: 11x03)"
> ...




das habe ich irgendwann heute gelesen von goa selbst...einfach irgendeinen code eingeben(ausdenken) dann kommt das nochmal später irgendwie...(so hatten die das beschrieben)


----------



## Derail (8. September 2008)

*ER PATCHED JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


So jetzt spiele ich mal meine volle DSL Power aus ^^

gerade angefangen... 20 % ^^


----------



## Murradin (8. September 2008)

Derail schrieb:


> Hast du immer nur auf aktivieren geklickt oder auch auf neu überprüfen ???



es kam zwar ständig ne fehler meldung aber die hab ich mal missachtet zwischen durch mal weggeklickt... und immerwieder ja angeklickt irgednwann wars dann soweit^^

und das beste is ... ich Patche grad ....^^10%

endlich ist es vorbei... seit 8:30 sitz ich jetzt hier... ich hab mir aufnm sonntag nen wecker gestellt... xD

Ich seh ich alle dann Ingame.. irgendwann hoffentlich


----------



## Odjnn (8. September 2008)

genau da häng ich auch maaaaaan^^


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here



KillerFrumpy schrieb:


> so in der richtung war ich heute nachmittag dann auch schon
> 
> 
> 
> das hab ich dann versucht ja -.-



und hatt es geklappt? scheinbar net


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

@hardnoise: würd nur mal tippen und sagen, dass grade wieder die login sowie die registrierungsserver zu sind. is natürlich kacke wenn man alles neu eingeben muss...

@k@ching: den reiter "cdkey registrieren" hatte ich gar nicht erst. aber das macht ja nicht wirklich mut auf mehr wenn du da schon ewig hängst


----------



## Härja (8. September 2008)

"produktpatch wird gestartet" .... wird er aber garnicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha0901 (8. September 2008)

Murradin schrieb:


> Leude ich bringe Frohe Kunde^^
> 
> nachdem ich der seite zwanzig mal sagen musste das ich das produkt tatsächlich aktivieren will^^
> 
> hat es dann endlich geklappt mein key ist aktiviert^^




20 x *g* gut klick ich noch 18x auf "Ja" ..narf


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

mhm pünktlich nach 10 min kommt statt der nachricht wieder das rädchen...mal sehn obs jetrzt klappt....


----------



## Menno02 (8. September 2008)

> Es geht juppiii
> 
> 
> Wer schon einmal PW und so angegeben hat, braucht nurnoch F5 zu drücken, auch wenn das PW Feld danach leer ist, weiter F5 drücken bis das Rad kommt! Dann das Rad abwarten bis der CD Key angeben Button kein Rad mehr hat. CD Key angeben > bestätigen > warten (auch wenn Fehlermeldung kommt nicht wegklicken, warten bis ein Ja oder Nein Frage kommt, dann Ja drücken und Fehlermeldung lassen).
> So oft dieses "Ja" wiederholen, bis es bei eurem Warpatcher geht mit einloggen!



So hab ichs gemacht und es hat 5 min gedauert und dann hats geklappt!!!!! Obwohl ich die ganze zeit ne 414 meldung offen hatte dabei!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab 414 in die nüsse getreten, aber sowas von!!!! patch lädt sehr schnell bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murradin (8. September 2008)

Micha0901 schrieb:


> 20 x *g* gut klick ich noch 18x auf "Ja" ..narf



aber mit geduld ... warte bis das rad wieder weg is ... nich einfach drauf hämmern ne^^

bissl geduld müsster schon aufbringen


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

LiquidShokk schrieb:


> das habe ich irgendwann heute gelesen von goa selbst...einfach irgendeinen code eingeben(ausdenken) dann kommt das nochmal später irgendwie...(so hatten die das beschrieben)



Danke dir.
Ich hab jetzt einfach 5x Aktualisiert, 5x meine kompletten Daten per Hand erneut eingegeben, nun bekomm ich einen Code angezeigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss echt gestehn, bis auf paar Ausnahmen(das normal ist), ist das eine echt Hilfsbereite Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider sind meine ganzen Namen vergeben, muss mir etwas neues Ausdenken.. Unglaublich das sich noch jemand Hardnoise nennt..^^


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

SO ALLE DIE AUF AVERLAND KOMMEN WOLLEN ORDNUNG ODA ZERSTÖRUNG??


----------



## Lesdraka (8. September 2008)

wenn der fehler 1103 kam und ihr den key schon eingeben konntet, versucht mal den Patch runterzuladen!
Bei mir scheints zu gehen.


----------



## Härja (8. September 2008)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> Ich hab jetzt einfach 5x Aktualisiert, 5x meine kompletten Daten per Hand erneut eingegeben, nun bekomm ich einen Code angezeigt.
> 
> 
> ...



meine waren auch vergeben, in der mail war ich dann aufeinmal mit dem ersten versuch registriert^^


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

nein hat es nicht son scheiss.


versuche mich seit dem zunächst mal einzuloggen.


das wird leider nur durch zwei unterschiedliche meldungen aufgepeppt:

"zur zeit nich möglich" bis "Vorgang kann nicht fortgesetzt werden (414)"

-.-

müsst ihr nich ins bett langsam? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derail (8. September 2008)

KillerFrumpy schrieb:


> nein hat es nicht son scheiss.
> 
> 
> versuche mich seit dem zunächst mal einzuloggen.
> ...




Never !

Semesterferien ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

so..jetzt mal ne noobie-frage...F5 drücken....zeigt keine (offensichtliche) reaktion bei mir..is das normal?


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

@menno02: der macht ja nicht mehr weiter wenn man "cd key" anklickt...


----------



## Micha0901 (8. September 2008)

Murradin schrieb:


> aber mit geduld ... warte bis das rad wieder weg is ... nich einfach drauf hämmern ne^^
> 
> bissl geduld müsster schon aufbringen




nee nee er patch nun endlich auch so *g* von daher hoff ich einfach das klappt nun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum einloggen bin ich übrigens über warhammeronline.com und dann Sprache deutsch rein..da war ich dann komischerweise schon eingeloggt...


----------



## Härja (8. September 2008)

KillerFrumpy schrieb:


> müsst ihr nich ins bett langsam?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


semesterferien^^ und arbeiten muss ich morgen erst um 16:00  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

ICH SPIELE JETZT AUF AVERLAND EINE HEXENKRIEGERRIN ZERSTÖRUNG DER NAME IS SAMIRA /W ME INGAME


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Härja schrieb:


> meine waren auch vergeben, in der mail war ich dann aufeinmal mit dem ersten versuch registriert^^



Hehe, na bin mal gespannt wie lang ich auf meine Mail warten muss.


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

tjoar 08:30 muss ich dann zur arbeit   24 stunden geduld hat ich dann doch für genug selbstaufopferung -.-


----------



## Menno02 (8. September 2008)

@slayerinno: also wenn bei mir das rad weg war, ist er immer sofort weiter gegangen. kann natürlich sein das du da jetzt nen kleinen zwischenstop hast, musst halt nen bisschen warten bis der server wieder reagiert. aber ich denke wenn du es bis zur cd key eingabe dann schaffst, kommste damit ans ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagro (8. September 2008)

Warhammer Online Patch 4.141103711  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murradin (8. September 2008)

wowler2 schrieb:


> ICH SPIELE JETZT AUF AVERLAND EINE HEXENKRIEGERRIN ZERSTÖRUNG DER NAME IS SAMIRA /W ME INGAME



tja dann werden wir uns auf dem schlachtfeld wieder sehen ... denn ich werde ein HExenjäger sein^^

also ...


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

könnte mir das mit dem F5 nochmal jemand sagen? forum wird refresht aber auf der war-seite passiert nichts (offensichtliches) mit F5.... normal?


----------



## DerSensenmann (8. September 2008)

Kurze Frage:
Was genau habt ihr jetzt getan das ihr spielen könnt?

Immer wenn ich mich versuche einzuloggen (Acc schon über ein Jahr alt) erhalte ich die Meldung das der Login atm nicht verfügbar ist...


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

@murradin kann mit dir auch ordnung spielen wennde willlst^^


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

LiquidShokk schrieb:


> könnte mir das mit dem F5 nochmal jemand sagen? forum wird refresht aber auf der war-seite passiert nichts (offensichtliches) mit F5.... normal?



Die Loginserver sind mal wieder down kann des sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

ich schaffe es einfach nicht mich einzuloggen...WENN ich mal drin bin und auf CD key dingens da drücke kommt nurn schwarzer bildschirm


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

LiquidShokk schrieb:


> könnte mir das mit dem F5 nochmal jemand sagen? forum wird refresht aber auf der war-seite passiert nichts (offensichtliches) mit F5.... normal?




die warseite ist eine flash seite  der content wird vorgeneriert 
da ist der normale F5 refresh nicht so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

@menno02: jom hab vorhin 20min gewartet und nix wars^^, aber was bleibt mir schon übrig, lieber dauerladen und irgendwann mal drankommen als sich ständig einzuloggen^^


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Die Loginserver sind mal wieder down kann des sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne ich meine auch in dem zeitfenster (es sine übrigens alle 5 minuten jetzt) wenn die loginserver da sind und sich das rädchen dreht passiert nix wenn ich F5  drücke


----------



## Navius (8. September 2008)

shawn_duh schrieb:


> ich schaffe es einfach nicht mich einzuloggen...WENN ich mal drin bin und auf CD key dingens da drücke kommt nurn schwarzer bildschirm


jo bei mir das selbe... ich geh glaub nun pennen und versuchs morgen wieder. gute nacht und viel glück noch


----------



## Menno02 (8. September 2008)

@shawn, also das mit dem schwarzen bildschirm is mir immer nur passiert wenn ich nicht solange gewartet hab bis das rad des todes weg war, machst das oder kloppst einfach rauf?


----------



## Murradin (8. September 2008)

wowler2 schrieb:


> @murradin kann mit dir auch ordnung spielen wennde willlst^^



musste nur was sagen^^ hast noch 14% ^^

weil ich wollt aufjedenfall nen Hexenjäger spielen^^


----------



## Micha0901 (8. September 2008)

DerSensenmann schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Was genau habt ihr jetzt getan das ihr spielen könnt?
> 
> Immer wenn ich mich versuche einzuloggen (Acc schon über ein Jahr alt) erhalte ich die Meldung das der Login atm nicht verfügbar ist...




800 Mio. mal versucht einzuloggen, am Ende über Warhammeronline.com Sprache -> German da war ich dann schon auf War-online.com eingeloggt, der Rest ging problemlos gemäß Anweisungen...

CD-Key eingeben und alle bestätigen buttons klicken!
1. Es Wird definitiv irgend eine Fehlermeldung kommen
2. Nicht nervös werden, nicht wegclicken!
3. einfach die Fehlermeldung nach oben oder unten verschieben
4. Wieder die bestätigen buttons klicken
5. Das alles solang bis ihr bestätigen sollt das euer CD-Key für die Open Beta ist
6. Dort die Prozedur mit der Fehlermeldung wiederholn
7. Um zu überprüfen ob's funktioniert: Einfach versuchen zu patchen
d.h. mitm launcher


----------



## ZattaZip (8. September 2008)

hi,

kann ja nicht wahr sein:

- preorder zahlende kundschaft abgezocken - super plan.

- release verschieben wegen keine release qualitaet - ja ? was anders jetzt ?

- technische probleme anfuehren ? was nach monaten der verschiebung ?

- hatte ich die gesrtichenen inhalte erwaehnt ? die nach der preorder gestrichen
  wurden, wo das geld schon abgezockt war, na klar...

technical problems, best guess:  

- wer billigheiner centOS einsetzt, benutzt auch keine db mit enterprise lizenz.
  mysql ? postgres ? 

- kommunikation zur datenbank: hmm, sucking soap statt xmlrpc benutzt ?  

- wer flash only with ie zur community einsetzt will keine  free software 
  junkies - ooops ? centOS - free software...
  ummm - nee, firefox klappt bei mit immernoch nicht.

- auf der flash startseite nur hinhalte nachrichten: spaet, spaeter, noch spaeter,
  wenn es nicht funzt - sad.  preazise start ansage und dann nur ein sorry, later, ... 
  not yet, try again, ... - this sux - let a technican post a note, not a lame
  marketing sucker, without a clue.

was vergessen, ja: 

- ich hab mich tierisch auf den start gefreut, open beta ist nicht
  start, aber hab bezahlt um sofort dabei zu sein.
  doch preorder fuer open beta kostet und jetzt hab ich nur frust
  gekauft. super plan, leider auf wessen kosten ? 

- mal timeout beim anmelden, voellig ok - am ersten tag lag, total normal.
  aber nach monaten des verschobenen starts, imho reine verarschung.
  von wem kommen die ``spezialisten'' ?  CP limited ?  scheint mir der name
  programm zu sein. eher limited..., very limited!

ich waere gern dabei, aber das geld fuer meinen preorder open beta key habt ihr
mir imho mies aus der tasche gezogen - siehe nicht erfuelltes open beta
announcment auf war-europe, und so ich bin stinkig.

- wow ist nun so schlecht auch nicht, cant await to see ms. piltons new trades,

- gute runde spass bei den hobbits geht immer (angeln dort nun auch, gell ?),

- und aoc ist gemessen an dem war start wieder sehr attraktiv.

disappointed, 
                                    zak (call me zak 414)


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Menno02 schrieb:


> @shawn, also das mit dem schwarzen bildschirm is mir immer nur passiert wenn ich nicht solange gewartet hab bis das rad des todes weg war, machst das oder kloppst einfach rauf?



ich warte bis es weg geht.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

hmm ok ich schauma was ich mir mache


----------



## elmoo200 (8. September 2008)

kurze frage hab den key eingegeben beim prüfen stand dann der kay ist ungültig kommt das jetzt davon das der server überlastet is oder warum ?


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

Navius schrieb:


> jo bei mir das selbe... ich geh glaub nun pennen und versuchs morgen wieder. gute nacht und viel glück noch




prima idee *händereibt*

geht nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Menno02 schrieb:


> @shawn, also das mit dem schwarzen bildschirm is mir immer nur passiert wenn ich nicht solange gewartet hab bis das rad des todes weg war, machst das oder kloppst einfach rauf?


Also bei mir kam das immer ob das Glücksrad noch da war oder nicht spielte bei mir keine wirkliche Rolle.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

hmm ok ich schauma was ich mir mache


----------



## Murradin (8. September 2008)

wowler2 schrieb:


> hmm ok ich schauma was ich mir mache




mach das^^


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

@menno02: hatte ja das gleiche und hab gewartet bis das rad weg is, aber gleiches ergebnis


----------



## Murradin (8. September 2008)

ich kann ingame beeil dich xD
wenn du mich suchst... Hexenjäger: Valnaar /w me


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Ich konnte einfach nicht pennen aber JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA mein Key wurde freigeschalten. Hab es nach folgender Anleitung gemacht:

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458

Es hat alles wie dort beschrieben gefunzt.


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

ich glaub das frustierenste an der lösung mit flash ist es immer das gleiche zu sehen....


überlege grade ob es besser gewesen wäre wenn sich die dumme seite einfach schlichtweg nicht aufgebaut hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

@murradin ich denke ma das ich mirn weißen löwe mache^^


----------



## Menno02 (8. September 2008)

nunja, ich hatte es halt vorhin genauso gemacht, wie es einer davor gepostet hat, bei mir hats dann sofort geklappt, schade, ich dacht das ist jetzt nen kleines patent für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich würd aber schonmal bei der keyeingabe nicht mehr das 414 fenster wegdrücken, wenn ihr soweit kommt ist das wichtig, weil ich dann wirste automatisch ausgeloggt, wenn man nen bisschen wartet kommt da die abfrage wieder im hintergrund und das fenster kann man zur seite schieben, ich wünsch euch noch viel erfolg!!!


----------



## Kallegsk (8. September 2008)

also ich kann meinen key jetz eingeben aber wenn ich auf gültigkeit prüfen klicke kommt nur du bist nicht authentifizeirt. warum kann das sein?


----------



## XPray (8. September 2008)

Ich habs auch geschafft und konnte jetzt erst der Sache, da der Patcher schon bei 80 Prozent ist, auch wirklich glauben schenken......

Es halt geklappt....bald kann ich auch spielen ich raffs noch net wirklich....

Drück euch auch die Daumen das ihr es bald geschafft habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha0901 (8. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Ich konnte einfach nicht pennen aber JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA mein Key wurde freigeschalten. Hab es nach folgender Anleitung gemacht:
> 
> http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458
> 
> Es hat alles wie dort beschrieben gefunzt.




Das einloggen in den Patcher geht nach ein paar Minuten auch OHNE das das Fenster "Euer CD-Key wurde bestätigt" erscheint!


----------



## Murradin (8. September 2008)

wowler2 schrieb:


> @murradin ich denke ma das ich mirn weißen löwe mache^^




naja ok mein name haste ja ^^ Valnaar...

ich muss ma gucken^^ mir werden gar keine server angezeigt... hmm


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

neu ins game neigehen


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Ich hätte eine Frage.
Man muss ja ein Login und ein Nickname angeben, was wird wofür gebraucht?
Login Name schätz ich mal, um mich dann beim Warpatcher einzuloggen, kann das sein?
Und wofür der Nickname?


----------



## Murradin (8. September 2008)

wowler2 schrieb:


> neu ins game neigehen



welcher server eigentlich?


----------



## Navius (8. September 2008)

KillerFrumpy schrieb:


> prima idee *händereibt*
> 
> geht nur
> 
> ...




zu früh gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs nochn letztes ma versuch und bin jetz im cd key eingeben fenster ^^ werd wohl noch bissl bleiben


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

@murradin averland


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Micha0901 schrieb:


> Das einloggen in den Patcher geht nach ein paar Minuten auch OHNE das das Fenster "Euer CD-Key wurde bestätigt" erscheint!



Bei mir ging das nicht, weil sich vorher stundenlang der Key nicht authentifizieren lies. Jetzt geht es. Ich kann die Anleitung nur jedem empfehlen. Vor allem der F5 Trick funzt wunderbar.


----------



## Cosmic142 (8. September 2008)

Bestätigung bei mir auch endlich der pacht rennt bei 6% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich freu mich und drücke allen die daumen die es noch nich geschafft haben


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

Wegen schwarzem Bild.. fals schwarz wird.. neben dem Warhammerlogo wo im Hintergrund ein Hügel mit Speeren und orangen Wolken ist einfach einmal klicken, wenn so ne Hand als Mauspfeil erscheint, dann wird das Flash Zeugs wieder angezeigt ohne euch abzumelden oder Seite neu zu laden oder so. Einfach über dem Login Fenster links neben dem Warhammer Schriftzug auf den Hügel im Hintergrund klicken!!


----------



## ThalluS (8. September 2008)

seufz solangsam nervts ... dieser F5 trick funzt auch ja? ^^ also einfach http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ << da dauerhaft f5 drücken?


----------



## wowler2 (8. September 2008)

@ murradin biste noch da?


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

ThalluS schrieb:


> seufz solangsam nervts ... dieser F5 trick funzt auch ja? ^^ also einfach http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ << da dauerhaft f5 drücken?




Ja


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Bin ich der einziegste wo die ganze Zeit "Login ist nicht möglich usw." kommt das geht schon gut 45min so, ich hab die Seite wie bei der Anleitung nach Gefühlten 5000x f5 drücken zustande bekommen aber wie gesagt ich bekomm immer diese Meldung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

ThalluS schrieb:


> seufz solangsam nervts ... dieser F5 trick funzt auch ja? ^^ also einfach http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ << da dauerhaft f5 drücken?



Absolut korrekt. Du musst nur den Usernamen eingeben und dann einfach immer nur F5 drücken. Das PW verschwindet beim Reload ja sowieso. Bei mir hats beim 6. oder 7. Mal F5 dann geklappt.

So wie ich das sehe umgeht man damit auch das "Login nicht möglich" Problem oder?


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Ich bin so weit wie nie zu vor. Habe die Tipps von http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458 befolgt und bin nun auf der Key Seite wo ich ihn bestäigen soll. MUAHAHA ^^


----------



## elmoo200 (8. September 2008)

kann mir einer helfen ich versuche den key die ganze zeit zu überprüfen und dann kommt immer ein fehler is aufgetreten vorgang kann nicht fortgesetzt werden code 414


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetz kam doch mal das Rädchen aber 414 ist back. Ohje ich dreh ab.


----------



## Cosmic142 (8. September 2008)

auf keinen fall die fehlermeldung wegklicken mit "ok" einfach irgendwo hinschieben wo sie nicht stört und immer wieder bestätigen und ja..irgendwan dann einfach mal den patcher ausprobieren dann gehts


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Ich habe nun eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen, anschließend auch die zweite.
Was nun?
Muss ich mich noch Einloggen und etwas machen, oder könnt ich im Prinzip schon los zocken?
Wenn ich nämlich mich versuche mit den Daten beim warpatcher Einzuloggen, bekomm ich immer nur die Fehlermeldung "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein."


----------



## DoMar (8. September 2008)

benutzt mal diese Anleutung bei mir hats geklappt http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458, aber jetzt kann ich den patch nicht laden weil er meint das meine logindaten falsch sind-.-


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (8. September 2008)

mir bringen die besten f5 drück tricks nich...wenn ich nichma nen acc. reggen kann :/

ich glaub OB is für mich wohl erstma doch nur ein Wunschtraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja....

Euch andren viel spass beim zocken


----------



## ThalluS (8. September 2008)

seufz wüll doch nur nen klennen erfolg und wenns die buggy key eingabe ist die soviele schon sehen durften ^^ naja weiter dark knight guggn und f5 foltern -.-


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Cosmic142 schrieb:


> auf keinen fall die fehlermeldung wegklicken mit "ok" einfach irgendwo hinschieben wo sie nicht stört und immer wieder bestätigen und ja..irgendwan dann einfach mal den patcher ausprobieren dann gehts



D.h. dann ist mein Key registirert? oder sollte ich weiter machen bis ich zu der Seite komme wo es DICK UND IN GRÜN steht? ^^


----------



## leeeeon (8. September 2008)

also, ich hatte jetz glück und konnte den cd-key bestätigen lassen, aber beim patch-versuch klappt der login trotzdem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   hat jemand das gleiche problem ??


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

ThalluS schrieb:


> seufz solangsam nervts ... dieser F5 trick funzt auch ja? ^^ also einfach http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ << da dauerhaft f5 drücken?



Bei mir funzt er 0. Wenn ich mal auf eines der beschriebenen Fenster komme, bekomm ich 1103, 414 oder "Ihr seid schon authentifiziert.".


----------



## Cosmic142 (8. September 2008)

shawn_duh schrieb:


> D.h. dann ist mein Key registirert? oder sollte ich weiter machen bis ich zu der Seite komme wo es DICK UND IN GRÜN steht? ^^



Ich hatte die seite mit "dick und grün gar nicht" (hab so 5-6 mal das prozedere "bestätigen-ja" durch) und bin patch am ziehen 74% WAR ich komme...The Order will fear ME!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Bei mir funzt er 0. Wenn ich mal auf eines der beschriebenen Fenster komme, bekomm ich 1103, 414 oder "Ihr seid schon authentifiziert.".



Evt. musste mal deine Cookies löschen. Bei mir hat das ganze übrigens NUR im IE gefunzt und nicht im FF.


----------



## ThalluS (8. September 2008)

eviga dann sind ma auf dem gleichen stand ^^


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

jemand da der schon zocken kann???


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Evt. musste mal deine Cookies löschen. Bei mir hat das ganze übrigens NUR im IE gefunzt und nicht im FF.



Mit IE probier ich schon den ganzen abend, im Moment benutze ich Opera, wie sonst auch. Ist beides gleich nicht funktionierend. ^^


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Cosmic142 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die seite mit "dick und grün gar nicht" (hab so 5-6 mal das prozedere "bestätigen-ja" durch) und bin patch am ziehen 74% WAR ich komme...The Order will fear ME!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh du Glückspilz...bin schon ca. 10 Mins dabei -.-

Wo wirst du zocken? Fange Zerstörung an.


----------



## Härja (8. September 2008)

ich denk mal der server ist jetzt erst recht überlastet, wenn alle wie blöd auf f5 hämmern.... also, noch mehr wie vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, nachdem man den Key schon mal eingeben hat müssen, und man dann die Bestätigungs Mail bekommen bzw. die zweite Mail bekomme hat, muss man nochmal den Key eingeben?
Merkwürdige Vorgangsweise..^^


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

Das funkt ja wirklich so eine schiesse aber auch seid heute 8:30 und jetzt gehts*g* Danke für den link!


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

wenn man die bestätigung gemacht hat für den key wie lange dauert das bis man patch laden kann?


----------



## Härja (8. September 2008)

huch... warum kams den zweimal... egal, ich komm jetzt nichtmal mehr auf die keyseite -.-


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Das funkt ja wirklich so eine schiesse aber auch seid heute 8:30 und jetzt gehts*g* Danke für den link!


 
Siehst !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cosmic142 (8. September 2008)

shawn_duh schrieb:


> Oh du Glückspilz...bin schon ca. 10 Mins dabei -.-
> 
> Wo wirst du zocken? Fange Zerstörung an.



Auch Zerstörung mit meiner Gilde(wo auch die meisten Betakey/Headstart haben) wahrscheinlich auf Averland ..das ding könnte halt sein das der schon voll ist dann mal sehen soooo 100% ich geh reinschnuppern *daumen drückt nochmal für alle anderen*


----------



## 703und1103und∞414 (8. September 2008)

man muss das System verstehen und eine ordentlich portion glück haben:
Also meine Erfahrugen haben gezeigt

1. Es gibt "Zeitfenster" (alle 1-2minfür ca 10sek max) 
    in welchen eine Verbindung zum den Servern besteh

2. fEHLErmeldungen "kann" man ignorieren manche führen 
    nach bestätigung zu einem refresh und damit ins Nichts


*um bis zur CD key Eingabe zu kommen:*


*1. Seite laden http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/?lang=de

2. euren acc und pw eingeben, auf login speichern, und dann anmelden solange bis man einmal das Rädchen sieht. Die Logindaten müssten dann gespeichert sein

3. F5 (refresh) drücken und wenn euer Login (ohne passwort) schon eingetragen ist solange f5 wiederholen bis zum nächsten Zeitfenster, um im richtigen moment zu refreshen um dann das Rädchen zu sehen

4. Abwarten*

*GLÜCKsFALL EINS
keine Fehlermedung*

*5. auf cd-key klicken und cd key eingeben, akzeptieren und warten

6. Fehlermeldung Ignorieren*

*GLÜCKSFALL ZWEI
irgendwann kommt die "ja nein" Frage*

*7. ja drücken bis login im patcher funktioniert*



BE AWARE: patcher loginversuche sind begrenzt....habe mir so grade einen versemmelt


----------



## SoRcs (8. September 2008)

hallochen, bin nun auch seit 9.30 sonntag morgen live dabei^^

ich habe nach etwa 9 stündigem warten vor etwa 2 stunden meine bestätigungsmail bekommen.die teilte mir mit,ich solle mich auf der war-europe.com seite einloggen.
seit eben diesen 2 stunden versuche ich dies,ohne jeglichen erfolg.

entweder "login zurzeit nicht möglich" oder error 1103...



wie kamt ihr alle so weit,dass ihr schon den key eingeben könnt?


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Hehe wollte wohl auch auf Averland anfangen. Klingt am schönsten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

es geschehen noch wunder seit heute morgen um 8:30 und jetzt 2:54 fängt er an den patch zu laden jjjjjjjjuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

Ok etwas voreilig zumindest bin ich mal weiter als sonst*g*


----------



## Odjnn (8. September 2008)

so kein bock mehr seit 12 uhr versucht und versucht und bis zur key eingabe gekommen, einmal und nie wieder ,
noch ne kippe zur entspannung rauchen und dann is feierabend und nichtmal neue news so das alle schön bis 4 uhr warten, die pennen eh naja viel glück noch tschia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leeeeon (8. September 2008)

Härja schrieb:


> huch... warum kams den zweimal... egal, ich komm jetzt nichtmal mehr auf die keyseite -.-



es dauert so 10mins oder warens jetz grad 20 ? naja solang hats bei mir gedauert...ungefähr son login-intervall hab ich das gefühl.
ich patche und bin ratzen...gute nacht und viel Glück.


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Jaaaa er zeiht das den Patch ! ^^


----------



## Taoru (8. September 2008)

Wenigstens lädt nach der ganzen Tortur der Patch schnell. *gg*


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

so jetzt wird gleich gezogt bei 20% ist er schon dann um 4:30 chef anrufen und krank melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

goa hat zwar das rad nicht neu erfunden, aber zumindest mit dem bezug auf rad eine neue dimension erreicht


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Endlich mal nen Erflog, Jungs ! ^^


----------



## teroa (8. September 2008)

also ich bin jetzt da wo mann username und passwort eingibt in der mitte vom bildschirm bei mir kommt 1013,414 oder 
Authentifikation fehlgeschlagen, bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort.


----------



## DerSensenmann (8. September 2008)

Schon x mal f5 gedruckt und immer kommt das gleiche Fenster >_>


----------



## Huschke (8. September 2008)

boah wie geil! danke an den ersteller von:
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458

unbedingt auch MIT OPERA machen!!!! dann funzts auch!!!!


----------



## SoRcs (8. September 2008)

so antwortet doch auf meinen post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoroasther (8. September 2008)

Dank Mr. Buntstift und der Nerdanleitung auf Onlinewelten darf ich nun den Patch saugen. Hui hat ja nur seit gestern 9:47 gedauert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (8. September 2008)

Huschke schrieb:


> unbedingt auch MIT OPERA machen!!!! dann funzts auch!!!!


Geht mit IE und Firefox auch, aber mit Opera am schnellsten/einfachsten.


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Mach was in http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458 steht und es wird laufen ! OPERA ist pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThalluS (8. September 2008)

Ob Opera FF oder IE ist (hoffentlich) egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst drück ich mir hier gerade mit FF umsonst die finga wund ^^


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

es geht also wo gehma hin Averland und welche Seite?Aber ich wette mit ner normalen http Seite hätte es sicher keine solch grossen Probs gegeben!


----------



## Huschke (8. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Geht mit IE und Firefox auch, aber mit Opera am schnellsten/einfachsten.



bei mir gings mit firefox und ie nicht


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

also mit der beschreibung von der seite da bin ich mit frischem opera nun endlich auch dabei meinen beta-key freizuschalten...klappt alles wies da steht soweit


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Averland - Zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (8. September 2008)

ThalluS schrieb:


> Ob Opera FF oder IE ist (hoffentlich) egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Huschke schrieb:


> bei mir gings mit firefox und ie nicht


Ist Glückssache, aber geht trotzdem mit allen 3.


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

VERDAMMTNOCHMAL JETZT BIN ICH SO WEIT GEKOMMEN UND JETZT HEISSTE S NICHT MEHR AUTHENTIFIZIERT... UND JETZT SCHAFFE ICH ES NURNOCH SO WEIT EINZULOGGEN, DASS DAS RAD KOMMT ABER WEITER GEHT NICHTS MEHR... VERDAMMTNOCHMAL -______- WOFÜR HABE ICH DIE GANZE ZEIT "JA" GEKLICKT?


----------



## Freebs (8. September 2008)

Bin zwar auch eingeloggt, aber wenn ich auf CD-Key eingeben will, sagt mir ne Msg, dass das zur Zeit nich verfügbar sein.

Das isses dann auch.


----------



## Drornur (8. September 2008)

Bei mir gangs auch mit Google Chrome...


----------



## Jerberan (8. September 2008)

puh bei mir hats auch geklappt . nur dumm das meine gamer-antivirensoftware noch keine einstellungen für warhammer kennt und der patcher deswegen ewig braucht .und nur zum patchen ausschalten möchte ich das ding nich


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Bin zwar auch eingeloggt, aber wenn ich auf CD-Key eingeben will, sagt mir ne Msg, dass das zur Zeit nich verfügbar sein.
> 
> Das isses dann auch.



Schieb die MSG zu seite wien windoof fenster und versuch weiter


----------



## teroa (8. September 2008)

also bei mir kommt meistens 1103
und der satz


Authentifikation fehlgeschlagen, bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort.


beides stimmen aber 100%
ist das bei euch auch so


----------



## Navius (8. September 2008)

bei mir hats jetzt auch mit opera geklappt... musste allerdings erst neurstarten.

mfg navi


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

bei mir gings mit chrome! Flash Seiten sind der letzte Mist!Sollten das echt mit einer einfachen Seite machen! Login panel und sonst nix!
Bei mir geht die Seite auch so schon die halbe Zeit nie.Horror war der Tag jetzt zum regn

also wir sehn uns!Welcher Name!!Ich bin Schwarzork Havamal! Auf Order seite Schattenkrieger Annata auf Carroburg


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

loool...jetzt hätte es geklappt da sagt er: der key is ungültig....ich überprüfe: und tatsächlich...hat sich ein tippfehler eingeschlichen...fataler fehler meinerseits nach 14 std oder so...


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Bei mir gangs auch mit Google Chrome...



keine Ahnung ob es an mir lag.
Aber mit Google Chrome wurde mir der "Weiter"-Button bei den Kontaktinformationen nicht Angezeigt, musste es dann im Firefox Neuladen.
Nicht das du dann den gleichen Fehler wie ich hast und alles von neu machen musst^^


----------



## Taoru (8. September 2008)

85% ich reib mir schonmal die Hände für den Fall, dass nach patchen die nächsten Fehlermeldungen folgen. *g*


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

super. eingeloggt, ewig auf cd key gehämmert und nu wieder schwarz


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2008)

Naja ich gebs auf vllt bekommen die es ja morgen hin, gute Nacht euch bzw. viel Spaß beim daddeln.


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Geht mit IE und Firefox auch, aber mit Opera am schnellsten/einfachsten.



Bei mir gehts überhaupt nicht. Wills jemand für mich versuchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Ich (8. September 2008)

neue news 
Seit heute morgen haben wir ernste Probleme mit unserem Authentifizierungssystem, während die Stabilität der Server, die gute Leistung des Patchers und die sichere Arbeit des Downloaders dagegen sehr zufriedenstellend waren. Dieser Vorfall, bedingt durch den massiven Ansturm der Fans, beschränkt den Zugang zu unseren Servern leider auf die Tester auf der Phase der geschlossenen Beta und eine begrenzte Anzahl an Neuregistrierungen. 

Wir haben heute vor allem daran gearbeitet, die Authentifizierungsserver und die Datenbankserver, die unter dem großen Anzahl gleichzeitiger Verbindungen gelitten haben, mehrfach neu zu konfigurieren. Die Untersuchungen und Korrekturen, die wir bisher durchgeführt haben, betrafen im Wesentlichen die Bereiche, bei denen ein vollständiger Stopp der Schreibvorgänge in der Datenbank nicht notwendig ist. Tatsächlich haben wir es vorgezogen, die Datenbank während des Tages laufen zu lassen, um die große Anzahl der Konten, die in Bearbeitung waren, abzuarbeiten. Dieser Vorgang wird während der Nacht fortgesetzt. Anschließend können wir die Datenbank stoppen und neukonfigurieren.
Wenn diese Operation so verläuft, wie wir es erwarten, können wir euch erneut Zugang zur Registrierungsseite für eure Open-Beta-Codes geben. Wir nehmen an, dass die gesamten Wartungsarbeiten bis zum Ende des Vormittags abgeschlossen sein werden.   

Natürlich werden wir euch über den Verlauf der Wartung auf dem Laufenden halten und denken, euch im Laufe des Vormittags einen Statusbericht geben zu können. 
Wir bedanken uns für euer Verständnis zu einem Zeitpunkt, der von sich aus schon Ungeduld hervor ruft, und entschuldigen uns vielmals für diese Situation.


----------



## Taoru (8. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts überhaupt nicht. Wills jemand für mich versuchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sorry, 1 mal reicht mir. ^^


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

So alle auf Averland Zerstörungs Seite!WErd Schwarzork Havamal dort sein!Auf Ordnungsseite Schattenkrieger Annata auf Carroburg


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Verdammt.. ^^


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Schneller Patcher, schneller !!!  70% fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Mephisto (8. September 2008)

Bei mir kommt auch nur wieder "Login derzeit nicht möglich". Und das mitten in der Nacht -.-


----------



## DoMar (8. September 2008)

und die probleme gehen weiter... jetzt sehe ich keine server im spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSensenmann (8. September 2008)

Das Rad dreht und dreht sich und irgendwann erscheint die Fhelermeldung und ich werde nciht wie beschrieben zur Keyeingabe gebeten >_>


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

hehe ich bin schon auf 70 bei mir geht anscheinedn der Patcher schneller als bei dir!


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Gut, wenn die jetzt bis morgen eh nix mehr unternehmen, starte ich noch einen letzten Versuch. Weiß nur noch nicht, mit welchem Browser.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Härja (8. September 2008)

jetzt komm gar nicht mehr zur keyseite... da war ich dochschon 1000 mal heute (x.x)


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

immer weiter F5 drücken und dann mal wieder key eingeben!Versuch es unbedingt mit Opera oder Google Chrome


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

ui hoffentlich rutsch ich noch durch...bin fast fertig!!!


----------



## Zoroasther (8. September 2008)

Hat bei mir nur mit Chrome gefunzt. Die Anweisungen sind aber korrekt. 

Einfach immer und immer und immer wieder versuchen. Und nicht vergessen dabei Folgendes mitzusingen:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Dnbq0iAPLnk


----------



## Sandman86 (8. September 2008)

PATCH ist FERTIG!!! WHAAAAAAAAAAGGG!!!!!!


----------



## ThalluS (8. September 2008)

omg gruppenkuscheln ! erster erfolg für den heutigen(für mich nooooch sonntag^^) bin in der cd-key eingabe nu auf zur nächsten hürde hoffe unter 12 std ^^


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Bei mir hat es nach 12 Stunden funktioniert. Ging ja noch so. ^^ Bei der MGO Beta hab ich 3-4 Tage versucht mich anzumelden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mein CD Key Aktiviert, hatte auch das Fenster wo es dabei stand..
Wie lang muss ich nun warten bis ich den Patch Starten kann?

Jedes mal wenn ich versuch mich beim Mythic-Pather Einzuloggen, schreibt er mir "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein."
Schon zig mal eingegeben.. -,-


----------



## ThalluS (8. September 2008)

achja so am rande nice-to-know 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geklappt hats nu nebenher mit opera (extra gezogen)


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

Probiert auch wenn keine ERfolgsmeldung kommt hin und wieder den Patcher bei mir kamm keine und ich bin trotzdem schon beim Patch runter laden!

Und jetzt iser fertig*g*


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Menno noch 3% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warst schneller

EDIT sagt FERTIG !


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

ThalluS schrieb:


> omg gruppenkuscheln ! erster erfolg für den heutigen(für mich nooooch sonntag^^) bin in der cd-key eingabe nu auf zur nächsten hürde hoffe unter 12 std ^^



Glückspilz.. :/


----------



## Härja (8. September 2008)

whoooohooooo..... dateiliste wird empfangen.... dann hab ichs doch, oder? *hoff* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

ich hatte ggrad ein fehlerfenster das sagte mein key sei schon freigescchaltet...aber dieses "Ihr key is freigeschaltet" browserfenster hatte ich noch nicht


----------



## Freebs (8. September 2008)

ok, freunde der sonne...

hab jetz nen registrierten betaacc... schonmal ein quell überbordender freude... doch wann kann ich anfangen zu patchen?

der sacht mir doch tatsächlich mitten ins gesicht, dass meine authentifizierung abgelaufen ist. Was soll das denn bitte?


----------



## teroa (8. September 2008)

also bei mir wirds irgendwie nix weder ff3,noch ie,noch opera ich komm zwar zu der ligin seite aber einlogen funzt net


----------



## ThalluS (8. September 2008)

eviga wenn selbst ich das glück hatte kommts dich auch bald besuchen ! kopf hoch das glücksgefühl lohnt sich das warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nu bin ich halt an der cd-key hürde *seufz aber nu kann ich ja 12 std davon zehren und hoffen das es iwann klappt ^^


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

yeah...Dateiliste kommt.... denke wohl auch das es nu geschafft ist


----------



## todesstern (8. September 2008)

der der die anleitung gemacht hat sei gepriesen es geht nach fast 20stunden kann ich beta zocken ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

...jo 2% !!


welcher server?


----------



## ThalluS (8. September 2008)

und nur so aus wissensgründen - muss ich jedes mal wieder testen und ja/nein fenster erledigen wenn beides up is ? ^^ bzw wielang habt ihr daran gehangen?


----------



## elmoo200 (8. September 2008)

wie offt muss ich jetzt ja drücken O.o


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

Ich bin auf Averland - Zerstörung. Namer: Shawnduh


----------



## ThalluS (8. September 2008)

2 dumme - 1 frage *grins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

ThalluS schrieb:


> und nur so aus wissensgründen - muss ich jedes mal wieder testen und ja/nein fenster erledigen wenn beides up is ? ^^ bzw wielang habt ihr daran gehangen?




je nachdem..wenn Ja/nein verfügbar is dann ja drücken...wenn beides weg is dann testen...check zwischendurchmal obs nich doc h schon geht...ich hatte auch kein "Key is freigeschaltet fenster" (genaugenommen bin ich noch im test-fenster drinn) aber ich kann jetzt patch downloaden


----------



## Härja (8. September 2008)

hatte aber weder das "erfolg"-fenster, noch ne bestätigung.... also wirklich ab und an mal den patcher anschmeissen


----------



## elmoo200 (8. September 2008)

xD jo hab da bestimmt jetzt schon 20 mal ja gedrückt und gewartet


----------



## Evíga (8. September 2008)

Kai geht ins Bett, dann geh' ich auh mal und hoffe, dass es morgen auf normalem Wege funktioniert. Gute Nacht euch allen und viel Spaß denen, die jetzt schon feste reinhauen können! ;D


----------



## Odjnn (8. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAA OPEEEEEEEEERA FUNZT wie geil ich lad mir jetzt den patch

macht es mit opera und wenn log in net geht imer f5 und neu pw eingeben


----------



## Camposanto (8. September 2008)

Habe as auch endlich geschaft nebnbei auch mit OPERA
hate auch mit IE versucht aber mit OPERa hats an sicha uf Anhieb geklappt.

DANKE für die ganzen Tips


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

diese anleitung die hier einer gepostet hat mit dem F5 aktualisieren war hilfreich.

habe es mit google chrome gemacht ging ohne probleme

ER PATCHT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*spannung*


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

also grundsätzlich: wenn man erstmal in dem fenster mit dem Key-eingeben is, immer fleissig Testen bzw. Ja drücken und zwischendurch den patcher anschmeissen und gucken obs schon geht


----------



## ThalluS (8. September 2008)

ahh patcher klappt  dangööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn der fertig is darf ich noch nüch daddeln oda ? bis das dämliche bestätigungs gedöns durch is ?


----------



## Markw (8. September 2008)

Ach leck mich doch echt mal, das geht zwar mit Opera, dass ich dann automatisch eingeloggt bin, aber wenn ich dann auf CD-KEY klicke habe ich immer nen Fehler. Immer derzeit nicht verfügbar....wie können dann manche jetzt doch schon abschließen????


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mein CD Key Aktiviert, hatte auch das Fenster wo es dabei stand..
> Wie lang muss ich nun warten bis ich den Patch Starten kann?
> 
> Jedes mal wenn ich versuch mich beim Mythic-Pather Einzuloggen, schreibt er mir "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein."
> Schon zig mal eingegeben.. -,-



*selbst quotier*


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

neee..nachm patchen heist es ZOCKEN!!! direkt ohne umweg auf LOS!


----------



## Thorad (8. September 2008)

*römms* und am patchen

Grad bei meinen Leutnant noch 80 € beim Pokern dagelassen aber passt scho -.-


----------



## ThalluS (8. September 2008)

echt ? das währe ... ka ... 3 jahre warten und ich glaub auch wenns *nur* die beta is könnt ich tanzen ^^ würde aber denke meinen nachbarn wecken *g


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> *selbst quotier*





das hatte ich auch immer wieder testen 

nach 3 mal sagt er "wenn du dein passwort nich mehr weisst wende dich an den kundendienst"

einfach ignorieren..

weiter dann gehts irgendwann


----------



## elmoo200 (8. September 2008)

was meint ihr genau mit patcher das patch läd doch eigentlich wenn man das spiel startet pw etc.. eingibt oder is das son ding wo man auch die beta gezogen hat ?


----------



## Freebs (8. September 2008)

HAHA ich bin drin!

Danke an den onlinewelten-kerl und alle anderen, die das möglich gemacht haben...

nach nur 19 stunden!


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

elmoo200 schrieb:


> was meint ihr genau mit patcher das patch läd doch eigentlich wenn man das spiel startet pw etc.. eingibt oder is das son ding wo man auch die beta gezogen hat ?




der patcher is das ding das aufgeht wenn man das was man von der beta gezogen hat installiert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



er fragt nach name und pw  dann gehts im idealfall los mit patchen


bin bei 160 von 196 mb btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K2DaC (8. September 2008)

elmoo200 schrieb:


> was meint ihr genau mit patcher das patch läd doch eigentlich wenn man das spiel startet pw etc.. eingibt oder is das son ding wo man auch die beta gezogen hat ?



Wenn man die qualvolle CDKEY Aktivierung überlebt hat ohne bleibende schäden davonzutragen, und dann das spiel starten will, muss man sich ja einloggen. Login & PW eingegeben und schon startet der patch-download

135MB / 196 MB


----------



## elmoo200 (8. September 2008)

ok danke dann heist es wohl für mich weiter JA drücken.......


----------



## Thorad (8. September 2008)

84%

Jetz’ wird gezockt biz ez blutet


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

68%


----------



## Gotar (8. September 2008)

Bei mir hats dank der anleitung (und Opera) auch innerhalb von 10min funktioniert!!


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

so noch fix n kaffe machn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



177/196 mb *zieh zieh*


----------



## Camposanto (8. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Ach leck mich doch echt mal, das geht zwar mit Opera, dass ich dann automatisch eingeloggt bin, aber wenn ich dann auf CD-KEY klicke habe ich immer nen Fehler. Immer derzeit nicht verfügbar....wie können dann manche jetzt doch schon abschließen????



Das Problem hatte ich auch zwischendurch dann habe ich alle Cookies gelöscht dann klappte es dann erhielt ich auch die CD-Key Eingabefelder


----------



## Odjnn (8. September 2008)

bin bei 60% wo zoggt ihr ne stunde tu ich mir das noch an ^^??

viel glück an alle anderen opera und die anleitung ownd 414


----------



## Der Mephisto (8. September 2008)

Bei mir klappt das nicht, da ein Login gar nicht möglich ist. Ich bekomme dieses Rad gar nicht erst zu Gesicht.


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt das nicht, da ein Login gar nicht möglich ist. Ich bekomme dieses Rad gar nicht erst zu Gesicht.




nicht aufgeben..is die größte hürde...danach is es nur eine sache der zeit...10-20 min


----------



## K2DaC (8. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt das nicht, da ein Login gar nicht möglich ist. Ich bekomme dieses Rad gar nicht erst zu Gesicht.



wie blöde weiter im sekundentakt auf "login" "ok" "login" "ok" klicken bis es irgenwann mal geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ofen anschmeiß* noch was futtern <3


----------



## teroa (8. September 2008)

so jetzt mal ne frage an denne bei den es geklapt hat ,,war bei euch auch öfters mal

Authentifikation fehlgeschlagen, bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort.

wenn ihr auf der webseite versucht habt einzu logen ??


----------



## K@Ching (8. September 2008)

is jemand da der mir sagen kann wie so ich keine server auswahl oder so was habe


----------



## MadCatMK2 (8. September 2008)

Ich weiß warum GOA sollche problem hat
Ghislaine Le Rhun
GOA CEO

Frauen und Technik

Spaß xD


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

KillerFrumpy schrieb:


> das hatte ich auch immer wieder testen
> 
> nach 3 mal sagt er "wenn du dein passwort nich mehr weisst wende dich an den kundendienst"
> 
> ...



Alles klar, Danke dir.


----------



## ThalluS (8. September 2008)

wenn da steht das mein key (nach millionen mal ja drücken) vergeben ist , hoffe ich das bezieht er auf mich ^^


----------



## Gotar (8. September 2008)

K2DaC schrieb:


> wie blöde weiter im sekundentakt auf "login" "ok" "login" "ok" klicken bis es irgenwann mal geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Auch das "ok" muss man nicht klicken, das fenster einfach ignorieren und einfach auf Einloggen hämmern, spart man sich ein bischen zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K2DaC (8. September 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> so jetzt mal ne frage an denne bei den es geklapt hat ,,war bei euch auch öfters mal
> 
> Authentifikation fehlgeschlagen, bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort.
> 
> wenn ihr auf der webseite versucht habt einzu logen ??


Auf der Website ? Nein. Eentuell Login & Nickname vertauscht ? 
Btw 100%
Danke Buffed, hier hab ich den Key gewonnen
Danke Buffed, hier hab ich hilfe beim Anmelden bekommen
Danke Buffed, hier hab ich hilfe bekommen wie ich den CDKey austrickse
Danke Buffed-COM, hier hab ich heute mehrfach geschmunzelt


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

online..hab auch server..see u ingame


----------



## ThalluS (8. September 2008)

Kann ich nur zustimmen K2DaC dank buffed kann ich vllt doch noch eine runde kriegstreiber spielen *g


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

Wie kann ich jemanden suchen gibs eine Lsite wo man Spieler finden kann?Spiel ist echt geil  bis jetzt gibs nix Interface sieht jetzt schon so aus als obs mit Addons gepimpt wäre


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ENDLICH AM PATCHEN JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

Wow nach 2min schon auf 25% beim Patchen o.O


----------



## Odjnn (8. September 2008)

war so klar zu früh gefreut ich seh keien server ach man ey warum imemr ich??

hat jemand schon das prob gelöst?


----------



## Areson (8. September 2008)

Ich klick jetzt hier seit 2 Stunden den JA Button aber es passiert nichts. Keine Bestätigung und der Patcher funzt auch nicht. Zum kotzen.


----------



## Markw (8. September 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Ich klick jetzt hier seit 2 Stunden den JA Button aber es passiert nichts. Keine Bestätigung und er Patcher funzt auch nicht. Zum kotzen.



Glücksache, ich hatte vor 5 Stunden schon das Bild und hab ca. 200 mal auf JA geklickt, es ist nie etwas passiert und der Patcher funktioniert auch nicht. Manche machens 1 Minute und es geht, einfach leck Arsch diese ganze behinderte BETA.


----------



## Blah (8. September 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Ich klick jetzt hier seit 2 Stunden den JA Button aber es passiert nichts. Keine Bestätigung und der Patcher funzt auch nicht. Zum kotzen.




Beides anklicken Überprüfung und Ja.. theoretisch beides gleichzeitig anklicken.. 3-4mal probieren dann den Ptacher starten und einloggen, dann sollte es gehen


----------



## teroa (8. September 2008)

arggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ich nap ich hatte die ganze zeit nen zahlendreher im passwort fu



hat alles auf anhieb gefunzt super..


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

Huhu,

ich bin mir irgendwie langsam nicht mehr sicher ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe mich ganz normal auf der HP von Warhammer Registriert, also oben Links.
Nur war da nix mit Key eingeben, ich habe dort jetzt lediglich einen Account erstellt.
Jetzt warte ich immer noch auf die Bestätigungsmail. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie lange hat das bei euch ca gedauert bis ihr die erhalten habt?
Und wo gibt man eigentlich den Key dann später ein?
Beim Patchen Login oder später in der Acc Verwaltung wenn ich mal die Bestätigungsmail erhalten sollte.
Warum ich frage, heute morgen war ganz unten noch ein großer Button wo drauf stand Beta Registrierung
der jetzt aber nicht mehr da ist.

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (8. September 2008)

Terlox schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich bin mir irgendwie langsam nicht mehr sicher ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe.
> 
> ...




du musst dich auf der webside einlogen


----------



## PengTseng (8. September 2008)

boar habs jet endlich geschaft den code einzugeben jet muuss nur noch irgend wann der patch anfang zu laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (8. September 2008)

erstmal auf die bestätigungs mail warten dann einlogen, key eintrage patcher starten und zocken 

soviel zur theorie zur praxis kann ich nur sagen

414414414414414414414414414414414414414


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> du musst dich auf der webside einlogen



OK. denke aber erst wenn ich die Bestätigungsmail erhalten habe.
Na da kann ich mich ja noch auf was freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie lange habt ihr ca. auf eure Mail gewartet?


----------



## teroa (8. September 2008)

Terlox schrieb:


> OK. denke aber erst wenn ich die Bestätigungsmail erhalten habe.
> Na da kann ich mich ja noch auf was freuen.
> 
> 
> ...




welche das de dich registriert hast


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

hab genau 12 stunden auf die mail gewartet^^


----------



## teroa (8. September 2008)

die erste mail zur bestätigung von der regsitreirung war um 23.51 bei mir..
und um 2.09 kahm die 2 mail mit wilkommen bei war..
jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die wo bei key bestätigt wird


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> hab genau 12 stunden auf die mail gewartet^^



Na super, hoffe nicht das es solange bei mir dauert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@teroa: die für die Account Registrierung

Omg, sogar gleich 2 Emails, denke vor Mittwoch wird das bei mir nix mehr.


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

toll jetzt warte ich 12 stunden auf die scheiß bestätigungsemail und jetzt kann ich keinen key eingeben, ist doch echt zum kotzen


----------



## teroa (8. September 2008)

Terlox schrieb:


> Na super, hoffe nicht das es solange bei mir dauert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




^^ ich hab mich um ca 11 uhr gestern vormittsag registriert   also waren es 12 stunde 51 minuten


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

wenn ich glück habe funzt mein account so ne stunde bevor sie die server runter fahren weil die beta vorbei ist


----------



## shartas (8. September 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
ER PATCHED


----------



## teroa (8. September 2008)

sind ja nur noch 5 oder 6  tage ...dann is se wieder vorbei  .


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> ^^ ich hab mich um ca 11 uhr gestern vormittsag registriert   also waren es 12 stunde 51 minuten



Man könnte denken das jede Account Registrierung von Hand abgearbeitet wird. 

Dürfte ja nur noch Tage dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

boah ist das so kacke, goa bekommt ja sowas von garnix gebacken, naja seit stunden mal wieder ne fehlermeldung bekommen, besser als nix


----------



## shartas (8. September 2008)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458 hier ne kleine anleitung für alle die noch bei der registrierung hängen hat bei mir wunderbar geklappt

50%

wünsch euch allen noch viel glück und nen schönen abend/morgen


----------



## teroa (8. September 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> 50%
> 
> wünsch euch allen noch viel glück und nen schönen abend/morgen




der patch ist das einzige was mal so richtig schnell geht


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

hülfe


----------



## shawn_duh (8. September 2008)

woot level 3 ^^


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

das ist alles sowas von kacke, probiere das hier seid 8 uhr gestern morgen und ich bin noch immer nicht auf den kack servern


----------



## G1337 King (8. September 2008)

ich habs endlich geschafft, ich habe mir den ganzen Tag über die Flames im Forum verkniffen und lieber meine Gildenkollegen vollgelabert die genauso sauer waren/sind wie ich, aberder Patch ist bei 19% und bald gehts los, auch wenn ich mir nur nen Char erstelle und dann ins Bett geh =)


----------



## jarrod (8. September 2008)

Oje... Ihr seid immer noch hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer so fleissig spammt hat vielleicht auch nichts anderes verdient - was hier heute Nacht an Beiträgen verzapft wurde passt auf keine Kuhhaut.

@Topic - So lief es bei mir:

1. http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ ...zur Startseite im Browser gemacht
2. cache vom IE/Firefox geleert
3. Browser zu gemacht
4. Browser aufgemacht
5. Login eingegeben
6. 1-5 4mal gemacht
7. angemeldet
8. OB-Schlüssel eingegeben
9. Überprüfung (3mal)
10. Bestätigung (4mal)
11. 4stelligen Fehlercode bekommen - Kick!
12. Client gestartet
13. Oha - anmelden geht, Patch läuft sauber durch

Leert auf jeden Fall immer euren Cache - mit jedem Klick müllt ihr euch nur selbst voll - über den Router die IP erneuern kann es auch bringen...

Viel Spass noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Mephisto (8. September 2008)

Hurra, es klappt!!! Er patcht!!!


----------



## Merlindra (8. September 2008)

bin auch erst eben aufgestanden, naja in 15 minuten erstmal zur arbeit. mal schauen ob goa im laufe des morgens mal was hin bekommt, was ich echt stark bezweifle.


----------



## Slayne` (8. September 2008)

bei mir ging eben alles wunderbar! konnte mich beim ersten versuch auf der hp einloggen, mein key war gültig, und grad ziehe ich den patch! YEA


----------



## Der Mephisto (8. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> bin auch erst eben aufgestanden, naja in 15 minuten erstmal zur arbeit. mal schauen ob goa im laufe des morgens mal was hin bekommt, was ich echt stark bezweifle.



Da es sich ja noch um die Beta handelt und die Situation von GOA ja absichtlich herbeigeführt wurde, kann ich da noch drüber wegsehen. Wäre das jetzt schon der richtige Release, wäre ich auch sauer. Hoffentlich klappt nächsten Sonntag alles Reibungslos.


----------



## Halwin (8. September 2008)

also es funktioniert gerade...

ich habe gerade auf ja klicken können, nachdem ich den Key überprüfen lassen habe.

Als Ergebnis hatte ich 2 Fenster. Einmal 414 und darunter lag ein anderes, auf dem Stand, dass der Key registriert worden ist. Jetzt startet dann endlich auchd er Patcher.

Sorry, hab nicht sehen können, dass jemand bereits geschrieben hat, dass es geht... hätt ich mir sonst verkniffen...


----------



## Freebs (8. September 2008)

server laufen rund...

die website läuft scheisse, das spiel gut

besser so als annersrum


----------



## larson88 (8. September 2008)

Juhu es geht unnnnnnnnnnd ( es patcht )


----------



## Derail (8. September 2008)

So lvl 6 und gute Nacht war nen langer Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robin Hoax (8. September 2008)

3 Stunden Selbstfolter mit den MTV-Videoawards waren dann wohl endgültig Strafe genug. Einloggen, Key Freischalten und Patchen gingen grade anstandslos.

CU in Game.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlox (8. September 2008)

Robin schrieb:


> 3 Stunden Selbstfolter mit den MTV-Videoawards waren dann wohl endgültig Strafe genug. Einloggen, Key Freischalten und Patchen gingen grade anstandslos.
> 
> CU in Game.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  will auch

warte immer noch auf die Aktivierung Email  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (8. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> server laufen rund...



mmh auf welchen biste weil bei den Averland der leg und mann bekommt ständig disconecs


----------



## Korvash (8. September 2008)

jetzt gerade liefen die logins normal ^^ 
ohne fehlercode durch .. 
anmelden cd key eingegeben 
bestätigt .. und das ganze unter 10 sekunden ^^
( dafür zickt der patcher nu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Der Mephisto (8. September 2008)

Nun sind die Server alle Down -.-


----------



## Slayne` (8. September 2008)

so bin lvl 2 ^^ weiß jemand wieso averland down ist? grad gabs nen "region shutdown"


----------



## Drornur (8. September 2008)

Slayne` schrieb:


> so bin lvl 2 ^^ weiß jemand wieso averland down ist? grad gabs nen "region shutdown"



Bin lvl 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...bei uns auch ^^


----------



## Slayne` (8. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Bin lvl 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war grad so schön am questen! hoffentlich sind die server nicht lange down!


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Level 3 geworden und das erste Schlachtfeld Gewonnen mit 300 Punkten vorsprung.
Endlos Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Zerstörung, <3 Warhammer, <3 Chaosbarbar


----------



## Robin Hoax (8. September 2008)

War klar, kaum bin ich zum ersten Mal in der Charauswahl, gehen sofort alle Server down.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadCatMK2 (8. September 2008)

Dann hast du wohl die Server gekillt! Schäm dich! xD


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

WAR ist einfach HAMMER!Trotz meiner Krücke von PC ises echt schön anzuschaun!


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

Yoah, ich logge ein, ruf mein Löwen und schon Server down x3


----------



## david33 (8. September 2008)

grr nu hab i endlich das erste mal den bildschirm von warhamer und server sind dwon hehe


----------



## Elfnarzo (8. September 2008)

Robin schrieb:


> War klar, kaum bin ich zum ersten Mal in der Charauswahl, gehen sofort alle Server down.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 so auch bei mir.
Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, allein das ERstellen des Charakters hat mir Spaß gemacht und rechtfertigt einen Teil des 22 Stunden Marathons


----------



## Korvash (8. September 2008)

na dann denke ich mal ist das auch der grund warum mein patcher sagt ich könnte mir mein 
passwort nischt merken ^^ .. 

dann läuft wohl gerade ne größere wartung oder nen neustart .. mal schauen .. 

auf diesem wege übrigends danke für´s feadback auf der offiziellen seite !
andere firmen haben nach 3 jahren immer noch keinen arsch in der hose 
zu sagen was schief läuft ^^ 

in diesem sinne weiter so ( gut mit uns arbeiten ^^ ) 
was wir mit euch machen das erfahrt ihr ja im stresstest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
( wenns läuft schmeißt den technikern doch mal nen tag urlaub ! ! ! ich glaube 
die haben genug gewerkelt heute nacht ^^ )


----------



## Smoochi (8. September 2008)

in 3 stunden werdens dann wohl 24std sein in denen ich mich nicht einloggen kann ... deprimierend .... *müde*


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

die öffentlichen quests sind geil..vorallem kannst du sie so oft machen wie du willst bis du alle "guten" items hast...hab sogar schon blaues zeug gefunden für lvl 2


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Ich seh das ganze nicht mehr so tragisch, hab es nun endlich testen können, auch wenn es nur ne Stunde war, das war mir der ganze Ärger heute schonmal wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3333333333333333333333333


----------



## Slaargh (8. September 2008)

Ich hatte’s angesproch’n...

Wenn ich auf da Serva komme kann’s sein das da mein Gewicht nich’ aushält. Nu war ich 2 Minut’n drauf un’ schwubz .... Region Shutdown.

Ich bin Codä 414, un’ zwar da personifizierte.


----------



## Areson (8. September 2008)

Oh man. Nach 3 Stunden "JA" klicken konnte ich dann doch endlich den Patch ziehen, obwohl ich keine Bestätigung für meinen Key bekommen habe. Nun hab ich ein halbes Level gespielt und die Server gehen down. Naja wenigstens hab ich die Registrierung hinter mir. :-)


----------



## Zoroasther (8. September 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> so auch bei mir.
> Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, allein das ERstellen des Charakters hat mir Spaß gemacht und rechtfertigt einen Teil des 22 Stunden Marathons




Wie genügsam ist der Mensch...!


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

lol..nice das sich die geschäftsführerin persöhnlich nachts um drei rausbemüht um sich zu entschuldigen xD klasse frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (8. September 2008)

naja 2 engländer und 1 fraz server sind noch on^^


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

Hab erst eine PQ gemacht ging fix und sah echt cool aus!War erster mit meinem Schwarzork in hab ne nette grüne Hose gewonnen!Die Grafik sieht sicher geil aus auf einen guten Pc weil mir gefällt sie auf meiner Krücke schon! Der Schwarzork ist echt geil zu spieln!Gefällt mir sehr und das Interface sieht jetzt schon genial aus ohne mods!
Hoffe die Server sind bald wieder da


----------



## Korvash (8. September 2008)

LiquidShokk schrieb:


> lol..nice das sich die geschäftsführerin persöhnlich nachts um drei rausbemüht um sich zu entschuldigen xD klasse frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




isch glaub nisch das die seit heute nacht auch nur ein auge zugemacht hat ^^, war wohl eher die ankündigung das sie nu ersteinmal ne runde pennen geht ^^


----------



## Slaargh (8. September 2008)

Ich hatte allerdings derbe Installationsprobleme. Da fehlte z.B. ne dll Datei, nachdem ich die aus dem Netz gezogen und installiert hatte gabs erstmal 3 Critical Errors und all so Scherze. Ich hab mich durchgeboxt bis es lief.Das Spiel sah dann aber auf den ersten Blick ziemlich gut aus. Doch dann =) Server down. Guter Zeitpunkt um endgültig pennen zu gehen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Korvash schrieb:


> isch glaub nisch das die seit heute nacht auch nur ein auge zugemacht hat ^^, war wohl eher die ankündigung das sie nu ersteinmal ne runde pennen geht ^^



Denk ich auch, nach dem Motto "Leute totale Katastrophe, alles Scheiße, ich kann nix mehr machen außer zu sagen das es mir leid tut... aber ich geh jetzt pennen! Keinen Bock mehr auf den Scheiß!"


----------



## LiquidShokk (8. September 2008)

jo..also habs alles auf max laufen..sieht nice aus..die ppar lags sind vom server aber überhaupt nich schlimm...naja werde nun auch ein "ppar" std. pennen^^


----------



## HMTm0rity (8. September 2008)

wtf server down 
will zocken was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab is echt nice:
grafik is echt ordentlich und der rest scheint auch interessant


----------



## Lewellyn (8. September 2008)

Moin zusammen.
Tja,gut das haia gegangen bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Reg-Seite geht ja immer noch nicht.
Vieleicht klappts ja dann heute abend.
Die Aussage das die Wirklichkeit härter war als erwartet,ist ja auch ein Witz.


----------



## teroa (8. September 2008)

LiquidShokk schrieb:


> die ppar lags sind vom server aber überhaupt nich schlimm



naja dafür das relativ wenig leute auf dem server sind find ich es doch net gut  das es legt


----------



## DeAm0n24 (8. September 2008)

Aber endlich mal ne Entschuldigung von einem Chef. Da sollten sich andere Firmen mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden ...

Naja, ich patche gemütlich und wenn die Server noch down sind, geh ich noch ne Std schlafen oder so ^^


----------



## Lyx (8. September 2008)

Die EU Webseite ist absoluter Müll.
(Jetzt mal komplett abgesehen vom gestrigen Stress ^^)
Die US Seite hat Server Status, Charakter Status, Titel und Erungenschaften Anzeigen usw..
Ob wir EU'ler auch davon mal was zu gesicht bekommen werden?
Ich bezweifel das ja stark.
Das ganze EU Layout gefällt mir optisch auch nicht im Vergleich mit den ganzen anderen Gameseiten, wie Guildwars, WoW und Co. sieht die Seite echt minderwertig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehn die Server wieder?^^


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

Im moment noch net O.O


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

sind noch down leida aber mir gefälls auch ganz gut lvln geht auch fix


----------



## elloco99 (8. September 2008)

konnte gerade den key registrieren und lade im moment den patch runter.


----------



## Slaargh (8. September 2008)

Serverstatus brauchen Wir auch, dringend sogar. Das die amerikanische Seite soviel besser sein soll höre ich zum ersten mal. Schaue ich mir später an. Jetzt ist Bettruhe, Bis später und viel Spaß.


----------



## Lewellyn (8. September 2008)

wow,cd-kay aktiviert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donhernando (8. September 2008)

wäre GOA net so dumm gewesen und hätte die registrierungsseite mit den amis gleichzeitig online gestellt wäre es nicht zu dem schlamassel gekommen, denn man hätte lang genug zeit gehabt das ganze zu testen, aber man war der meinung es klappt schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayne` (8. September 2008)

und, weiß einer wann die server wieder on gehen?^^


----------



## HMTm0rity (8. September 2008)

lawl jetzt sind nur noch bei 2 servern die lichter an^^


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

oh nur noch 2 server on


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

Noch ein Server Down...

Noch 2 übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

glaub das ende der weld is nahe^^


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> naja dafür das relativ wenig leute auf dem server sind find ich es doch net gut  das es legt



Ich hab eigentlich meine Grafik Qualität auf Ausgeglichen(die Stufe nach Hoher Qualität), gute Grafik, keine Lags.. Versteh Euer Problem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyx (8. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Serverstatus brauchen Wir auch, dringend sogar. Das die amerikanische Seite soviel besser sein soll höre ich zum ersten mal. Schaue ich mir später an. Jetzt ist Bettruhe, Bis später und viel Spaß.



Naja, schau doch mal:
http://realmwar.warhammeronline.com/realmw...&server=139

Also ich find das klasse ^^


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

also me hat auch keine probs auch alles auf max


----------



## Sanitäter (8. September 2008)

so ne scheiße -.- da waren die log in server mal nen kurzen augenblick online grade eben... und der nimmt den CE key nicht .. sagt der seit ungültig .. WAS NE SCHEIßE echt -.-


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

so sind jetzt alle schlafen gegang was


----------



## Sanitäter (8. September 2008)

Das mit den blöden servern erinnert irgendwie an 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wdMDWEpbrHU


----------



## BaLR0g (8. September 2008)

Server sind abgekackt...nur noch 2 französische on...wollte nach einem verlorenen Szenario weiterquesten und schwupps...
&#8364;: Korrigiere: 1 Französischer und 1 Englischer


----------



## nartrak (8. September 2008)

ney   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   vor 15 Minuten aufgestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war bis 1:00 wach und dachte mir brauchst net soviel schlaf um 5:30 wirds gehen... und siehe da ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

nein grad wieder aufgewacht und immer noch keine Bestätigungsemail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

Noe, aber zumindest die Spammer von dieser komischen "ich nackt Seite"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

Sefer schrieb:


> Noch ein Server Down...
> 
> Noch 2 übrig
> 
> ...




tjoar mir sagt er das ich mein spielkonto bereits auf einem anderen server habe und daher komme ich nicht rein son mist


habe mir bis dato den runenprister angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis lvl 4 bin ich schon 

war mitten inner public quest in phase 2 und war nur mobs von meinem reward entfernt! tze!

ich dacht das gibbet doch gar nich der server kann doch jetzt nich abkaggn ><


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

tjo vieleicht is ja die hausreiniegung gerade am werke oder die an den servern arbeiten sind erstma brötchen holen gefahrn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> Server sind abgekackt...nur noch 2 französische on...wollte nach einem verlorenen Szenario weiterquesten und schwupps...
> €: Korrigiere: 1 Französischer und 1 Englischer



Spielst du zufällig auf Averland Ordnung?
Ich hab kurz vor dem Shutdown mit der Zerstörung ein Szenario gewonnen, wollte weiter Questen.. Zack Server weg :/

Naja wird schon.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Das ist einer der Bugs und man weiß davon schon... der Client denkt du wärest noch auf dem anderen Server eingeloggt, als dieser herunterfuhr und deswegen sagt der dir "Hey! Du bist bereits woanders eingeloggt! Logg dich da aus und du kannst hierher!"


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

also bin ja auch bei gmx normal aber web.de da hatte ich die bestätiegung mail nach 10 min


----------



## Madrix00 (8. September 2008)

so habe versucht meine Email zu betetigen aber ging noch net flicht nacher wenn ich wider von der schule 16.30 komme


----------



## MadCatMK2 (8. September 2008)

Da will man gerade auf Averland seine Quests abgeben um seinen Chosen auf level 4 zu bringen und was passiert? Erst 100% Auslastung, mein PC kackt ab, komm ich wieder online und schwups sehe ich das der Server down ist. Die schweine haben meinen PC gekillt! xD


----------



## Lewellyn (8. September 2008)

Naja,den key hat di Seite gefressen dann dauert das jetzt wieder den ganzen Tag bis wahrscheinlich die Mail kommt. hehe
Hab ja schon einige Betas erlebt,aber das ist echt krass.


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

Glaube viele sind auf Averland... So viele deutsche Server gibts ja nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Ich frage mich ob meine Bestätigungsmail noch kommt oder ob ich es Einfach nochmal versuche... Naja glaube ich verliere langsam den Überblick über den ganzen Login Namen =)


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

na dann werde ich da auch mal anfang bin auf carroburg mit zauberer lvl 7


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

also ich rate dir echt mach ne web.de mail


----------



## Lyx (8. September 2008)

Averland soll doch ein reiner PvP Server sein dachte ich?
Wird das noch innerhalb der Beta umgestellt?


----------



## Sanitäter (8. September 2008)

wartet ihr auf die bestätigungsmail des key´s oder der registrierung ?


----------



## Delphia (8. September 2008)

ich konnte mir gerade mal den weissen Löwen anschauen, bis zum ersten Questgeber laufen und schon waren die Server down.


----------



## Madrix00 (8. September 2008)

ich habe ne Yahoo Email und nach ne Zeit von 4 stunden war gesern die Email da aber man konnte ja nicht denn link ankicken um zu bestetigen schade bin um Halb 6 aufgestanden und habe gehöft das es leuft ist aber noch net so der fall


----------



## BaLR0g (8. September 2008)

> Spielst du zufällig auf Averland Ordnung?



Jop spiele Averland Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War ziemlich mies das Game...die ganze Zeit im Rückstand...


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Ich warte noch auf die Registrierungsmail. Und WEb.de mail habe ich auch schon versucht, auch gegen 0 Uhr leider noch nichts angekommen


----------



## nartrak (8. September 2008)

Lewellyn du musst nicht auf ne Bestätigung warten =) Nach Beta Key eingabe und auf dem ja Button klicken gehts ;D


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

ordnung suckt wer will gut sein wenn man doch böse sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

Hatte 2 Minuten nach der Reg. die Mail... ka was da los is...


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Sefer schrieb:


> Hatte 2 Minuten nach der Reg. die Mail... ka was da los is...


Wann hast du die REg denn gemacht?


----------



## BaLR0g (8. September 2008)

> ordnung suckt wer will gut sein wenn man doch böse sein kann



Ich folge nicht gerne der Masse, weißt du?


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

man eh das das game das bei absturz des servers nich checkt das man wech is -.-

war ja n kurzes vergnügen mit dem betatest bisher ;/  2 stunden 15 minuten....

länger hat der server nich gehalten...

burlok war ich glaub ich....


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

Um 3 Uhr rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

naja aba die meisten spieln eh das gute weil se sich halt damit identifizieren


----------



## Smorgul (8. September 2008)

jop server down lecherlich und ich war grade so schön dabei .naja mir gefällt es schon recht gut nur die lags müssen weg sonst nice :-)


----------



## LittleBeauty (8. September 2008)

lol, bis auf ne key eingabe hab ich noch gar nix gesehen, von der beta...und nein, ich konnte nicht nach dem eingeben den patch saugen, da war jedenfalls kein link oder button.


----------



## Smorgul (8. September 2008)

naja gutes gibt es nicht eigentlich sind beide seiten schlecht und böse


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

Würd es den Ritter des Sonnenordens noch geben würde ich mich auch gut fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (8. September 2008)

So. Reg. hat geklappt. Nach ca. 5min. auch ne Mail erhalten. Aber nu muss ich wohl warten, bis der LogIn-Server wieder geht? Weil für den Patch muss ich ja meine Acc-Daten eingeben Aber nach dem 3. versuch bricht der ab. Normal ?

Danke für Eure Antwort / Hilfe


Edit: Patch gestartet ^^


Ps:  Folgende Sätze verstehe ich nicht so recht:
       Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Nun denn nochmals Registriert jetzt über googlemail ma schauen ob sich noch was tut im Laufe des Tages =)


----------



## Delphia (8. September 2008)

Ich glaub die deutschen Server sind pennen gegangen!


----------



## Smorgul (8. September 2008)

2 server laufen noch die sollen die anderen wieder starten die gringos


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

najo das schon aber um sonnst hats nicht den namen ordnung/chaos


----------



## Sanitäter (8. September 2008)

ICH SAUGE ..... ICH SAUGE... Leute das ist der schönste Tag der Woche .... *freudentränewegwisch* JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

jap oder die beiden aus schalten und dafür 2 euro server on ^^


----------



## BaLR0g (8. September 2008)

> naja aba die meisten spieln eh das gute weil se sich halt damit identifizieren





> naja gutes gibt es nicht eigentlich sind beide seiten schlecht und böse



kk?thx.bye. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smorgul (8. September 2008)

das hat mit dem nichts zu tun es geht um die geschichte genau wie bei wow hordeist nicht böse nru weil die horde heissen.ally glauebn hordis böse und hordis glauben ally böse lol aber endlich war und wow weg.


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

oder die beiden server da laufen noch weil da die entwickler drauf rum renn


----------



## david33 (8. September 2008)

was heist das wen da steht das euer spielkonto auf einen anderen ..... ,mh mehr kann i net lesen weil der rahmen so kleinn ist.

komt bei der login meldung..

 ich denke mal weil ich kurz auf einen deutschen server war und dan der off ging oder ?
nu häng i da fest


----------



## BaLR0g (8. September 2008)

http://www.warwiki.de/


----------



## Sanitäter (8. September 2008)

kann man denn auf nem andern server zocken oder geht das auch nicht ?

Also wenn man sich den patch runtergeladen hat gleich mein ich


----------



## Belgor (8. September 2008)

Hab meinen Key auch registriert, nur bekomm ich keine Mail ... dauert das was bis man die bekommt ?


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (8. September 2008)

wtf hab so eben die Regmail bekommen, bestätigt und ich hab immer noch Fehler 711 "account gesperrt"..was soll das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: hat sich erledigt, link hat nicht auf anhieb funktioniert


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> kk?thx.bye.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als in den Randbezirken des Imperiums die ersten Berichte über die Chaosseuche laut wurden, tat man sie zunächst als aus der Luft gegriffene Märchen ab, die vielleicht unerwünschte Besucher fern halten sollten. Als aber die Seuche auch in den Straßen von Altdorf auftrat, änderte sich die Lage schlagartig. Und als der Imperator den ersten Quarantänebefehl erteilte, hatte sich die gefährliche Krankheit bereits fast im gesamten Land ausgebreitet. Die Ärzte des Imperiums arbeiteten Tag und Nacht, um die Krankheit zu bekämpfen, aber die Seuche widersetzte sich jeglichen Bemühungen, ein Heilmittel zu finden.

Die Opfer der Chaosseuche klagten zunächst über Müdigkeit, Schmerzen und extremen Durst. Es folgten Übelkeitsanfälle, aber das Endstadium der Krankheit trat gewöhnlich erst nach einem Monat ein. Und erst dann wurde die wirklich schreckliche Natur der Seuche offensichtlich: Die armen Seelen, die bereits drei oder vier Wochen an den Symptomen der Seuche gelitten hatten, begannen sich zu verändern und mutierten zu bösartigen Chaosmutanten, die unerbittlich jegliche lebende Kreatur angriffen, auf die sie trafen. Wer das Glück hatte, von der Seuche verschont zu bleiben, wurde oftmals von diesen wilden Monstern getötet, die von ihr hervorgebracht worden waren.

Mit jedem Monat, der verstrich, stieg die Zahl der Todesopfer an. Weder Quarantäne noch die Verhängung des Kriegsrechts konnten die Ausbreitung der Krankheit eindämmen, und sämtliche Städte und Dörfer innerhalb der Reichsgrenzen waren von paranoider Angst ergriffen. Die Milizen in den verseuchten Städten waren gezwungen, gegen Horden der Chaosmutanten zu kämpfen, die durch die Straßen zogen. Damit ließen sie die Mauern ihrer Städte unverteidigt gegen Bedrohungen von außerhalb. Übermutig gewordene Banden von Straßenräubern machten das Land unsicher, plünderten, brandschatzten und töteten wahllos. Das Ausmaß der Tragödie war in dieser Form beinahe einzigartig in der Geschichte des Imperiums, aber die Chaosseuche sollte nur eine Vorahnung auf das noch viel größere Böse sein, das dem Land noch bevorstand.


----------



## Miniatura (8. September 2008)

Belgor schrieb:


> Hab meinen Key auch registriert, nur bekomm ich keine Mail ... dauert das was bis man die bekommt ?




Also ich hab keine Mail bekommen sondern mich einfach beim Launcher eingeloggt, nachdem der Key registriert war.
Mehrfach versuchen, gab erst Authentifizierungsfehler, jetzt gehts und er patcht superschnell, 80% fertig!


----------



## Sanitäter (8. September 2008)

> jetzt gehts und er patcht superschnell, 80% fertig!



70 % fertig freu freu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

2 server noch da nen ami und nen franzose müsstest eigentlich drauf komm wenn das erste mal is


----------



## Sanitäter (8. September 2008)

Da ja die Ami server bevorteilt werden werd ich wahrscheinlich da spielen ... und dann im laufe der woche wenn unsere stabil laufen wechseln ...


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

Ein UK und Franzmann, aber kein Ami Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuna (8. September 2008)

Ich kann nicht an Seite anmelden um KEY einzugeben. Ist login wider down ??


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

rüchtich

der en hat auch schon mittelauslastung  wenn man den angaben trauen darf..

was hat die art "kernfähig" zu bedeuten? weiss das einer?


----------



## batz0r (8. September 2008)

Wie ich mir die 1103 merke? 11 Stunden hab ichs gestern versucht, 0 Erfolg und 3 mal dürft ihr raten warum: 


> Ich habe mich persönlich darum gekümmert, dass wir euch so umfassend wie möglich über die Lösung des momentanen Problems informieren.


 _Ghislaine Le Rhun
GOA CEO_

Weil wir über Probleme in erster Linie informiert werden, anstatt, daß sie jemand löst.


----------



## Hardnoise (8. September 2008)

Nun gut, dürfte wohl etwas länger dauern, bis die Server wieder Online kommen.
Werd dann Schlafen gehen, um für heut Nachmittag Fit zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GN8 Community^^


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

Kuna schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht an Seite anmelden um KEY einzugeben. Ist login wider down ??




foge mal der anleitung hier

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458

hat mir sehr geholfen

habe es mit chrome gemacht nicht mit opera  ging trotzdem gut


----------



## Delphia (8. September 2008)

Ich glaub "kernfähig" hat zu bedeuten, das es ein PVE Realm ist, kein PVP und kein RP Realm.


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

Delphia schrieb:


> Ich glaub "kernfähig" hat zu bedeuten, das es ein PVE Realm ist, kein PVP und kein RP Realm.




verstehe

dann sind bisjetzt nur pve server da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphia (8. September 2008)

Oh nur noch ein Server, der Franzmann on.


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

oh nur noch der franzose on


----------



## Lari (8. September 2008)

KillerFrumpy schrieb:


> verstehe
> 
> dann sind bisjetzt nur pve server da
> 
> ...


Garnicht so verkehrt, dann seht ihr alle mal, dass die PvE-Server eigentlich garkeine PvE-Server sind ^^


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

naja is aba kagge der ornung nur in bestimmten bereichen auf die fresse zu haun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

tjoar das wars dann wohl für heute

den franz werden se auch noch absägen und dann is schicht...

die wollen warscheinlich auch mal pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werd mich dann mal für die arbeit fertig machen 

@keyfreischalter
haltet durch und viel glück

@betatester
viel spass am heutigen montag. nutzt die pause um ne mütze voll schlaf zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu later


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Garnicht so verkehrt, dann seht ihr alle mal, dass die PvE-Server eigentlich garkeine PvE-Server sind ^^



Das Spiel is ja auch sehr auf PvP ausgelegt... Pve kann man eher nur zum leveln gebrauchen^^


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

Kernfähig ist ja wohl verdammt schlecht übersetzt!Selbst ein Volkschüler würde es mindestens mit Kern Regelwerk übersetzen!

Hab mich in den Schwarzork verliebt, Mahh aber ich will doch Schattenkrieger sein verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (8. September 2008)

Sefer schrieb:


> Das Spiel is ja auch sehr auf PvP ausgelegt... Pve kann man eher nur zum leveln gebrauchen^^



Man kann angeblich auch mit PvP leveln...bloß blöd dass fast niemand auf dem Server ist...


----------



## Belgor (8. September 2008)

Ok bei mir hats anscheinend auch geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann nun den Patch laden. Nur muss ich gleich zur Arbeit :/ Hoffe das die Server on sind wenn ich wieder zuhause bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss zum Glück heute nur bis 13Uhr worken.


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Man kann angeblich auch mit PvP leveln...bloß blöd dass fast niemand auf dem Server ist...



Wie gesagt, PvE is fast nutzlos xD


----------



## Astadia (8. September 2008)

gz^^


----------



## Delphia (8. September 2008)

Hab gerade bei google noch mal nachgestöbert was "kernfähig" heissen soll und bin auf das gestossen,


Das heißt dass der Server (wie zur Zeit alle) mit dem "Core-Regelwerk" ausgestattet ist... also "normaler Server" und nicht PvP oder RP Regelwerk.


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

An alle die Ihr Key reggen wollen und es bis lang nicht geschafft haben :

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458

hat mir sehr geholfen scheint zu funktionieren mein Key wird gerade überprüft so weit war ich noch nie =))

Nicht aufgeben!


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

Delphia schrieb:


> Hab gerade bei google noch mal nachgestöbert was "kernfähig" heissen soll und bin auf das gestossen,
> 
> 
> Das heißt dass der Server (wie zur Zeit alle) mit dem "Core-Regelwerk" ausgestattet ist... also "normaler Server" und nicht PvP oder RP Regelwerk.





oh mann muss sich in sachen übersetzung wohl noch einiges tun ><

auch sonst ist das spiel im mom ein misch masch aus deutsch und englisch.

die quests und beschreibungen derer sind auf englisch

die locations aber haben deutsche namen.

teilweise sehr verwirrend


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> An alle die Ihr Key reggen wollen und es bis lang nicht geschafft haben :
> 
> http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458
> 
> ...




man denkt erst "ja klar zwinker"

aber das klappt wirklich

man muss es nur konsequent verfolgen und die vorraussetzung erfüllen, das man schon einmal eingeloggt war. (man muss demnach einen account besitzen)

dann klappt die anleitung tatsächlich.

wollte es erst nicht glauben aber dieser cookie F5 kram ist tatsächlich n bug den die seite mit dem beschriebenem link hat

man loggt sich quasi ohne etwas einzugeben ein. klingt komisch is aber so.

mit der weiteren beschreibung ist das reggen vom key keine hürde mehr.


----------



## HentaiD (8. September 2008)

Also,dass PVE fast nutzlos ist würde ich so (zumindest im Startgebiet) net mal sagen. 2x1000 EP für 2 Quests, wo man maximal 20m (insgesamt) laufen muss wo bei 10k wiederum ein Level-Up aufwartet. =)
PVP-Leveln geht tastächlich auch gibt auch gut EP/Ruf am Ende eines Szenarios (auch trotz lose).

Greetz,D


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ESSSSSSSS SAUGGGGGGT ... ich könnte weinen =) hat ja nur fast 24 stunden gedauert aber was tut man nicht alles !


----------



## Drornur (8. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ESSSSSSSS SAUGGGGGGT ... ich könnte weinen =) hat ja nur fast 24 stunden gedauert aber was tut man nicht alles !



Dieses Gefühl hatte ich auch vor 3 Stunden ^^


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Also der Patch lädt ja ganz schön fix, das muss man sagen! Nur eben ne Frage kann ich den Server wechseln wenn ich mich einmal für einen Entschieden habe? Ich denke sobald mein Patcher durch ist werde ich auf jeden Fall irgendein Server erstmal nehmen um das Spiel endlich zu sehen !!! =)


----------



## HentaiD (8. September 2008)

Joa is glaube ich sehr ähnlich wie bei WoW, am 17. ist eh alles weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber im Moment ist ja eh nix mit zocken.

Greetz,D


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Also der Patch lädt ja ganz schön fix, das muss man sagen! Nur eben ne Frage kann ich den Server wechseln wenn ich mich einmal für einen Entschieden habe? Ich denke sobald mein Patcher durch ist werde ich auf jeden Fall irgendein Server erstmal nehmen um das Spiel endlich zu sehen !!! =)



Viel Spaß bei den Franzmännern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blitzfrag (8. September 2008)

HentaiD schrieb:


> Joa is glaube ich sehr ähnlich wie bei WoW, am 17. ist eh alles weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



am 13. schon... ist ja vorher headstart vorm 18. und meine gelesen zu ahben bei beta code Aktivierung das da sogar von 07. - 13. stand.


----------



## Belgor (8. September 2008)

War gerade aufm Franz Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir klappt alles. Müssen nur noch die Deutschen Server on kommen, da mein Französisch nicht so gut ist ^^


----------



## HentaiD (8. September 2008)

Ah joa des kann sein, hab net ganz genau nach geguckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dachte, wenn der Headstart am 17. ist, ist das übergangslos, so dass man halt noch bis dahin spielen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz,D


----------



## Qulhata (8. September 2008)

so habs geschafft mich einzuloggen aber wenn icha uf cd key klicke bleibt es schwarz und das wars


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

so viel ärger wegen ner woche zocken wa leute?

lohnt sich das?

hmm bis dato war ich 2,2 stunden im spiel..

war schon klasse ><


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Qulhata schrieb:


> so habs geschafft mich einzuloggen aber wenn icha uf cd key klicke bleibt es schwarz und das wars



Sieh mal weiter oben da hab ich n link gepostet wo genau erklärt mit welchem Browser und wie du es machen musst! Hab es selber vor 15 min gemacht und bin nun bei 42 % vom Patch download!!


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

Qulhata schrieb:


> so habs geschafft mich einzuloggen aber wenn icha uf cd key klicke bleibt es schwarz und das wars





einfach noch mal F5 auf dem link die keyeingabe muss automatisch kommen


----------



## Qulhata (8. September 2008)

ja anch dem mach ich es ja sogar bei opea
aber ich komme nich zu key eingabe


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Sieh mal weiter oben da hab ich n link gepostet wo genau erklärt mit welchem Browser und wie du es machen musst! Hab es selber vor 15 min gemacht und bin nun bei 42 % vom Patch download!!



Joar, trotzdem is es egal welcher Browser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (8. September 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> hm denke nicht, wenn wir wenigstens aufgeklärt werden würden, aber die wollen uns wohl noch zappeln lassen, naja ich hau mich jetzt in die falle, wird heute wahrscheinlich eh nichts mehr....
> 
> so long
> 
> ...



/sign



Jessica_Alba_fan schrieb:


> wir sollten eine Warhammer Fehlercode- Selbsthilfegruppe gründen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sehr geil ^^




also ich warte jetzt seit 10 uhr darauf, dass ich mich reggen darf ^^

nach einigen stunden des duos 300 & 414 kommt die größte verarsche, die die page bisher mit mir abgezogen hat :

ich bin bei schritt 3, drücke auf weiter, schritt 4, drück bestätigen, bin bei schritt 3 und werde aufgefordert den sicherheitscode (bei anderen games meist für farbenblinde nicht erkennbar in einem fenster versteckt, doch bei WAR erstaunlich gut sichtbar) einzugeben, naja, das habe ich ja bereits getan, code war nicht anders, ergo: weiter -> schritt 4 -> bestätigen -> schritt 3


das geht so lange, bis nach ner stunde die gute alte 414 auftaucht und mir den tag versüßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






und bei der gilde bin ich immer noch dabei ^^


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

da schaut mal die ammis sind online...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



http://realmwar.warhammeronline.com/realmw...erverStatus.war


oder interprtiere ich da was falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Mag sein das es mit anderen Browsern auch geht aber ich habs einfach dann mit Opera versucht weil mein Firefox grundsätzlich die Reg seite nicht angezeigt hat und mein I Explorer noch von vorvorgestern ist =)


----------



## Drornur (8. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Mag sein das es mit anderen Browsern auch geht aber ich habs einfach dann mit Opera versucht weil mein Firefox grundsätzlich die Reg seite nicht angezeigt hat und mein I Explorer noch von vorvorgestern ist =)



Google Chrome ftw...


----------



## Heribert40k (8. September 2008)

Es geht ja immernoch nicht, 1103 Fehlercode... 414 schläft wohl noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

KillerFrumpy schrieb:


> da schaut mal die ammis sind online...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Damn, ich glaub du hast Recht ... Ich will auch (65 % patcherstatus)


----------



## Qulhata (8. September 2008)

also ich bin eingeloggt das rad dreht sich und dann kommt anstatt die key eingabe seite fehler 414 ÜBERRaschung


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

KillerFrumpy schrieb:


> da schaut mal die ammis sind online...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja und? Die sind nich für unsere Server zuständig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (8. September 2008)

Die Loginserver sind bei mir weg, also geht garnix mehr.


----------



## Heribert40k (8. September 2008)

Naja, will man mal hoffen und dran glauben das es geht wenn man von der Schule oder Arbeit kommt, obwohl ich das bezweifele... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (8. September 2008)

Oh mein Gott, nach nur ca 20 Stunden habe ich es nun irgendwie geschafft durchzurutschen und mich zu registrieren *jubel, freu* Jetzt noch 7 Stunden auf die Bestätigungsmail warten und mit viel Glück darf ich heute abend bevor ich ins Bettchen geh schonmal patchen. *ironie off*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuna (8. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Die Loginserver sind bei mir weg, also geht garnix mehr.



http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Nun denn ich mach mir noch Fix n Kaffee und hoffe dann n paar Franzmännern gehörig auf n Sack gehen zu können bis die deutschen Server wieder on sind =)

WARRRGHHHHHHH


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2008)

morgen! na versucht ihrs immer noch respekt... ich habs aufgegeben! scheiß auf open beta der release is wichtig


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (8. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> An alle die Ihr Key reggen wollen und es bis lang nicht geschafft haben :
> 
> http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458
> 
> ...



Juhu klappt auch mit Firefox 3. Kann endlich patchen, mal schauen ob ich auch zoggen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith meint, in der Fehlermeldung mit Hansi stand, daß mein Key bereits aktiviert ist, bei mir kam keine neue Seite, aber ich konnt mich im Patcher einloggen und bin atm bei 55%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bourkeice (8. September 2008)

GOA nennt euch um in 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMTm0rity (8. September 2008)

atm verpasst ihr eh nix es sei denn ihr wollt auf dem franzosen server spielen xD rest is nämlich down


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

Maireen schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, nach nur ca 20 Stunden habe ich es nun irgendwie geschafft durchzurutschen und mich zu registrieren *jubel, freu* Jetzt noch 7 Stunden auf die Bestätigungsmail warten und mit viel Glück darf ich heute abend bevor ich ins Bettchen geh schonmal patchen. *ironie off*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wann hast du dich denn registriert? Ich habe 7 stunden auf die Mail gewartet und hab vorhin einfach mal so mir eine googlemail adresse gemacht und mich mit der neu registriert. nach ca 20 min hatte ich die Mail, die andere auf meine Main Email adresse die ich gestern Abend angemeldet habe ist immer noch nicht angekommen!


----------



## Kuna (8. September 2008)

Kann man an mehreren Servern Charakter erstellen ??


----------



## batz0r (8. September 2008)

es passiert was,
ES PASSIERT WAS

der patch client schafft den login ... FAST

Edit: ach nee doch ned, jetz geht wieder nix


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

Kuna schrieb:


> Kann man an mehreren Servern Charakter erstellen ??



Ne, wenn man auf einem Server nen Char hat, kann man nich auf andere


----------



## Student26 (8. September 2008)

leider sind die login server mal wieder down. jetzt hab ich die mail aber kann mich nicht einloggen und den key eingeben


----------



## Dayanus (8. September 2008)

Am geilsten finde ich das Statement auf der GOA Seite:

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wende mich selten an die Spieler, aber diesmal schreibe ich euch, da so wenige von euch Zugang zur Open Beta hatten. 
Wie mein Team in dem vorangegangenen Beitrag erklärte, konnten wir - trotz der Öffnung der Server und der Behebung zahlreicher Fehler innerhalb der letzten 24 Stunden - das Problem mit dem Ansturm auf die Aktivierung der Codes, das wir im Moment haben, nicht beheben. Es tut mir sehr leid und ich verstehe all die Frustration, die diese Situation auslöst.

Heute war ein schwarzer Tag. Wir haben einen massiven Ansturm an Spielern erwartet, aber die Realität war wesentlich härter.

Ich habe mich persönlich darum gekümmert, dass wir euch so umfassend wie möglich über die Lösung des momentanen Problems informieren. Mein Ziel ist es, Warhammer Online den Erfolg zu geben, den es verdient. Ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass das Team von GOA mit der Unterstützung Mythics hart daran arbeitet, euch die beste Spielerfahrung zu liefern.

Mit besten Grüßen,   
Ghislaine Le Rhun
GOA CEO
Quelle:http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de113&lang=de


Mit was haben die denn gerechnet ?

Es ist in etwa der Andrang zu erwarten den sie als Beta Keys verteilt haben...naja ich geh jetzt in die Schule....


----------



## Thyrone (8. September 2008)

Ich kann mich EINLOGGEN juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich kann NICHT den CD-Key eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

Na Klasse; AUf gehst in die Schule^^


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

also ich sehe keinen server mehr

..

wenn man auf einem server war und dieser abkaggt logt er dich nicht aus.

daher kannst du auf keinem anderen anfangen solange der noch der meinung ist du wärst eingeloggt ><

so gings mir vorhin


----------



## Sefer (8. September 2008)

Hab ganz neu gestartet und kann nich auf den Fanzmann Server xD


----------



## Kuna (8. September 2008)

Ich gehe mal frühstücken  und warte bis Deutsche servern On sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerFrumpy (8. September 2008)

der französische hat mittlerweile auch schon "hohe" auslastung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird wohl nich mehr lange dauern bis der auch down geht



naja werd mal duschen und zur arbeit  byebye


----------



## Holdem (8. September 2008)

Also wie ich habs gemacht wie im Onlinewelten Forum beschrieben.

Hat geklappt und hab auch die Willkommens mail bekommen.

Aber leider wirft mich der Patcher immerwieder raus.


----------



## saat4ever (8. September 2008)

KillerFrumpy schrieb:


> der französische hat mittlerweile auch schon "hohe" auslastung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bei mir ist der auch nicht mehr da, ich sehe keinen einzigen Server mehr in der Liste, alle off.


----------



## Holdem (8. September 2008)

übrigens habe das was im onlinewelten-Forum steht mit FF hinbekommen. 
Dort steht ja Opera als emphelung.


So bin jetzt am Patchen.

Zeit etwas zu arbeiten


----------



## sc0undr3l (8. September 2008)

saat4ever schrieb:


> bei mir ist der auch nicht mehr da, ich sehe keinen einzigen Server mehr in der Liste, alle off.




ich könnt wenigstens froh sein keyeingabe etc. schonmal hinter euch zu haben.  heute morgen aufgestanden, und immer noch das selbe problem wie gestern abend. totaler beschiss nenne ich sowas.


----------



## karlos123 (8. September 2008)

ich verstehe das bei onlinewelten nicht. Ich kann nicht solange f5 drücken bis ich auf diese 2 fenster komme, weil ich noch nie eingeloggt war ^^


----------



## sc0undr3l (8. September 2008)

wo steht das denn bei onlinewelten ?


----------



## karlos123 (8. September 2008)

je nachdem ob ihr schonmal eingeloggt ward drückt ihr so lange F5 bzw den refresh Button eures Browsers bis eines dieser beiden Fenster zu sehen ist, ihr braucht etwas gedult, früher oder später kommt es


ich drücke schon lange f5 aber noch nie ein bild mit rädchen gesehen.


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

kann sich irgendwer anmelden auf der hp?


----------



## sc0undr3l (8. September 2008)

anmelden ging grad, nun häng ich wieder wie die letzten 2 stunden gestern beim cd key verify


----------



## Harkent (8. September 2008)

hab email nach ,hm sagen wir langer zeit.
nun muß ich ja nur noch die email mit dem beigefügtem link bestätigen oder ?

kommt aber immer nur www.war-europe.com/?error=7x11

mfg harki  und guten morgen


----------



## Dharek (8. September 2008)

Geht mir genauso... arrgh... und ich muss gleich weg verdammich...^^

Na ja immerhin schon weiter als gestern


----------



## karlos123 (8. September 2008)

authentifikation fehlgeschlagen zum 1.000.000 mal


----------



## Shook (8. September 2008)

Bei mir ging Anmeldung und Key eingabe jetzt auch endlich, nun noch patchen.


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

wie soll dsa gehn wenn die anmelde server down sind ??


----------



## Gr3xter (8. September 2008)

Jetzt habe ich extra den Pc vor der Schule angemacht und hab gehofft dass ich mich einloggen kann, und dann "Login derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen..." - bla bla bla

Man, wer ist jetzt schon on? oO


----------



## karlos123 (8. September 2008)

Es sind shcon so viele online das die server schon den geist auf geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

ich denke 20-30 werden schon on sein...


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

jophabe eigentlich heute zu dritten wollte mich ausschlafen aber konnte net musste War gucken obs klappt aber leider ging net


----------



## Fright (8. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> Es sind shcon so viele online das die server schon den geist auf geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ENDLICH...ER SAUGT


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

xD ja hier in buffed forum  aber in ganz deutschland mehr als 10.000


----------



## Shook (8. September 2008)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458 bei mir gings mit ie und wenn das loginfenster mittig war


----------



## Roxxhy (8. September 2008)

gibts auch nen trick fürs anmelden auf der seite? ich bin da gestern nämlich schon
bei seite 4 gescheitert...


----------



## Zenek (8. September 2008)

Shook schrieb:


> http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458 bei mir gings mit ie und wenn das loginfenster mittig war



Des kannste im Moment knicken da die login Server down sind ;/


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (8. September 2008)

Jup wieder warte, hab email mit der bestättigung heute morgen erhalten, jetzt nur nich warten bis man sich auf der WAR Site einloggen kann.. dann funkt des, naja bis 10 habsch noch zeit xD


----------



## Markw (8. September 2008)

Zenek schrieb:


> Des kannste im Moment knicken da die login Server down sind ;/



Nein kannst es nicht ich hab mich gerade angemeldet, vielleicht einfach mal lesen was da steht, wenn das Bild für den Login in der Mitte ist, versuch dich einzuloggen, es geht zwar nicht, aber die Daten sind gespeichert, sprich nach dem 20-30 Neuladen der Seite wirst du automatisch eingeloggt.

Hauptsache nicht lesen aber klugscheißern.


----------



## karlos123 (8. September 2008)

warum bekomme ich Authentifikation fehlgeschlagen, bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort.

ist wirklich etwas falsch?


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

Für alle die nocht spielen können!Sind nicht von mir mein Pc is nicht so stark!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: gibs irgendwo ne mögöichkeit de Serverstatus zu sehn ohne das ich ingame gehn muss


----------



## Fîrstî (8. September 2008)

Warscheinlich ja, aber lösche Chache und Cookies, wenn das nichts hilft, wechsel deinen Browser


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> warum bekomme ich Authentifikation fehlgeschlagen, bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort.
> 
> ist wirklich etwas falsch?


wenn das steht ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Factions (8. September 2008)

ENDLICH. 


Mit dieser Anleitung ging es gerade: http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458

Gestern ging nix und jetzt läuft der Patcher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann kann ich heute Abend endlich mal reinschnuppern  ... WARGH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Student26 (8. September 2008)

was ein kampf, aber er saugt endlich. nach 1 stunde f5 bin ich durch die anmeldungs prozedur druch^^


----------



## Kuna (8. September 2008)

Die Frage wäre, wann gehen die Servern on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (8. September 2008)

wie lange wartet man mittlerweile auf die reg bestätigugns email?


----------



## Spokesh (8. September 2008)

So, ich fahr jetzt erst mal auf den Schießstand. Vielleicht hilft ja ne Runde Tontauben oder Großkaliber auf das Pappreh um den Frust abzubauen.


----------



## HiTo (8. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> wie lange wartet man mittlerweile auf die reg bestätigugns email?



Bei mir hats eben 5min gedauert. Aber da man sich nich einloggen kann, kann ich auch nich den Key bestätien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc0undr3l (8. September 2008)

mit der onlinewelten anleitung hats , MAN BEACHTE "PROBLEMLOS" geklappt !

see ya ingame


----------



## Tazmal (8. September 2008)

ihr verpasst atm eh nix.

Die Realms sind fast alle bis auf einen französischen offline


----------



## Maireen (8. September 2008)

Hui es ging jetzt aber wirklich fix, hab meine Bestätigungsmail bekommen und das nach nichtmal ner Stunde oO 
Aber naja Login ist zur Zeit nicht möglich, dennoch es scheint sich was zu tun, also Kopf hoch!


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

jaa ich log mich grad ein nur mehr ein schritt das die odysee endlich abgeschlossen is

&#8364;:fuck fuck fuck fuck. cd key eingabe gedrückt. schwarzer bildschirm  jetzt bin ich wieder ausgeloggt


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

jaaaa ich bin beim key überprüfen (mal wieder)


----------



## Dharek (8. September 2008)

ICH HABS NACH 24 Stunden geschafft muhahahaha *freu*

Und jetzt ab zur Schule *heul*


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

SO bin jetzt beim aktivieren...
also beim nein ja bild^^
soll ich bei nem 414er weitermachen?


----------



## taribar (8. September 2008)

immernoch 414  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karlos123 (8. September 2008)

cd key eingabe derzeit nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

ja schieb die Fehlermeldung einfach zu Seite und validiere weiter!wenn dann ja nein kommt ja drücken das auch wiederholen.Check dann hin und wieder den WARpatcher, weil bei mir kam keine Erfolgsmeldung aber der Key ging durch!


----------



## Shook (8. September 2008)

einfach immer ja klicken und fehlermeldung ignorieren, kaaste auch beiseite schieben falls sie stört


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

JAAA 11% der patcher käuft


----------



## Factions (8. September 2008)

ICH BIN IM GAME - WUNDER

Leider war irgendwie nur ein Franz Server online. Ist zwar alles Französisch aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HiTo (8. September 2008)

Ja also es geht weiter, das mit dem Login derzeit nich möglich ignorieren. Habs immer wieder versucht und bin grade dabei die Gültigkeit meines Keys zu bestätigen obwohl ich mich vor 30min erst Angemeldet habe !


----------



## karlos123 (8. September 2008)

er hat sich eingeloggt links steht cd key aber sonst ist die seite schwarz, was tun?


----------



## HiTo (8. September 2008)

karlos123 schrieb:


> er hat sich eingeloggt links steht cd key aber sonst ist die seite schwarz, was tun?



Auf Cd Key klicken, danach kommt die Abfrage des keys bzw wo Du ihn freischalten kannst.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (8. September 2008)

Ja war eben auch auf dem franz. Server. Mein Französisch ist ein wenig eingerostet, deshalb bin ich da planlos durch die Gegend gewackelt, weil ich nicht wußte was die Questgeber von mir wollten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber jetzt muß ich erstmal was spachteln und dann in die Heia.

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458 kann ich nur empfehlen, klappt auch garantiert mit Firefox.


----------



## karlos123 (8. September 2008)

derzeit nicht verfügbar -_-


----------



## Zaratres (8. September 2008)

konnt mich grade mit meinen key anmelden wurde bestetigt nur ich kann den patch nich laden kann mir wer helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredez (8. September 2008)

argh kein server da


----------



## Sharut (8. September 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> konnt mich grade mit meinen key anmelden wurde bestetigt nur ich kann den patch nich laden kann mir wer helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du mußt einfach 3-4 Min warten dan geht es.


----------



## Alpp (8. September 2008)

Sharut schrieb:


> Du mußt einfach 3-4 Min warten dan geht es.


 nein Meldung kommt kein Login möglich, hrhrhr


----------



## HiTo (8. September 2008)

Hm ich habs geschafft endlich ma zum Patchen zu kommen, bin mal gespannt was als nächstes Passiert >_<


----------



## jinie (8. September 2008)

Sharut schrieb:


> Du mußt einfach 3-4 Min warten dan geht es.


wie macht ihr das?
bei mir kommt bei der beta key eingabe die frage ob ich den vorgang bestätigen möchte...

hab jetz ca schon 50mal JA geklickt,aber bei mir gehts nich=(
muss ich vorher immer nochma gültigkeit überprüfen oda wie??
son kaggeT_T


----------



## Bulk (8. September 2008)

Ich werd irre, nach 24 Stunden endlich geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harkent (8. September 2008)

bei mir auch kommenur bis bestätigen   ja oder nein auch scho 100 mal gedrückt


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (8. September 2008)

sc0undr3l schrieb:


> mit der onlinewelten anleitung hats , MAN BEACHTE "PROBLEMLOS" geklappt !
> 
> see ya ingame




wie siehtn die aus die anleitung?? bis heut nacvht um 2 gesessen alter und nix, maaaaan


----------



## Urando (8. September 2008)

Bei mir erscheint "Login derzeit nicht moeglich"...

es hieß vor knapp 24 stunden das man endlich seinen Key aktivieren kann, nun kann mans immer noch nicht..


----------



## HiTo (8. September 2008)

jinie schrieb:


> wie macht ihr das?
> bei mir kommt bei der beta key eingabe die frage ob ich den vorgang bestätigen möchte...
> 
> hab jetz ca schon 50mal JA geklickt,aber bei mir gehts nich=(
> ...



Versuch mal ob Du schon patchen kannst, ich bin da eigentlich auch noch nicht durch. Aber der Patcher tut seine Arbeit bereits.

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458 <- Anleitung

LOGIN GEHT IHR MÜSST ES NUR WEITER MIT F5 VERSUCHEN !! KAM BEI MIR ANFANGS AUCH !


----------



## Marcel_95 (8. September 2008)

da steht 100% mythic patcher macht trotz. nichts


----------



## Bulk (8. September 2008)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458

Schritt für Schritt EXAKT so ausführen, dann klappts, steht alles drin.


----------



## Nyak (8. September 2008)

Es ist schon erstaunlich, daß sich die meisten User erst am Tag der Open-Beta registrieren und schlimmer noch, den Client erst herunterladen. Das es hier zu Engpässen kommt, ist doch ganz klar. Alle, die schon seit Monaten registriert sind und den Client seit einer Woche auf der Platte haben, können sich hier bei diesen Pappnasen beschweren. Leider sind es aber genau diese Pappnasen, die hier am lautesten meckern. Ihr solltet euch wirklich bei http://www.goa-online.de/ registrieren !

Vielleicht ist aber alles nur Strategie. Nach dem Motto: „Egal was geschrieben wird, Hauptsache es wird über einen berichtet“ kann es doch auch Kalkül von GOA sein.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (8. September 2008)

Harkent schrieb:


> bei mir auch kommenur bis bestätigen   ja oder nein auch scho 100 mal gedrückt



Bei mir stand das in der Fehlermeldung drinne daß der Key aktiviert wurde, dann einloggen, Patch ziehen et voila. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harkent (8. September 2008)

klappt ja auch bei bestätigen ja  oder nein gehts nit weiter


----------



## Harkent (8. September 2008)

leider auch nicht


----------



## Smorgul (8. September 2008)

lol die sind echt hirnlos also nur 1 schwuler franz server was soll man damit ? wofür die beta wenn eh nur noch ganze nacht 1 server läuft ?stress test auf 1 server lol sind die bekloppt echt,wird genau so scheisse wie wow wenns so weiter geht .


----------



## Marcel_95 (8. September 2008)

Smorgul schrieb:


> lol die sind echt hirnlos also nur 1 schwuler franz server was soll man damit ? wofür die beta wenn eh nur noch ganze nacht 1 server läuft ?stress test auf 1 server lol sind die bekloppt echt,wird genau so scheisse wie wow wenns so weiter geht .



es sind mehr server aber die haben wahrscheinlich mehrere abgeschalten da dass mit dem login net so klappt


----------



## Smorgul (8. September 2008)

das ist sowas von egal echt die bringens eh nicht wie es aussieht 24h und nix geht ausser ein server ich war auf nen de server aber den haben sie warscheinlich einfach ohne vorwarnung runter gewürgt sonst nix das sie nichts erklären müssen.also das wird glaub ich so wie mit cnc tw genau der selbe schrott mit ea immer genau das selbe sonst nix und mytic war früher bei daoc sehr gut aber das hier ist ne schande


----------



## Zaratres (8. September 2008)

hab grad bestetigus mail bekommen von war aber
immer wen ich patchen will kommt das fenster für 3 sekudnen is weg und dan steht immer nur:

entifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneul....

ich habs jetz schon ein paar mal versucht neu einzugeben geht aber nit weis wer wie ich das genau machen kann
einfach weiter versuchen oder wo den patch runterladen . würd mich über ne anwort sehr freuen dank schon mal^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drowne (8. September 2008)

bei mir hats gestern iwie auch net geklappt (war bei der stelle wo man den key eingibt und mit ja bestätigt blubb) najo code 1103 oderso und dann konnte ich trotzdem via Launcher ins game einloggen (hat anscheinend den key doch angenommen!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es macht spass ^^ server sind überfüllt und ein großteil offline aber immerhin... ich spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





-STEINIGT MICH-


----------



## stormking (8. September 2008)

Jo, weiß gar nicht warum ihr euch so aufregt, es ist immerhin ne Beta...
Bei mir hats vorhin problemlos geklappt, hab schon ne kleine runde gespielt und bin trotz mangelnder französisch kenntnisse hellauf begeistert *g*


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

Bei mir kommt die Meldung ihr seid schon authentifiziert, toll jetzt hab ich 19 Stunden auf die bekloppte Mail gewartet und dann sowas. Jetzt ist die Accountverwaltung wieder down.

Richtig toller Start für GOA


----------



## Mathiis (8. September 2008)

So sah es ja bei den Amis aus:

Folks,

So, while today has been incredibly stressful for our European brethren, I have lots of good news to share with all WAR fans. Here are the early results from the first day of our North American + Oceania Open Beta.

Incredibly stable game experience:
- 47K total users playing concurrently. We're not up to where DAoC was at peak yet but we're off to a good start eh? When Europe comes online we hope to shatter DAoC's numbers before we launch.

- 27 servers deployed and running smoothly. We have 23 servers in NA, 2 in OC and 2 more Test severs.

- Client CTD's are very low on average (lower than PW). However, some people seem to crash more often, primarily when exiting or entering scenarios but we're hot on the heels of this one.

- Zero, none, zilch Tier 1 region crashes since Open Beta started this morning at 7AM. No total server crashes either.

Lots of top reported issues already fixed with hot patches (no server reboot):
- PQ completion tuning. As always, tuning for now, subject to continued tuning.

- Loss of hot-bar abilities on leaving scenarios. Let us know if this still happens though.

- RvR equipment pricing, power and availability. Whoopsie. Well, something always goes unexpectedly wrong.

- Pet UI disappearing. Like we needed more pet issues? Luckily it has been resolved (we hope). Let us know if it happens again.

We've fixed several of the top reported issues and they will go in tomorrow morning's patch unless those damn Dwarfs start singing again:

- Continued improvements to monster "lagginess" when being hit by a ranged attack. Monsters will respond much more quickly to aggression. Ranged monsters won't constantly pause at odd times without attacking.

- Fixed an issue in seeing loot sparkles in RvR that were unlootable.

And thanks to everyone's help, we're hot on the heels of two more:

- Crashing when leaving scenarios.

- Unattackable monster states. Hopefully we'll get this one locked down soon, it really is a pain in the butt.

So, that's the quick update. Having almost 50K players in the game currently and no game crashes makes this quite a successful start to the Open Beta. We'll open more servers as necessary and continue looking at all the major issues. Please keep reporting bugs and answering surveys that's how we get some of our information.

As always, thanks for your patience and hopefully soon your patronage.

Mark




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derhacker (8. September 2008)

An alle, die Probleme beim bestätigen ihres Keys haben. Versucht es einfach immer weiter mit der Anleitung von Onlinewelten. Bei mir stand am ende CD-Key wurde bereits aktiviert. Der Patcher läuft und ich bin hoffentlich bald ingame!! Wünsch euch allen viel Glück!. Cu


----------



## felal (8. September 2008)

Muss man jedesmal neu auf bestätigen drücken oder immer neu den CD_Key überprüft und dann erst bestätigen?Hab schon so 50 Versuche etwa...


----------



## zergerus (8. September 2008)

ich kann mich derzeit nichtmal einloggen, vermute mal die log-in server sind immo tot?


----------



## derhacker (8. September 2008)

felal schrieb:


> Muss man jedesmal neu auf bestätigen drücken oder immer neu den CD_Key überprüft und dann erst bestätigen?Hab schon so 50 Versuche etwa...




du brauchst den key nicht mehr neu überprüfen sondern nur bestätigen "ja" drücken.


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

ja sind sie deswegen weiß ich net wie andere es scaffen sich einzuloggen URI GELLER ???


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (8. September 2008)

Der Login funktioniert grade teilweise... einloggen geht aber man bekommt immer noch eine fehlermeldung


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

derhacker schrieb:


> Bei mir stand am ende CD-Key wurde bereits aktiviert.




Das stand gestern bei mir auch - hab aber noch keine Mail bekommen und beim einloggen ins Game kommt dementsprechend immer das der Login/PW falsch sind.


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

derhacker schrieb:


> Versucht es einfach immer weiter mit der Anleitung von Onlinewelten.



Bringt nicht viel wenn der Login wieder abgeschaltet ist -.-


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

ja stimmt jetz konnt ich mich auch einloggen lol


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

was ich net versteh wenn ich auf Cd key klick dann nur schwarz ....


----------



## dense (8. September 2008)

Gatierf schrieb:


> ja stimmt jetz konnt ich mich auch einloggen lol



ich ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (8. September 2008)

Muh jetzt gehts wieder nichmehr...
Naja, ist besser wenn ma noch bisschen warten...
morgen klappts sicher wieder xD


----------



## Niklot (8. September 2008)

Ich habe es soeben mit der Anleitung auf Onlinewelten geschafft. Nun habe ich meinen ersten Charakter erstellt... allerdings habe ich nur den Französischen Server zur Auswahl... die anderen sind ausgegraut. Sind die Offline ?


----------



## Drowne (8. September 2008)

.............muss ... goa mitarbeiter ...... töten.......... WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Gatierf (8. September 2008)

xD morgen ich denke ma vielleicht auch heute naja mir solls erstma egal sein habe acc von gilden kumpel ^^ auserdem habe ich jetz eh glei schule bis knapp 19uhr und wenn ich wieder da bin lass ich mich ma überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

Drowne schrieb:


> .............muss ... goa mitarbeiter ...... töten.......... WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH



Moment, ich will mitmachen


----------



## Vampiry (8. September 2008)

Niklot schrieb:


> Ich habe es soeben mit der Anleitung auf Onlinewelten geschafft. Nun habe ich meinen ersten Charakter erstellt... allerdings habe ich nur den Französischen Server zur Auswahl... die anderen sind ausgegraut. Sind die Offline ?




hmmm, ich denke es gibt da noch eine Bestätigungsmail ohne die man nicht einloggen kann. Oder nicht ?


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (8. September 2008)

ja gib mal logindaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin noch bisschen online bis 10 und kann dann ja daddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HiTo (8. September 2008)

Haltet euch an die Anleitung http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458 

Hab meins MIT Patchen in 1,5 std damit durchgekriegt und spiele derzeit auf nem FRz server.

Einfah alle fehlermeldungen ignorieren und wenn ihr bei der Cd Key bestätigung seid und es nich weiter geht mal den Patcher starten. 

Hab das auch NICHT abgeschlossen aber mittlerweile soga ne Mail bekommen wodrin mir Bestätigt wird das alles geklappt hat.

Nich aufgeben !


----------



## nrg (8. September 2008)

HiTo schrieb:


> Haltet euch an die Anleitung http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458
> 
> Hab meins MIT Patchen in 1,5 std damit durchgekriegt und spiele derzeit auf nem FRz server.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, die Anleitung nutz aber nix wenn serverseitig die Eingabe der Key abgeschaltet ist


----------



## Slayne` (8. September 2008)

wielange sind die server denn offline? hab echt keine lust auf diesem bescheuerten französischen server zu spielen!!


----------



## Kikolool (8. September 2008)

Ja ich versteh nur Killquests ;( warum hatte ich auch latein T_T


----------



## travisbarker (8. September 2008)

Sry leider muss ich sagen das es bei mir mit der Onlinewelten Anleitung nicht klappt! Bin mit Opera rein und hab den Productkey Link geklickt, klicke bestimmt schon 20 Minuten lang den Refresh Button aber bisher hab ich kein einizges Mal dieses Rädchen gesehen


----------



## stormking (8. September 2008)

Bei mir klappts jetzt schon zum 2. mal problemlos, diejenigen bei denen es nicht klappt machen irgendetwas falsch ^^


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

musst auch schon deine Login daten eingeben und dann auf den button klciken wenn nix geht wieder F5


----------



## SoRcs (8. September 2008)

mir gehts ähnmlich wie travisbaker,allerdings bekomm ich ab und an - selten - das rädchen zu sehen, und komme dann also beim zweiten bild dieses links an( http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=278458 ).

der unterschied zu bild 2 ist jedoch,dass mein rädchen aufhört sich zu drehen und dann schlichtweg garnichts passiert.
kann mich dann ausloggen, oder auf "beta key" clicken. wenn ich auf betakey clicke,kommt immer code 1103.
und wenn ich lange genug warte (ca 30 min) kommt auch ohne dass ich was clicke der fehler 1103!


ich bitte euch mir zu helfen, irgentwie muss man ja die möglichkeit bekommen,den cdkey einzugeben. hat ja schon bei vielen geklappt.


----------



## Slayne` (8. September 2008)

WTB server!!!! keinen bock auf französisch, hatte ich schon in der schule genug!


----------



## Mathiis (8. September 2008)

Aber der Emailbestätigungslink geht immernoch nicht oder?
Bei mir kommt immer falscher Login...


----------



## Tayfun (8. September 2008)

Hmmm Okayy O_o ich hab die Login nicht zur verfügung Nachricht bekommen mach Refresh nächstes Bild... Ich bin eingeloggt öhmmm Häää O_o Ich bin nun leicht verwirrt.


----------



## derhacker (8. September 2008)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Sry leider muss ich sagen das es bei mir mit der Onlinewelten Anleitung nicht klappt! Bin mit Opera rein und hab den Productkey Link geklickt, klicke bestimmt schon 20 Minuten lang den Refresh Button aber bisher hab ich kein einizges Mal dieses Rädchen gesehen




geb mal deine logindaten ein und drück auf einloggen, wenn dann ne fehlermeldung kommt egal!!....danach dann immerwieder f5. so hats bei mir geklappt.


----------



## hausomat (8. September 2008)

kann mir jemand sagen, was es zu bedeuten hat wenn dort steht: "du bist bereits authentifiziert" ?? .... kein key eingegeben...


----------



## Reiji_77 (8. September 2008)

Ich konnt mich jetzt irgendwie anmelden, aber nun komm ich nicht auf die CD-Key Seite. Es erscheint mal wieder nur 414, 300 oder eine schwarze Seite. Die Anleitung von Onlinewelten kann ich also noch net benutzen.


----------



## SoRcs (8. September 2008)

also ich kann mich ab und an einloggen. kann dann entweder auf "cd code" oder "ausloggen" clicken.
wenn ich beides nicht tue,sondern warte kommt der code 1103.
wenn ich auf F5 drücke, stehen login und Passwort nicht mehr oben links drin und es passiert garnichts - auch nach dem hundertsten mal F5.


ALLERDINGS schaff ichs wie gesagt ja manchmal mich einzuloggen. und dann sollte ja wenn das rädchen aufhört sich zu drehen, die möglichkeit kommen den key einzugeben oder?
bei mir wie bereits beschrieben kommt keine möglichkeit, den key einzugeben.


bitte um hilfe,verzweifle langsam, sitze seit sonntag 9 uhr am rechner,mit 2 mal 2 stunden schlaf...


----------



## Marcel_95 (8. September 2008)

am fr. server kommt kein ladebildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

F5 und Guide genau lesen!F5 und Guide genau lesen!F5 und Guide genau lesen


----------



## Kinjar (8. September 2008)

es geht das gerücht um das wenn man sein char auf dem franz server macht man net mehr auf nen anderen kann
hat jemand was davon gehört?


----------



## hausomat (8. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> F5 und Guide genau lesen!F5 und Guide genau lesen!F5 und Guide genau lesen



Hirn einschalten und die Beiträge lesen! Hirn einschalten und die Beiträge lesen! Hirn einschalten und die Beiträge lesen! Hirn einschalten und die Beiträge lesen! 



Viele kommen erst garnicht zu dem Punkt, an dem der Guide anfängt



Hirn einschalten und die Beiträge lesen! Hirn einschalten und die Beiträge lesen! Hirn einschalten und die Beiträge lesen! Hirn einschalten und die Beiträge lesen!


----------



## Tayfun (8. September 2008)

Jaaa geklaptt *freu* ^^ und der guide klappt solang der Login nicht offline ist ;D


----------



## Bourkeice (8. September 2008)

wunder gibt es immer wieder, wuhahahaaa bin eingeloggt*gg*

komische sache

nu bin ich wieder ausgeloggt, was ist das denn? 

wubderliche Server hat GOA da, die haben wohl ein eigenleben?


----------



## Pente (8. September 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ich mach hier auch mal zu ... wirklich sinnvoll wird nun ja nicht gerade diskutiert und bevor ihr euch noch die Köpfe einhaut schieb ich hier lieber einen Riegel vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

